# Radioamatierisms >  starpfrekvences pastiprinātāji

## Ingus Siliņš

Aizsāku jaunu tēmu par starpfrekvences pastiprinātājiem, 455...500khz frekvencēs; un 5,5...10,7MHz
Laigan ir nets pilns ar padomiem, tā pat grāmatas, tomēr jūsu pieredze, būvējot efektīvu STF.
Daži jautājumi: trokšņu samazināšanas metodes.
efektīva automātiskā pastiprinājuma regulēšana.!?

----------


## JDat

Esi redzējis lodveida zirgu ideālā vakumā?

----------


## Jurkins

Vai zirdzisku ideālu vakuumainā lodē.

----------


## Elfs

podveida zibeni lodveida dibenā.. :: 

taisi uz lampām un gremdē Djuāra traukā kaut kamā šķidrā un stipri aukstā vai arī nolaidies līdz specialižēto mikroshēmu līmenim

----------


## Didzis

Kam tā starpfrekvence mūsdienās vajadzīga? Paņem SDR uztvērēju un viss notiek programā uz datora. Paskat, amatieriem uzlika SDR uztvērēju Irbenē http://websdr.venta.lv:8901/ un tas ķer labāk par tūkstošus vērtu transīveri. Paklausies pats sestdienas un svētdienas rītos. Visus latvijas radioamatierus dzird, bet daudzi no viņiem, ar dārgiem verķiem, viens otru nedzird.

----------


## Isegrim

Radiofonijā starpfrekvences šajās vērtībās (attiecīgi AM un FM uztvērējos) izvēlētas un pastiprinātāji būvēti sen pirms tranzistoru ēras. Tur tik "suņu apēsts"... 
Vai vērts saspringt, ja nākotne pieder "ciparu" apraidei?

----------


## Isegrim

> taisi uz lampām un gremdē Djuāra traukā


 _Kā reiz_, sovjetu militāristi heterodīnus termostatēja. Jāteic, teju visi uztvērēji bija ar divkāršu pārveidošanu.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Kam tā starpfrekvence mūsdienās vajadzīga? Paņem SDR uztvērēju un viss notiek programā uz datora. Paskat, amatieriem uzlika SDR uztvērēju Irbenē http://websdr.venta.lv:8901/ un tas ķer labāk par tūkstošus vērtu transīveri. Paklausies pats sestdienas un svētdienas rītos. Visus latvijas radioamatierus dzird, bet daudzi no viņiem, ar dārgiem verķiem, viens otru nedzird.


 Vai šo SDR var palaist no mobīlā telefona? Vai viņš iet tikai no PC....?!
Teikšu godīgi... visi tie sdr piesaistīti pie pc un nu ir kā ar to mobilitāti - izvelc no kabatas un lieto....

----------


## Didzis

USB SDR uztvērēju mierīgi var palaist uz mobiļņika. Cita lieta, cik ilgi velk mobila telefona akumulators, bet tā jau visu glaudāmo telefonu problēma. Pats Tu tāpat nekad neuztaisīsi klasisku mazgabarīta uztvērēju. Tad viss jālodē zem mikroskopa un tas sanāks daudz dārgāks par gatavu aparātu. Amatieris var uztaisīt uz galda liekamu uztvērēju, bet tad var izmantot SDR un stacionāro datoru. Vēl jau ir maziņi lapķepi, ko staipīt līdzi. Lai gan, kāda vispār jēga no staipīšanas līdzi, ja radiotehnikā vienīgais signāla pastiprinātājs ir antena, bet laba antena vienmēr ir liela un stacionāra.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Didzi, vai zini iemeslu, kapēc radioamatieri nevar uztvert ar 1000eiriku vērtu transiveri? Bet SDR velk...?! Atbilde slēpjas pusvadītāju mūžā, un tas ir apm 10 gadi, pēc 30 gadiem vispār var neiet.... tranzistori noveco un palielinās baltā trokšņa līmenis... tāds pats liktenis sagaidīs SDR....

----------


## Elfs

https://www.google.lv/search?q=shto+...JDVRD0FN7TM%3A

----------


## zzz

No taam googles bildiiteem par silinja uzvediibu aciimredzot rakstiita shii graamatinja:

http://opa.kg/uploads/posts/2011-02/..._knigi-022.jpg

----------


## JDat

Esmu dabā darbinājis RTL-SDR un ar mobiļņiku. Didzis redzēja. Tātad. Sony Xperia Z. Bateriju salīdzinoši ātri apēd, bet portatīviem apstākļiem ir OK, vienīgi softs ir par naudu (kāreiz 5 Ls maksāja). Nav baigais cukurs tačot pat tik lielu flīzi. Te labāk atras pareizo Andoid planšeti. Tika nepērciet lētos sūdus, nepavilks. Tālak klasiskais jautājums par antenu.

Savukārt kas attiecas uz pusvadītāju novecošanu:
Katrā caurumā: acis, ausis, deguns, un vēl šur tur pa šitādam 10 mm LEDam:

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Laikam esam tā "atrofējušies" , kanespējam modificēt usb kabeli un uztaisīt ārējo barošanu caur usb savienojumu, vai kā citādi.... pieliec ārējo bateriju ar 5v stabilizatoru un dragā sdr uz nebēdu....!  ::

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Zzz ko tu te vispār dari forumā, ja nespēj sniegt adekvātas atbildes!? Unkāda jēga šim forumam? Lai apdirstu citus, vai kā?! Tad jau lai administrācija visu likvidē un miers....
Redzi zzz Siliņš jau var bez šī foruma iztikt, sabūvēt savus projektus, utt. Bet cik noprotu sākumā šis forums tika radīts izglītojošiem un radošiem mērķiem....

----------


## zzz

silinj, sho teemu tu esi uztaisiijis ar meerkji "parunaaties".

Nav tie sfp nekaads iipashais Njuutona binoms, par ko te abstraktaas filozofijas izveerst. Tur nav ko runaat, tur vienkaarshi vajag buuveet, ja gribaas vai vajag. Viss sen zinaams, aprakstiits un vecs, kaa dinozauru suudi.

Bez tam, ja cilveekam ir konkreets inzhenieruzdevums, tad shim arii ir konkreeti jautaajumi.

Nevis, a davai parunaasim par sfp vispaar, sfeeriski vakuumaa. Es, silinsh, paklausiishos un peec tam vienalga uzbuuveeshu kaut kaadu alternatiivo hernju pa dullo.

----------


## zzz

> Laikam esam tā "atrofējušies" , kanespējam modificēt usb kabeli un uztaisīt ārējo barošanu caur usb savienojumu, vai kā citādi.... pieliec ārējo bateriju ar 5v stabilizatoru un dragā sdr uz nebēdu....!


 Par to nav shaubu, ka tu , silinj, esi atrofeejies. Tikai kaapeec tu sevi uzrunaa daudzskaitlii ar mees?

----------


## Didzis

Mobiļņika aķis nosēžās dēļ lielās aprēķinu slodzes. Tak kopā ar SDR USB uztvērēju glaudāmais telefons tā uzkarst un  liekas, ka tas uz lampām uztaisīts ::  Vot par to tranzistoru novecošanu gan atļaušos pasmieties. Man kolekcijā ir 1960 gada pirmā Spīdola uz П423 tranzistoriem un nekas tiem tranzistoriem pa 55 gadiem nav noticies, kā bija mēsli tā arī palikuši :: , bet radio ķer stacijas ideāli. Uz īsajiem viļņiem nekādus uberkrutos tranzistorus, ar maziem trokšņiem, nevajag. Tas, ka radioamatieri viens otru slikti dzird ir pilnīga pašu vaina. Lai uz mani neapvainojas, bet radioamatieris, tā jau ir diagnoze. Nu nevar ar dzeloņdrāti antenas vietā sakarus dibinat, bet ar antenām radioamatieriem vienmēr ir problēmas. Arī Irbenes SDR uztvērējs uzreiz nesāka labi darboties , bet kad antenu salāgoja un precīzi piedzina, paši varat paklausīties, kādi superīgi rezultāti.

----------


## JDat

> Laikam esam tā "atrofējušies" , kanespējam modificēt usb kabeli un uztaisīt ārējo barošanu caur usb savienojumu, vai kā citādi.... pieliec ārējo bateriju ar 5v stabilizatoru un dragā sdr uz nebēdu....!


 Tu esi no laukiem, kur internets ir ar iezvanpiieju uz 9600 bit/sec. Kadi vadi? Kādi stabilizatori? Ko tu pīpē? Aļņa mēslus ar žavētiem ķērpjiem?

Paņemam aktīvo USB HUBu. Ja modificējam barošanas drātu uz B ligzdu tā lai 5V ir amputēti. Paņemam auto piepīpētāta lādētāju 12V=>5V un iekapājam HUBā. Viss notiek, bet divas mazas šaizītes:
1) Telefons darbojas HOST režimā un dod ārā 5V, nevis ņem. Negribētos telefonā iekapāt 5V nelaikā. Kas zin kā uzvedīsies. Kaut kas nodegs. Tieši tāpēc vajag iejaukties HUBa shēmā un par telefona lādēšanu aizmirstam.
2) Kā jau Didzis teica, telefons tērē nesliktus resursus uz SDR un tāpēc baterija ātri izlādējas.

Gala sānā: a jēga iepist un 200-300 mA priekš SDR lai baterija ilgāk vilktu, bet vesels vingrojums.

Atrofējušies ir tie, kuri nemāk domāt, taisa visādas herņas, griež vadus un taisa skrutkas, tā vietā lai problēmu (ja tāda ir) risinātu ātri un efektīvi.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Hmm nav ko teikt... patērētāju sabiedrība darijusi savu.... sapērc, saspraud, sainstalē.... un lieto! Hmm vīri, kad jūs pēdējo reizi turējāt rokā lodāmuru....  ::  ?
Kā redzu tas SDR nav piemērots telefonam ( ēd resursus... )

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

No kurienes man tāds secinājums, ka tranzistoru mūžs ir ~ 10 gadi? Secinājums radies vairāku eksperimentu un novērojumu rezultātā:
Uzbūvēju reģenetīvo rādžiņu uz GT322 krievu germānija tranzistoriem – uztvērējs strādā, bet fonā baltais troksnis, aizstājot tranzistorus ar ārzemju silīcija: 2N2222 baltais troksnis pazuda.
Uzbūvēju citu reģenetīvo ar krievu KT315 tranzistoriem – uztvērējs strādā, bet fonā baltais troksnis, aizstāju tos ar 2N2222 ārzemju variantu – baltais troksnis pazuda….
Man ir tāds rūpnieciski ražots GV; VV rādžiņš „Abava’ Uztvert var, bet fonā spēcīgs troksnis, savkārt paštaisītais garo viļņu rādio strādā krietni labāk ( ārā pat ar dzidru skaņu ) ( būvēts ar 2N2222 un 2N3819 ).
Ir pagājuši ~ 10 gadi, kopš uzbūvēju garo viļņu rādio un nesen pamēģināju to padarbināt – skan, bet ar sliktākiem parametriem ( nav tās jutības trokšņi ar šķiet vairāk )… tātad relatīvi īsā laikā „novecoja” arī 2N2222 traņi…
Pirms apm 10 gadiem aizsāku būvēt zemās starpfrekvences UIV uztvērēju…. Un kad viņu padarbināju nesen, strādāja sliktāk ( nav jutības ), nomainīju traņus uz jaunākiem un strādā labi. Izlodēju tos 2N2222  un pamēriju statisko past. koef. bija apm 170
Kopumā gribu teikt, ja uztvērējs ir labs, tad īsviļņiem jāskan praktiski ar dzidru skaņu, bez kādām šņākoņām, tā pat arī garajiem viļņiem, vidējie viļņi ir nedaudz mainīgi un var būt niecīga šņākoņa fonā….
Var būt pārspīlēti teikts, ka pēc 30 gadiem nekas neies uz traņiem, ies… bet ar sliktākiem parametriem….
Protams vel secinājumi radušies, klausoties vecos vefiņus, un jaunos rādžiņus….

----------


## abergs

> Hmm vīri, kad jūs pēdējo reizi turējāt rokā lodāmuru....


 Šorīt nomainīju kārtējo nolietoto lodāmura uzgali, bet ar mazohismu nodarboties nav ne laika, ne vēlēšanās...

----------


## Zigis

Patīk eksperimentēt, abet lūdzu - nopērc "svaigus" tos savus 2n2222 un nomaini, domaju atšķirības nebūs.

Rādžiņos noveco nevis pusvadītāji, bet ferīti spoļu serdēs utt. Spoles izskanojas, zūd labums. Pie tam interesanti, ka 50' gadu un vecākiem ražojuiem tas neizpaužas tik asi, kā "jaunajiem", sākot no 60' gadu ražojumiem. Laikam kada progresīvāka ferīta ražošanas tehnoloģija ieviesas, nezinu. Visi Vefiņi un Spīdolas kvalificējas ka "jaunie", tapēc noveco (bet ne jau traņi)

----------


## Didzis

Ingusa teikto var pārfrazēt- kad mēs augām, tad tranzistori bija maztrokšņaināki un skaņa labāka. Īstenība ir tāda, ka katru gadu ēters paliek arvien vairāk piedi*** ar dažādiem traucējumiem. Tapēc arī tie trokšņi pieaug un uz vidējim vai garajiem viļņiem vairs vispār nav ko meklēt. Kas gan tur krievu tranzistoram var novecot, kā bija mēsls tā palika. Skaidrs, ka izmantojot modernu tranzistoru, rezultāts būs labāks. Vot ferrīta serdes gan "nosēžas" un kontūri zaudē labumu. Lai gan, manis pieminētajai Spīdolai nekas diži nebija aizpeldējis un jūtība atbilda rūpnicas tehniskajiem parametriem. Vienīgais defekts bija norūsējušie bateriju jontakti,bet tā jau visu Sīdolu un VEFiņu nelaime.

----------


## JDat

> Hmm nav ko teikt... patērētāju sabiedrība darijusi savu.... sapērc, saspraud, sainstalē.... un lieto! Hmm vīri, kad jūs pēdējo reizi turējāt rokā lodāmuru....  ?
> Kā redzu tas SDR nav piemērots telefonam ( ēd resursus... )


 Cik var *irst? Taisnām rokām SDR telefonā ir ultraportatīvs risinājums. Kad lidoja Zinoo-3, sēdēju blakus šoferim vienā rokā telefons, otrā rokā paštaisīta (no metala metramēra) portatīva 4 elementu yagi antena, pie kuras pielikts sdr puļķis un aidā! Viss notiek. Kas tur nav piemērots? Teorētiskā turkš*iršana, nekas vairāk! Jāstrādā ar galvu un rociņām, nevis ar mutīti.

Pēdējo reizi lodāmuru lietoju ceturtdien, sorry Brainstorm tūre, jāfilmē. Nesaprotu kāpēc pi**ar skrutkām, ja visu var uztaisīt skaisti, glīti un civilizēti. Tā lai būtu ātri saliekams, vadi netraucē kustēties un lauka apstākļos nekas nenoplīst. Sevišķi ja tas ir sports un realtime. Siliņam laukos laiks galīgi apstājies, savukārt dzīves ritms ir straujš. Jābūt gatavam uz visu un vienmēr.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Ir 24 >> 25 ieraksts forumā: neviena vārda par starpfrekvences pastiprinātājiem…. Laikam visi uzskata, ka ja kaut ko neiesprauž USB caurumā, darbojas bez PC skaitās vecmodīgs vai mazohistisks…
Kāpēc foruma biedri neatzīst klasiskās superheterodīna shēmas, paštaisītus vai rūpnieciski ražotus uztvērējus, kuri var strādāt neatkarīgi no PC, vai viedtālruņa? 
Ja jautājat man, kādiem projektiem vajag tos SFP, tad padomā ir 3 projekti:
1) VLF – LF uztvērējs ( 10kHz-600kHz )
2) IV uztvērējs 500kHz – 30 MHz
3) Radioamatieru transivers

----------


## JDat

Redzi nu. Kad vajadzēs (kāreiz vajadzēs), tad arī domāsu par superheterodīnu. Savukārt ponti kā rīkoties ar modernāku aparātu, būtu lieki. Ja nemāki, tad paklusē. Kāpēc koncetrēties uz uzbīvi, nevis uz rezultātu. Tiek uzstādīts konrēts uzdevums: kā risināt, tā jau ir cita lieta. Svarīgs ir rezultāts, nevis process. Ja patīk tad izbaudi prodesu, bet... Kā zzz teica: Parunāsim par SFP. Neizskatās ka Tevi kaut kas konrēts interesētu. Galu galā var kaut mazohistisi savērt pastiprinātāju uz videobufera bāzes, ja vajag. Joslas platums pietiek. Spriegumi... Well, it depends.

----------


## Didzis

Ingus, es atdzīstu gan zigu pajūgu, gan lampu radio, gan VHS videomagnetafonu, bet pasaule mainās un tehnoloģijas attīstās. Nu labi, Tu uztaisīsi savu superheterodīna uztvērēju un tālāk, kur ierakstīsi uztverto signālu kur reģistrēsi sakarus- vienalga vajadzēs datoru. Ja ir dators, tad manuprāt ir pastulbi neizmantot SDR uztvērēju. Tak ir gatavi USB radioamatieru uztvērēji, kuri darbojas Tevis pieminetajos diapazonos. Jā, tas maksā desmit reizes dāgāk par lēto USB piļķi, bet vienalga tas ir desmit reizes lētāk,kā labs transīvers. Grozīt mūsdienās klasisku superheterodina uztvērēju ir neefektīvi. SDR Tev dod spektra analizatoru ar ūdenskritumu, iespēju ierakstīt audiosignālu un pat visu ētera signālu platā joslā. Galvenais, Tu uzreiz redzi, kur signāls parādās, nevis uz dullo grozi noskaņošanas kloķi. To visu, uz klasiska superheterodīna, principā nav iespējams panāks.  Bez datora mūsdienās radiotehnikā nekur vairs neiztikt.

----------


## zzz

Tas, ka silinsh veelaas buuveet analogos raadinjus peec senlaiciigiem principiem, tas nu buutu pofigu. Hobijs kaa visi hobiji. 

Probleema ar sho ir, ka silinsh ir smagi analfabeetisks, un neveelas neko maaciities. Pat tad, kad shim noraada uz shaa stulbumiem.

Nu tad figlish shim staastiit shaa "parunaashanaas" teemaas (piem. par starpfrekvences pastiprinaataajiem), ja silinjam liidz smadzeneem taapat nekas neaiziet?

silinsh veelaas buut alternatiivi orgjinaalais izgudrotaajs bez zinaashanaam? Nu tad ej uz trim burtiem un paareejiem liidziigajiem terminiem arii.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

ZZZ agrāk šis forums bija tehniska rakstura, bet tagat ķengu forums… arī diemžēl biedrs zzz tā arī nevienu tehnisku piemēru, shēmu nav iedevis, bet aktīvi ķengā Siliņu… laikam jau nevienam prātā nekas tehnisks nav, bet tikai glupības un otra ķengāšana… un vai tas liecina par augstu saprāta un inteliģences līmeni – protams ka ne, spriežot loģiski!
Nenoliedzami SDR uztvērējam ir daudz plusu, bet ir arī savi trūkumi… 

Ja konkrēti, tad man padomā divas starpfrekvences pastiprinātāju shēmu versijas:
a) klasiskais divu  aizvaru lauktranzistoru rezonanses pastiprinātājs.
b) parametriskais pastiprinātājs.
Kāpēc es esmu par klasiskajām shēmām? Jo uzskatu, ka šaurjoslas pastiprinātāji ir traucējumnoturīgāki, dod lielāku past. Koef. un mazāk paštrokšņu….
Tā pat uzskatu, ka kompakts, mobils, viegls uztvērējs ir lietderīgāks par stacionāro, jo dzīves steiga, temps prasa savu, tā pat arī ēters diemžēl ir piesārņots ar traucējumiem….
Ja kas saka, ka uz garajiem un vidējiem viļņiem nav ko darīt, tad iesaku no rīta puses aiziet uz mežu, tā patāli no pilsētām un paklausīties…. Vajadzētu skanēt praktiski bez šņākoņas… 
Es zinu, ka tulit birs kritiskas komentāru vētra, bet laiks saprast, ka visi radioelektronikas džungļi nav izstaigāti un ir vel daudz nezināmu taku, kur eksperimentēt  :: 

Ja galvenais ir rezultāts, tad drīz nonāksim pie tā, ka pat drīz vairs nevajadzēs SDR un transīverus…. Viedokļu apmaiņa notik forumos un „Skype”, un līdzīgo programmu „apaļajos galdos”. Visiem ir nets un tad kamdēļ vajag transīverus?
Foruma radītājiem iesaku varbūt izveidot interneta vidē „virtuālo HAM diapazonu” ar vairākiem kanāliem, kur katrs var brīvi pieslēgties un klausīties / runāt (nedaudz atšķirīgs no „Skype” )

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Ja biedrs ZZZ un citi saka, ka Siliņam jālieto SDR, un tā būtu vienīgā un pareizā rīcība, tad es teiktu, ka tas ir pārspīlēti teikts?
Noteikti izmēģināšu Venspils SDR un mēģināšu dabūt to telefonā.... bet vai ar SDR izgudrošanu būs radioelektronikas pasaule apstājusies? protams ka ne!....  ::

----------


## zzz

Nu re, silinja debiilisma tipiskaa ilustraacija.

Rakstaam veelreiz, shim ar vienu reizi nepielec.

Man ir pofik par to, ka silinsh veelaas buuveet analogos raadinjus uz senlaiciigiem principiem. Par to es silinju nelamaaju. silinsh tiek lamaats par vinja stulbumu, neveeleeshanos maaciities un tiem tarakaaniem, kas silinjam galvaa.

----------


## JDat

Siliņ!
1) Ja gribās taisīt SFP, tad taisi, pilna google ar shēmā.
2) Ja gribās parunāt par SFP parametriem tad runā nosaucot konrētus skaitlīšus un matemātiku.

Izskatās ka Siliņam pirmais punkts ir garlaicīgs, bet otro punktu šamais nevar pacelt. Rezultātā viss forums ir slikts.

Bitīt matos, Siliņ, Tu vienreiz vari runāt par konrētām lietām?

PS: Šodien biju Tartu obesrvatorijā. Pataustīju ar rokām ESTCUBE platītes. Tur viss ir pareizi. Katai komponentei un nominālam ir matemātisks pamatojums. Ne par daudz, ne par maz, ne par lētu, ne pārāk dargu, ne par jaudīgu, ne par mazu. Tā notiek ;istā zinātne, nevis teoretizējot par pusvadītāju degradāciju. Lai cik tad neliktos triviāli, tad spolītes tiek izmantots lai nofiltrētu liekos draņķus 9aļa karmonikas), nevis uzskaņotu iekārtas kritiskos mezglus. Transīveri tiek vadīti digitāli ar mikrokontrolieru palīdzību. Nekādu pieskaņošans kontūru. Visu izrēķina un nosimulē tik, cik atļauj ekipējums un veselā saprāta domas lidojums. Siliņa onanēšana liekas smieklīga.

----------


## Waldis

_Ja jautājat man, kādiem projektiem vajag tos SFP, tad padomā ir 3 projekti:
 1) VLF – LF uztvērējs ( 10kHz-600kHz )
 2) IV uztvērējs 500kHz – 30 MHz
 3) Radioamatieru transivers_ 

Par to pirmo nemāku teikt, bet otram un trešam palasi šitos večus:  http://www.qrz.ru/schemes/contribute/constr/dm2005/ vai http://www.ut2fw.com/ un būs Tev laime.  ::

----------


## zzz

Diezi vai silinjam buus laime, jo shis, spriezhot peec savas agraakaas darbiibas, veelaas konstrueet kaut ko jaunu, skaistu, nezinaamu, kaa arii alternatiivi orienteetu, shuupuljtiiklaa ar sleepeem un staavus, nevis kopeet priekshaa uzziimeetas konstrukcijas.

Probleema drusku ieklemmeejas uz to, ka silinjam  prieksh sapraatiigas konstrueeshanas izgliitiibas ir smagi par maz. Toties ir spiitiiga miilestiiba pasham uz savaam alternatiivajaam dumiibaam.

----------


## Waldis

_nevis kopeet priekshaa uzziimeetas konstrukcijas._

Nau jau noteikti jākopē! Tie veči tikai saprotami pastāsta, kas un kāpēc tiek darīts, bet ticēt, vai ne, tā jau ir katra paša darīšana.

_silinjam  prieksh sapraatiigas konstrueeshanas izgliitiibas ir smagi par maz._

Bilam ar Geitsu https://lv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bills_Geitss arī laikam ir  pa abiem viena vidusskola, un it kā pietiek!

----------


## zzz

Nebuus labs piemeers, Waldi, tu specifiku nerubii.  :: 

Geits bija koderis jeb programmeetaajs no saakuma, pie kam tajos laikos, kad dziive un programmeeshana bija vienkaarsha kaa divus pirkstus apchuraat.

Peec tam vispaar tikai biznesmenis, pie kam stipri netiirs.

Tam nav sakara ar elektronikas konstrueeshanu. Tu veel 90to gadu sarkanaas zhaketes par paraudziniem piesauc.  :: 

Bez tam, nav jau runa par formaalajiem izgliitiibas papiiriem. silinsh pats lielaas, ka shim RTU diploms esot, energjeetikja gan laikam. Runa ir par to, ka silinsh ir reaali tups peec zinaashanaam.

----------


## zzz

Bez tam, jebliiiiic, Waldi, maacies tak reiz anglju valodu. 

Tas, kas uzkjeepaats LV wikipeedijaa par Geitsu, ir katastrofaali atpalicis, aplams un nepilniigs.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Waldi, noteikti caurskatīšu tavas piedāvātās shēmas un mezglu risinājumus...
No eksperimentiem var secināt, ka STFP vajag taisīt "zemonīgu" pret līdzstrāvu un "augstomīgu" pret radiofrekvenci...
Šodien uzinstalēju WEB SDR mob. telefonā... nu ko lai saku? Ja nets par lēnu, tad raustās, ir aizture.... gan ka uz PC ies raitāk....
Ir daudz plusu, ir ar trūkumi.... ja gadīsies dabūt to SDR usb puļķi pa 7Ls, noteikti ar pamēģināšu... ar reģenetīvo uztv. bija vieglāk... ( tam netu, pc navajag, "neraustas"....   ::  )

----------


## Waldis

_Nebuus labs piemeers, Waldi, tu specifiku nerubii._

A kāda tur _specifika_? Ja reiz bagāts, značit laikam gudrs!  :: 

_Bez tam, jebliiiiic, Waldi, maacies tak reiz anglju valodu._

A ko man dos tā _angļu valoda_? Anglickajā Vik'ā  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bill_Gates tak arī rakstīts, ka jams to _Harvardu ''dropped out''_, tobiš pasūtījis.

----------


## zzz

Nu nu, waldinj, shlesers arii bagaati sazadzies(vieteejos meerogos)  un arii vidusskolu nepabeidzis. Tikai vai taapeec tu sho staadiisi par paraugu elektronisko ieriichu konstrueeshanai? Nebuus vis shis pa teemu.

Un anglene tev dos to, ka tev nebuus jaalasa taas aplamiibas, kas LV wikipeedijaa par Geitsu ierakstiitas.  ::

----------


## zzz

> No eksperimentiem var secināt, ka STFP vajag taisīt "zemonīgu" pret līdzstrāvu un "augstomīgu" pret radiofrekvenci...


 Skaidrs. silinja galvas tarakaani rosaas.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

ZZZ tas domāts par paralēlo LC kontūru.... 
priekš DC ir praktiski īsais, priekš rezonanses frekvences "augstomigs"
Laikam jau esam tiktāli "digitalizējušies" ka nezinam, kas ir LC konturs un rezonanses pastiprinātājs....  ::

----------


## zzz

silinj, tu kaa jau totaali debilizeejies un neizgliitots cilveecinsh lieto shkjiibu terminologjiju.

Vispirms tu izmurkshkji, ka SFP tev buushot zemomiigi-augstomiigs, peec tam, redz nee, tomeer tikai kontuurs.

Bet nu, ja tu tagad juuties taadu ahreniteljnij jaunu kontuura iipashiibu atklaajis, tad tev veel taala jo taala tacinja staigaajama.

Visus aabeciites atklaajumus, ko graamatinjaas izlasi, sheit tomeer nekopee iekshaa.To nafig nevienam nevajag.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Zzz velreiz tev prasu, ko tu te vispār dari? Un kāds labums no tevis? Neko adekvātu neesi tā arī pateicis un katru Siliņa teikumu uztver pārspīlēti saasināti... un pārlieku "cepies" cik Siliņš ir stulbs, debils , tārpains utt. Vai tas viss liecina par tavu augsto izglītības un inteliģences līmeni? Protams ka ne! ZZZ vajag saprast, ka Siliņš runā gan par visiem pašsaprotamām lietām kā LC konturs un mosfet tranis... gan par savām un citu idejām... zzz būs shēmas un blokshēmas...

----------


## zzz

silinjam joprojaam neplec, kaapeec shaa izdvestaa  fraaziite:

"No eksperimentiem var secināt, ka STFP vajag taisīt "zemonīgu" pret līdzstrāvu un "augstomīgu" pret radiofrekvenci..."

ir ekstreemi debiila.

Paskaidroju.

silinja miiljoto SFP pamatuzdevums ir pastiprinaat silinja miiljoto SF, tas ir mainjstraavu. Liidzstraavas komponenti tur nafig nav vajadziigs valkaat liidzi, jo taa informaciju nenes. Taapeec tipiski  SFP kaskaades ir atdaliitas ar kondensatoriem. SFP pretestiiba liidzstraavai ir bezgaliiga, nevis zemomiiga, kaa iemurmuleejaas silinsh.

Nu un tagad jautaajums. Ko tu, silinj, ar to savu debiilo fraaziiti veeleejies pazinjot forumam? Ka tev galvaa tarakaani danco un tu neapjeedz ko murmulee? Tas taapat ir zinaams.

----------


## Waldis

_Nu nu, waldinj, shlesers arii bagaati sazadzies Nebuus vis shis pa teemu_.

Par ko ta ne? Tēma tak bija par to, ka formāls papīrs par izglītību ir vajadzīgs, lai varētu rullēt gurķi kādā valsts apmaksātā barotavā, bet, lai gūtu panākumus iekš dajebkā jēdzīga, pietiek ar zināšanām un iemaņām. Vienalga, vai tā ir radiobūve, vai zagšana. Un vienīgā iespēja, kā iemācīties būvēt transiverus, ir to būvēšana. Pirmie trīs būs izmetami, nākošos piecus jau varēs lēti pārdot, bet kāds desmitais jau sanāks tīri jēdzīgs!  ::

----------


## zzz

>Tēma tak bija par to, ka formāls papīrs par izglītību ir vajadzīgs, lai varētu rullēt gurķi kādā valsts apmaksātā barotavā,

Teema par to nebija vis, bet ja nu waldinjam taadi zigzagi alkoholisma deelj, tad ko nu tur.

Bez tam, waldinj, probleema ar silinju jau nav shaa formaalais izgliitiibas papiirs (kaut gan dabuujis shis sho ir nepamatoti). 

Probleema ir silinja tupums peec buutiibas.

----------


## Waldis

ja nu waldinjam taadi zigzagi alkoholisma deelj, tad ko nu tur.

Tu man, protams, glaimo! Bet nivaig tak visus ar savu collštoku mērīt.

----------


## zzz

Un, hmmm, waldi, kaut kaa vis nerodas iespaids, ka tu  buutu tos n-tos transiiverus sabuuveejis.

Tavas darbiibas forumaa bijushas par teemu knibinaaties ar vecaam krievu grabazhaam un ne ar taam jeedziigaakajaam.

Ne nu ka tas buutu kas iipashi kritizeejams (hobijs var buut arii vecaas grabazhas) , tachu diezko neliimeejas kopaa ar lepnajaam runaam un pirkstu plaatiishanaam par ashpadsmit transiiveriem.

----------


## zzz

> ja nu waldinjam taadi zigzagi alkoholisma deelj, tad ko nu tur.
> 
> Tu man, protams, glaimo! Bet nivaig tak visus ar savu collštoku mērīt.


 Nu labi, negaimosim waldinjam. Tas shim nav alkoholisma deelj, tas shim ir vienkaarshi vecuma marazms un kaljkjiitis smadzenees.

----------


## Waldis

_kaut kaa vis nerodas iespaids, ka tu  buutu tos n-tos transiiverus sabuuveejis._

Bet vai tad es Tev esmu teicis, ka *protu* to darīt? Vēl tikai mācos, tāpat, kā Ingus. Un, ja pieņam, ka ''n-tie'' - tas ir vismaz divi, tad  jā, esmu.
_
Tavas darbiibas forumaa bijushas par teemu knibinaaties ar vecaam krievu grabazhaam un ne ar taam jeedziigaakajaam._

Otrkārt - RRR un VEF, nevis ''krievu'' - tā tāda nostaļģija pēc laikiem, kad debess bija zilāka un zālīte smaržīgāka. Nodzīvo līdz maniem gadiem, un tad apskaties, uz kuru pusi pats sašķiebsies!  ::  Un pirmkārt - manuprāt, forumā jēga ir runāt par to, uz ko var sagaidīt atbildi. Tobiš, pamatā divas lietas - ''vai kādam netīšām nav nomētājies *tas*?'', un ''vai kāds gadījumā nezin *to*?'' Esmu uzdevis šos jautājumus, un spama kaudzē dažreiz atradis atbildes. A kāda jēga ir te jautāt par transivera SF pastiprinātāju? Te jau sesto lapu visi gāna Ingu, bet nau neviena vārda par to daiktu, kas tēmas virsrakstā!

_shim ir vienkaarshi vecuma marazms un kaljkjiitis smadzenees._ 

VoBla!? Tev savukārt laikam ir garš kakls? Tak lūdzu, lai Tu savas īpašības nepiedēvē visiem apkārtējiem - katrs organisms tak esot unikāls!

----------


## zzz

Otrkaart - waldinsh ciitiigi restaureeja tur kaut kaadu no miskastes izvilktu R108D vai tamliidziigi. Kas ir krievu grabazha, nee nu, kolekcioneeshanai un veesturniekiem jau varbuut ka patiik.

>A kāda jēga ir te jautāt par transivera SF pastiprinātāju? 

A kaadaa jeega silinjam kaut ko skaidrot? Ja shis ir ar sviestinju galvaa?

Bez tam tu, waldinj, tach ar draugam ingusam neko neskaidroji. Pasuutiiji sho uz divaam interneta noraadeem, lai lasa pats. Ja silinju raadinju buuveeshana intereseetu, tad shis pats buutu taadas noraades googlee saracis desmitiem, gadu uz priekshu, ko lasiit un maciities. A kur iejuutiigie un personiskie skaidrojumi par SFP no waldinja? Nav taadu.

----------


## zzz

> Tak lūdzu, lai Tu savas īpašības nepiedēvē visiem apkārtējiem -

Nu ja, waldinj, es tak esmu iemeteejs un alkoholikjis, to jau noskaidrojaam ieprieksh.  :: 

 >katrs organisms tak esot unikāls!

Nu jaa un foruma unikaalais waldinsh ir ar vecuma marazmu un kaljkjiiti. Uz shiim iipashiibaam neviens cits nepretentee, taas ir tavs monopols, vobla waldinj.

----------


## Waldis

_unikaalais waldinsh ir ar vecuma marazmu un kaljkjiiti. Uz shiim iipashiibaam neviens cits nepretentee, taas ir tavs monopols, vobla waldinj_. 

Tas NAU mans _monopols_, Tu arī nebūsi mūžam jauns - neesi tak Ļeņins!  ::  Bet atvaino, ar Tevi kļuva garlaicīgi,  Tu sāc atkārtoties, izrādās - *pat* lamāties lāga neproti.

----------


## zzz

Shajaa forumaa - ir tavs monopols, waldinj. Neesaa savu marazmu ar lepnumu, tu te esi unikaalais.

Bez tam: vaardinju nav kaa nau raksta tikai pilniigi degjeneraati. Ne nu ka tas buutu principiaali un ne taadi vien plaanpraatinji sheit ir bijushi, tachu tomeer tas ir shtrihs pie tava portreta.

Bez tam: nav jau obligaati apspriest tavu marazmu (pats uzprasiijies).

Tu vari, piemeeram, izklaastiit siikaak, kaapeec tu silinju ar shaa jautaajumiem neiejuutiigi pasuuti uz interneta noraadeem, nevis personiski shim aabechgraamatu saturu skaidro ar individuaalu pieeju un uz zelta paplaatiites??

----------


## Waldis

_Bez tam: vaardinju nav kaa nau raksta tikai pilniigi degjeneraati._

Paldies par jaunu atziņu, nudien nezināju, ka *arī* Rainis bijis _deģenerāts_ - parasti viņu dēvē par _dižu_ cilvēku! ...viņš arī tā rakstīja, un ļaunas kaites esot lipīgas  :: Bet ja nu tā, tad laikam *nav* ko dauzīties, es vairāk tā nedarīšu! 


_Tu vari, piemeeram, izklaastiit siikaak, kaapeec tu silinju ar shaa jautaajumiem neiejuutiigi pasuuti uz interneta noraadeem,_

Protams, varu, tikai nez vai tas kādu interesē. Ja dažos vārdos, speciāli Tev, tad: nu, nepateikšu es neko tādu, ko šie veči nezinātu. Jo es mācos no viņiem, nevis viņi no manis. Tu taču arī no kāda mācies? Un Ingus lasīt prot, tātad labāk ir oriģināls, nekā sūdīgs tulkojums. Piekrīti?

----------


## zzz

>Paldies par jaunu atziņu, 

Luudzu, luudzu.

>nudien nezināju, ka Rainis bija _deģenerāts

_Uz to pusi bija gan. Kaa arii, dazhaadaas maakslinieciskaa izkjeemoshanaas, ko meedz dariit pershinju rakstiitaaji, normaali komuniceejot par veelamaam uzskatiitas netiek. (ko nu vienu suuda nau no rainja paarnjem, atskanjaas turpmaak raksti, vo!)

> Piekrīti? 		

Nefigaa. Jo silinsh staadiidams savu jautaajumu saakumaa, gribeeja, lai shim skaidro personiskaas pieredzes. silinja pasuutiishana uz interneta noraadeem nav atbilde uz silinja jautaajumu.

Visaadus suudus pa internetu silinsh speej sagoogleet pats (taa vismaz vareetu domaat, kaut arii nav zinaams). A gribeejaas tach vinjam iejuutiigu un individuaalu pieeju. Kuras nav. Arii pat ne no walda.

----------


## Waldis

_ A gribeejaas tach vinjam iejuutiigu un individuaalu pieeju. Kuras nav. Arii pat ne no walda._

A pričom tur _valdis_? Ingus jautāja -  _tomēr jūsu pieredze, būvējot efektīvu STF._ Kāda tur, hren, ir vajadzīga _pieredze_?! Izdari visu tā, kā tie veči bezmaz uz pirkstiem parāda, un izdari to rūpīgi. Rezulāts būs tīri lietojams!

----------


## zzz

>Kāda tur, hren, ir vajadzīga _pieredze_?! Izdari visu tā, kā tie veči bezmaz uz pirkstiem parāda, un izdari to rūpīgi. 

Nu redz, waldis arii izraadaas, ka kritizieree silinja seerdieniisha jautaajumu, un saka, ka nav ko taadas dumiibas prasiit, taa vietaa lasiit, maaciities un dariit vajag.

>A pričom tur _valdis_? 

Jo tu tak te bezmaz vai vieniigais liidzi juteejs silinjam. A beigaas, izraadaas, tu sho nodod.

Abet vispaar, waldi, bija jau teikts un njem veeraa - silinsh negrib kleebeet kopaa priekshaa uzziimeetas sheemas. silinsh grib izgudrot un konstrueet. Tas jau buutu jauki, tikai vinsh to nejeedz. Zinaashanu truukuma un sava monumentaalaa tupuma deelj.

----------


## Waldis

_Jo tu tak te bezmaz vai vieniigais liidzi juteejs silinjam. A beigaas, izraadaas, tu sho nodod._

Nuu... Jāsāk laikam ar to, ka es nevienam neesmu neko ne iedevis, ne nodevis, ne arī parādā!  ::  Un samierinos ar to, ka Dieviņam visādi ļaudis ir vajadzīgi. Tev nepatīk Ingus ziņkārība, viņam varbūt Tava vīzdegunība? Ja cilvēks ko jautā, un es to zinu, vai tad grūti ir normāli atbildēt? - kumosu no mutes tak laukā nerauj! Ķem pače - pats tak te ievilkos, neviens ar varu nedzina. A ja par jautājumiem runā - kaukāds gudrs vecis esmot teicis, ka naV dumu jautājumu, bet dažreiz ir dumas atbildes. Vai Tu piedzimi ar lodāmuru rokā un auKstskolas programu galvā? Es, kaut _vecs un dumjš,_ kā Tu izsakies, bet tīri labi atceros *savus* pirmos soļus radiodetaļu ķēzīšanā. Ingus atpūšas!!

----------


## zzz

>Tev nepatīk Ingus ziņkārība,

Labriit.

1. man nepatiik silinja stulbums.

2. tu tach pats, waldis, arii silinja zinjkaariigo jautaajumu noraidiiji, ka  Kāda tur, hren, ir vajadzīga _pieredze_?!

> kaukāds gudrs vecis esmot teicis, ka naV dumu jautājumu, bet dažreiz ir dumas atbildes.

1. tas ir muusdienu politkorektuma pljurkstiens, lai neapbizhotu dumos beerninjus, pasakot, ka shie patieshaam ir dumi.

2. un Dienvidu parkaa shis teiciens bija patiesaakaa veidaa. 

Nav dumu jautaajumu, ir dumi jautaataaji.

silinja gadiijumaa par 100%.

>atceros *savus* pirmos soļus 

Hmm, hmm, silinsh savas dumiibas te demonstree jau kopsh Oct 2006. Nu baigi bremzeets shis, ja joprojaam pirmie solji.

----------


## Waldis

_ 1. man nepatiik silinja stulbums. ir dumi jautaataaji. Nu baigi bremzeets shis,_

Tev laikam iet grūti? Visapkārt vieni _sabremzēti_ un _dumi stulbeņi_?! A Tu viens tāds cmuks un gudrs, viss baltā? Mani savukārt varbūt nesajūsmina Tavs kategorisms - Tev ne mirkli nenāk prātā, ka _Siliņš,_ kaut Tavuprāt būdams _stulbs_ elektronikā, gan jau kādā citā jomā dos Tev simt metrus priekšā? Bet uz to neraugoties, es ar Tevi te runājos, un pat pūlos nekļūt rupjš! :: 

_savas dumiibas te demonstree jau kopsh Oct 2006. Nu baigi bremzeets shis, ja joprojaam pirmie solji._ 

Cik nu kuram plati soļi... *Isegrim* laikam teiktu _langsam, aber gut_  ::

----------


## zzz

>Tev laikam iet grūti? 

Nee, waldinj, man iet labi.

>Visapkārt vieni _sabremzēti_ un _dumi stulbeņi_?! 

Arii nee.  Tikai dazhi unikaalie eksemplaari.  Shajaa forumaa pashlaik ir silinsh ar tarakaaniem, acdcpcb, nu, waldis arii pa druskai uzprasaas. Agraak bija jautraak, te bija legjendaarie epis, raimonds1, tvdx, speccy utt.

>kādā citā jomā dos Tev simt metrus priekšā? 

Ja silinsh maak skaisti tamboreet, tad neviens vinju par to nekritizee. Tur waldis var neuztraukties.

>teiktu _langsam, aber gut 

_Langsam ir, bet gut ne paaraak.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Zzz, ikdienā Siliņš caur googli caurskata n- tās shēmas, mezglus, risinājumus un ieteikumus.... plus vel forumā pajautāju.... doma visā tajā ir tāda - atlasīt pašu labāko un izmantot savos projektos, bieži nākas arī pašam visu izdomāt no jauna..
piemēram -visi "fano" par SDR, bet kapēc nevarētu būt mikroprocesora kontrolēts starpfrekvences pastiprinātājs? Ar varikapiem varētu "piedzīt" vajadzīgo joslas platumu utt. agrāk to darīja mehaniski, tuvinot, attālinot kontūrspoles....
Tā pat varētu sajūgt ieejas konturu rezonanses frekvenci ar sintezatora heterodīna frekvenci precīzi par starpfrekvences tiesu.... (iespējams, ka tādi uztvērēji tika arī būvēti...)

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Zzz nākamā doma visiem šiem rakstien forumā - lai līdzdalītu citiem savus risinājumus, shēmas, mezglus.... un lai citi varētu izmantot savos projektos...
Tā pat šis forums ir lai padalītos pieredzē...
Zzz tev jāiemācās cienīt citus, un ja arī kāds nav tik " gudrs" kā tu, tad nevajag par stulbeni, debīliķi, tārpgalvu saukt... bet atbildēt adekvāti un smalkjūtīgi!  ::

----------


## zzz

>Tā pat varētu sajūgt ieejas konturu rezonanses frekvenci ar sintezatora  heterodīna frekvenci precīzi par starpfrekvences tiesu.... (iespējams,  ka tādi uztvērēji tika arī būvēti...)

Diez vai, un katraa zinjaa ne augstas klases uztveereejos. Taapeec ka varikapi ieejas kontuuros ir ljoti liels fui. Samekleesi graamatinjaas pats, kaadeelj?

Un vispaar uz varikapiem kontuuros daudz necieree. Tas ir tieshs celjsh uz ljoti nekvalitatiiviem raadio tjipa veidojumiem (par uztveereejiem tos saukt nevar).

Bez tam, nu kaadi nafig kontuuri. 

silinj, tu vispirms sapuulies un vismaz uzraadi savu plaanu veesturisko epohu: es, silinsh, veelos buuveet raadinju peec a)60to, b) 80to, c)2000 gadu principiem un tradiicijaam? Jo tie diezgan kruta atskjiraas.

> atbildēt adekvāti un smalkjūtīgi!

Nu nu, un kaadai bija jaabuut adekvaatajai atbildei uz piemeeram tavu aplamiibas pazinjojumu par augstomiigumu zemomiigumu?

----------


## zzz

Un vispaar, nu galu galaa, silinj, tak aizej uz internetu un nopiraatee QEX, visu ko vari dabuut, un relaateetos izdevumus.

Tas arii tev nedod pietiekami laimes?  Joprojaam juuties kruts un izgudrotaajs un atklaajeejs?

Jeb tev sindroms "chukcha ne chitatelj, chukcha pisatelj"?

Ladna, tas waldis ir psrs laiku izgliitiibas invaliids, un anglju valodu nezin, taapeec ka taa bija burzhuaazisko imperiaalistu nevaloda, un tas, kas labi zinaaja angleni, visdriizaak gatavojaas paardot padomju dzimteni spiegiem, bet tu tach lasiit maaki?

----------


## Waldis

_Ladna, tas waldis ir psrs laiku izgliitiibas invaliids, un anglju valodu nezin,_

Vai Tev _tas valdis_ uzskrēja virsū un lūdza kautko pārtulkot?! Un par to vēl zinātnieki strīdas, kura izglītība ir vairāk _invalīdu_ saražojusi - tad bija īpatņi, kuri pabeidza skolu un _neprata anglicki_, bet tagad ir organismi, kuri pēc skolas gadiem pat lasīt neprot!  ::

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Zzz par varikapu kaprīzēm zinu ļoti labi:
Šķērsmodulācija
Trokšņu avots
Zemāks labums
Daļu problēmu var daļēji kompensēt....
Savos projektos mēģināšu ferovariometrus.... ( gan ka tiem ar kādi trūkumi būs... )
Reģenetīvajos uztv. varikapi palielināja trokšņu līmeni.... tas tā iz eksperimentiem  ::

----------


## zzz

Nee, tas bija maajiens ar seetas mietu waldim, prieksh kam vispaar taa anglju sunju valoda vajadziiga.

Pasaulee bez krievinju raadiomiiljotaajiem ir arii - kas to buutu domaajis -  imperiaalistiskie angliski runaajoshie raadiomiileetaaji. Kuri dalja protams vienkaarshi nopeerk  ruupnieciski razhotos  daiktus, bet dalja arii konstruee un buuvee. Un vispaar jau nu iekabina walda miiljotajai psrs un expsrs pamatiigi.

Ja nezini angleniiti - tu patieshaam esi invaliids.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Zzz Siliņš taisās būvēt, ņemot visu to labāko no radiotehnikas vēstures  :: 
Katrā laikmetā ir bijušas labas idejas un iespējams ka patiesībā jāapvieno idejas no pagātnes ar nākotnes idejām....
(SDR vispārīgai uztveršanai un klasiskais superhet, vai tiešās past. rezonanses uztv. vājiem signāliem )

----------


## zzz

> Zzz par varikapu kaprīzēm zinu ļoti labi:


 Ai, cik apburoshi. Tikai ja zini, tad kaadeelj vispaar biidiiji idejas shos stuukjeet ieejas kontuuros? Ja taa ir vieta, kur shie driikst vismazaak atrasties?

Kaadu raadinju tu veelies buuveet? Kvalitatiivu, jeb pohren uz kvalitaati, galvenais, ka ahrenjenno alternaatiivs un personiski silinja izgudrots salipinaajums?

Un par veesturiskajaam epohaam arii sapuulies skaidri deklareet atbildi.

 (vprochem, ja silinsh saakumaa biidiija jautaajumu par 465kHz un 10,5 MHz, tad tie ir antiikie 60tie gadi, uztvershanas progress kopsh tiem laikiem silinja sirsninju aciimredzot nesaista)

----------


## zzz

> Zzz Siliņš taisās būvēt, ņemot visu to labāko no radiotehnikas vēstures 
> Katrā laikmetā ir bijušas labas idejas un iespējams ka patiesībā jāapvieno idejas no pagātnes ar nākotnes idejām....
> (SDR vispārīgai uztveršanai un klasiskais superhet, vai tiešās past. rezonanses uztv. vājiem signāliem )


 Bljadj. 

Karoch, silinsh veelaas buuveet to labaako, samaisot kopaa zirga pajuugu ar zapinju un buumeri i3.

Vieniigais siikums ka, eee, shaada te perversa hibridizeeshana nav nemaz diezko iespeejama un nepilda nekaadus lietderiigus meerkjus.

----------


## zzz

Jautaajums par raadiouztveereeju epohaam ir jautaajums par silinja vislabaakaa raadinja struktuursheemu un principiem. 

To silinsh sev ir izleemis, jeb veel taisaas domaat un kasiit nabu, svaarstoties starp variantiem? (kaa jau mineets, ~465/10,5 ir antiikais, 60tie gadi)

----------


## zzz

> klasiskais superhet, vai tiešās past. rezonanses uztv. vājiem signāliem )


 Nu un kaa tu taisies shos te divus apvienot?  Tie ir divi dazhaadi raadinji, kuri savstarpeeji  nehibridizeejas.

silinja plaani ir taisiit 50 dazhaadus raadinjus peec visiem iespeejamiem principiem un kraut kaudzee?

Taa nav "visa labaakaa apvienoshana". Taa ir fantazeeshana un pirkstu plaatiishana.

----------


## Waldis

_ Un vispaar jau nu iekabina walda miiljotajai psrs un expsrs pamatiigi_

Tu, jaunekli, tiešām laikam kautkādu draņķi pīpē?! Ja jau Tev sāk rēgoties neesošas lietas - mēs te parunājām i par šo, i to, bet kur valdis kaut ar vienu vārdu pieminēja PSRS vai ex PSRS? Es viņu tiešām mīlu, bet, atšķirībā no Tevis, nepiesaucu katra vārda galā.

_Pasaulee bez krievinju raadiomiiljotaajiem ir arii - kas to buutu domaajis -  imperiaalistiskie angliski runaajoshie raadiomiileetaaji._

Ja tu viņus, vienus un otrus, sauc par _mīlētājiem_, tad tak esi lielāks krievu fans par mani! Visā Pasaulē tak laikam lieto vārdu ''amatieris''? Un angļu mēli pārvalda gan vieni, gan otri. Jo kā gan viņi citādi varētu savā starpā saprasties? Kaut gan ir dzirdēti daudzi jeņķi, itāļi un pat japāņi, kuri tīri labi runā krieviski.  :: 

_bet dalja arii konstruee un buuvee_

Būvē, būvē! No visa spēka! http://www.qsl.net/pa2ohh/97rx.htm Un nīderlandes puiks runā par ''kaut kādu'' Poļakova jaucēju! Poļakovs laikam bija krievs?  :: 
_
465kHz un 10,5 MHz, tad tie ir antiikie 60tie gadi, uztvershanas progress kopsh tiem laikiem_

Frekvences pārveidošana uz augšu arī visas problēmas neatrisina. Un, cik var noprast, Ingus runā par HAM transiveru, bet Tavas pieminētās 465kHz un 10,7 MHz tajos nekad nav īsti lietotas. 60.ajos gados importa ļaudis parasti lietoja otrai SF 455kHz, sovjeti 500kHz, bet pirmā parasti bija mainīga. Re - http://hamradio.online.ru/ftp3/G2DAF_MK3.djvu neslikta, nekrievu, 60to gadu amatieru rādžiņa piemērs. Patreizējo rūpniecisko transiveru 45/55/70/... starpfrekvences drīzāk ir marketings, jo ļauj vienkāršiem līdzekļiem aplaimot pircēju ar _general coverage receiver_, kas tiek pasniegts kā ''baiKā fīča'' - http://www.notpurfect.com/main/ts140.html viens no viņiem. Normālu *tieši HAM* uztvērēju vēl šodien būvē ar *vienu* frekvences pārveidošanu un SF *5* MHZ, *8,8* MHz vai *9* MHz. Nu, ja nerunā par tiešo pārveidošanu vai SDR. Varbūt mēģini uzminēt - kāpēc?  ::

----------


## zzz

Iesmieshu par waldi ljoti issi

1. saturies nabaga waldinj tagad tiks sagrauti tavi beeniibas sveetaakie ticeejumi. Zini salavecvis neeksistee, slava kaapeeses nemaz nav cilveeks un krievija nav zilonju dzimtene. ,Ak jaa, pat Poljakova jauceeju arii nemaz nav izgudrojis nekaads Poljakovs.  :: 

2. tu waldinj forumaa esi zaljsh gurkjis un aciimredzot nepaziisti silinju pietiekami. silinsh ir entuziastiska jaunietis, kas veelas uztvert VISU, no liidzstraavas liidz gamma stariem. taapeec nepiedaavaa silinjam puskoka  leekshanas un plaanaa galdinja urbshanas  risinaajumus kas uztver tikai radiomiileetaaju nieciigos diapazonu, silinsh grib gjeneraali koveraagu obligaati.

Paareejo veelaak  ::

----------


## Waldis

, _slava kaapeeses nemaz nav cilveeks_  ...utt

A ja visu to pašu, tikai kaut puslīdz latviski?

_puskoka  leekshanas un plaanaa galdinja urbshanas  risinaajumus kas uztver tikai radiomiileetaaju nieciigos diapazonu,_

Tev plānais koks un pusgaldiņš, bet miljoniem HAMu ar tiem diapazoniem pietiek! Katram savs, acīmredzot. Jo gribums ''ja fenderēt, tad miljonu, ja drāzt tad vismaz karalieni'' no Tevis pa visām spraugām gāžas laukā. Jaunekli, centies būt bik vienkāršāks!  Kautgan, manuprāt, Tev ir liels taisnība - drīz SW varēs amatieriem *atdot atpakaļ* no vien gala līdz otram, jo viņi tāpat vairs nevienam nahren naV vajadzīgi!  ::

----------


## JDat

Ko Jūs te ņematies? Nu ir Waldis radiomīlētājs (saitē ir visas diagnozes). Nu un tad. Valodiņu nezin? Diagnoze uzstādīta.

Zzz kā inteliģents tēls, varētu arī nespārdīt vecos perdeļus. No tā labāk nepaliks nevienam.

----------


## next

> radiomīlētājs (saitē ir visas diagnozes).


 Liidz galam veel neizlasiiju bet savu vietu atradu, paldies!

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Zzz man tev būs vēlāk gari un plaši jāstāsta, lai parādītu vienas, vai vairāku uztvērēja shēmu lietderību konkrētajos frekveņču diapazonos.... no mob. tel. To nevar....
Zzz kapēc bez Siliņa topikiem šis forums ( radioamatierisms ) ir kā izmiris. .. maz kas ko raksta....?  :: 
Par varikapiem: lai gan tiem ir trūkumi, bet jautājums tev, kapēc tos bāž parametriskajos past?

----------


## zzz

1. silinj tev netika prasiits gari un plashi apspriest uztveereeju struktuursheemas. Tev tika jautaats vai tu vispaar esi izveeleejies kaada buus tava visu to labaako no radiotehnikas apvienojoshaa projekta struktuursheema.

Ja neesi izveeleejies un nevari to pateikt - tad silinjam nekaada buuveeshana un konstrueeshana tuvaakos laikos nedraud jo vinsh veel nav izdariijis pat pirmo soli.

Kaa izzskataas silinjam ir Strateegjiskaa Paartikas Programma, uzbuuveet raadinju, kas apvienos visu to labaako iz radiotehnikas veestures, bet nav absoliiti nekaa konkreeta shiis programmas izpildiishanaa.


2. aijaijai parametriskie pastiprinaataaji. Naak praataa diskusija kur silinsh buuveeja parametrisko muuzhiigo dzineeju un arii nerubiija galiigi neko par to. Nu tad kaa, silinsh plaano savaa visu laiku labaakajaa iisviljnju radiouztveereeja konstrukcijaa baazt iekshaa parametrisko pastiprinaataaju? Neiesaku.  ::  Tachu protams nevaru ierobezhot silinja alternatiivistiski orgjinaalos domas lidojumus pa kruumiem un celmiem.  To slilinsh izveelas pats.

3. Uz pirmo jautaajumu sapuulies atbildeet gan.

----------


## Waldis

_Nu ir Waldis radiomīlētājs_

Vai tas ir netikums?...un ja ar to pat dažreiz kādu garozu var nopelnīt... ::

----------


## JDat

Nē, tas ir tikums.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

zzz sāksim ar garajiem viļņiem: ( 10...600kHz )
Tā kā Siliņš nolēmis būvēt daudz maz portatīvu garo viļņu uztvērēju, iespējami šādi varianti, un katram ir savi plusi un mīnusi; bet pamatā divas blokshēmas; kas kopā dotu "ideālo uztvērēju"
1) blokshēma: tiešās pastiprināšanas uztvērējs ar rezonanses pastiprinātājiem, ar reģeneracijas iespēju, un ar AM / produktu detektoru izejā....
( apvienoti tiešās past; reģenetīvo uztv, tiešās pārveidošanas uztv. labās īpašības )
2) blokshēma: superheterodīna uztvērējs ar vienkāršo pārveidošanu, un starpfrekvence ir augstāka par uztveramo frekvenci...
Atkarībā no apstākļiem un frekveņču diapazona, darbina vienu, vai otru blokshēmu....
1) blokshēmu kompaktu izveidot pagrūti, bet otro var tīri kompaktu izveidot.

----------


## Isegrim

Parasti vispirms tiek skaidrībā ar specifikācijām - jutību, selektivitāti, heterodīna stabilitāti, SF joslas platumu, trokšņu līmeni etc. Un tikai tad lūko, kāds tehnisks risinājums šīs specifikācjas nodrošina.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Parasti grāmatās raksta, ka tiešās pastiprināšanas uztv. strādā  neefektīvi, bet uz garajiem viļņiem viņi strādā tīri efektīvi, jo  kontūru labums ir samērojams ar uztveramo diapazonu.... tiešās past.  uztvērējam nav heterodīna un jaucēja radītie trokšņi....
Lūk piemēri, kā no superheterodīna un reģenetīvā nonāk pie tiešās past. radio blokshēmas:
http://users.tpg.com.au/users/ldbutler/VLFLFRx.pdf
Līdz  ko sākam likt ieejas presselektorus, būtībā jau sākam atgriesties pie  tiešās pastiprināšanas uztv. būtības.... ( lai novērstu traucējumus )
http://users.tpg.com.au/users/ldbutler/VLF_Regen_Rx.pdf
( reģenetīvā uztv. shēma ar presselektoriem )
http://www.vlf.it/fritz/pocketrx.html
( piemērs par portatīvo superhet garo viļņu uztvērēju )
http://www.radioblvd.com/LW%20RCVRS.html
( interesanti uztvērēji un paskaidrojums par labu tiešās past-reģenetīvajiem uztv. )

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Parasti vispirms tiek skaidrībā ar specifikācijām - jutību, selektivitāti, heterodīna stabilitāti, SF joslas platumu, trokšņu līmeni etc. Un tikai tad lūko, kāds tehnisks risinājums šīs specifikācjas nodrošina.


 Garajos viļņos vajag maināmu caurlaides joslu: 5...9kHz priekš AM; 50...200Hz priekš CW; priekš SSB; DSB attiecīgi kādi 3...6kHz
jutība - regulējama, atkarībā no signāla līmeņa

----------


## Isegrim

Preselektors neko nepresē!

----------


## zzz

Kaa jau bija gaidaams herju komplets no silinja. 

regjeneratiivo fignju pozitiivaa iipashiiba bija ka taa ljauj izspiest maksimaalo pastiprinaajumu no viena aktiivaa elementa. Tas bija svariigi simts gadus atpakaj kad katra radiolampele bija suudiigs un daargs ar rokaam izgatavots maakslasdarbs, muusdienaas tas vairs nav  buutiski nehrena. Visas paareejaas iipashiibas regjeneratoriem ir negatiivaas.
Radiomiileetaaji ar regjeneratoriem muusdienaas  paniekojas tiiri pontu peec tjipa vo jopt uztveeruuu uz viena tranzistora groziidams piecus pjurnjikus vienlaiciigi lai notureetu to fignju rezhiimaa.


Cits humors - silinj silinj ieskrienoties ar to savu  regjenereeshanos garo vilnju diapazonaa tas ir pie visai zemaam frekvenceem tu vienlaiciigi dabuusi nekontroleejamu caurlaides joslas sashaurinaashanos.

Voobsche hujeta silinj tavi plani. Kaa jau bija sagaidaams.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Kaa jau bija gaidaams herju komplets no silinja. 
> 
> regjeneratiivo fignju pozitiivaa iipashiiba bija ka taa ljauj izspiest maksimaalo pastiprinaajumu no viena aktiivaa elementa. Tas bija svariigi simts gadus atpakaj kad katra radiolampele bija suudiigs un daargs ar rokaam izgatavots maakslasdarbs, muusdienaas tas vairs nav  buutiski nehrena. Visas paareejaas iipashiibas regjeneratoriem ir negatiivaas.
> Radiomiileetaaji ar regjeneratoriem muusdienaas  paniekojas tiiri pontu peec tjipa vo jopt uztveeruuu uz viena tranzistora groziidams piecus pjurnjikus vienlaiciigi lai notureetu to fignju rezhiimaa.
> 
> 
> Cits humors - silinj silinj ieskrienoties ar to savu  regjenereeshanos garo vilnju diapazonaa tas ir pie visai zemaam frekvenceem tu vienlaiciigi dabuusi nekontroleejamu caurlaides joslas sashaurinaashanos.
> 
> Voobsche hujeta silinj tavi plani. Kaa jau bija sagaidaams.


 Pareizi saki zzz, jo zemāka frekvence , jo neefektīvāk strādā reģenetīvais uztv. ( var iegūt pārlieku šauru joslu ), tādēļ, ja Siliņš gribēs klausīties 10-15kHz frekvencē ar 5kHz platu joslu; SSB; DSB; tad te visticamāk derēs superhet. versija. ( piemēram bioakustiskajos eksperimentos )
Tādēļ jau Siliņš izmantos vai nu superhet; vai tiešās past. uztvērēju; atkarībā, ko vēlēsies klausīties un kādas būs prasības rādioviļņiem....

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

zzz; nevajag nonievāt reģenerāciju; paskat tā pastiprināšanas principus:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Regenerative_circuit
Lieta tāda, ka reģenetīvais; un arī rezonanses STFP signālu "pastiprina" rezonanses kontūrā uz rezonanses labuma rēķina; daļu ar tranzistoru; lampu....
zzz kur tavuprāt vairāk trokšņi rodas: rezonanses kontūros; vai tranzistoros? noteikti atbildēsi, ka tranzistoros....
Tātad kopumā doma ir tāda - mazāk tranzistoru - mazāk trokšņu un nelinearitātes.... 
( salīdzinot platjoslas aperiodisko past. ar adekvātu rezonanses pastiprinātāju )

----------


## zzz

Da tu ko saki a regjeneratoru peekshnji esi atmetis?

Voobschem silinj tava muldeeshana ir ir no taas pashas seerijas kaa bija aprakstiits Neziniitii Saules pilseetaa. Turienes izgudrotaaji centaas apvienot gramofonu ar putekljsuuceeju un shausmiigi ar to lepojaas.

----------


## zzz

slilinj bljatj a saac ka tu izgudrotaaj savu ahreniteljnij izgudroshanas darbu ar tabulinju kaadi ir dabiskie trokshna liimenji daznedazhaadajos diapazonos ko plaano uztvert.

citaadi tu mums te kliisti apkaart  kaa akls un traks viduslaiku alkjiimikjis, kas ir cieshi paarliecinaats ka ja visu sajauks vienaa podaa tad buus kruta.

----------


## zzz

> rezonanses kontūrā uz rezonanses labuma rēķina


 Nu tur jau tas knifinsh kaapeec silinja plaaninji  regjenereeties pa garajiem vilnjiem ir dubultiigaa hernja. Uzpumpejot kontuura labumu shis dabuun ieciigu joslu un nekur no taa izbeegt nevar pasha principa deelj.
Plus tur ir veel papildus nianses kas silinjam iemetiis sprunguljus ritenos un kjigjeljus logos.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> slilinj bljatj a saac ka tu izgudrotaaj savu ahreniteljnij izgudroshanas darbu ar tabulinju kaadi ir dabiskie trokshna liimenji daznedazhaadajos diapazonos ko plaano uztvert.
> 
> citaadi tu mums te kliisti apkaart  kaa akls un traks viduslaiku alkjiimikjis, kas ir cieshi paarliecinaats ka ja visu sajauks vienaa podaa tad buus kruta.


 vispārīgi:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Noise_%28electronics%29
gan ka pats ar esi lasijis te un citviet netā....
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atmospheric_noise
dabas trokšņi ( atmosfera )

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

zzz nevajag iespringt, katrai rādiouztvērēju blokshēmai ir savs  optimālais frekveņču diapazons, kur var dabūt laukā labus rezultātus; tā  kā vien liec visu "vienā katlā" un būs labi  :: 
Vel par rādiotroksni:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Noise_%28radio%29
Jāsaka, ka tas ir mainīgs un vasarā vajagot garos viļņus klausīties rīta pusē, kad nav aktīvi negaisi... 
zzz  jautājums tāds, kapēc tu saki, ka nevajagot būvēt starpfrekvences  pastiprinātāju, vai superheterodīnu, izmantojot parametriskos  pastiprinātājus?
Ja viņi ir tik izslavēti un lieto rādioastrnomijā, kapēc nepamēģināt ( īsviļņu, uiv uztvērējam )
arī tiem ir savs optimālais frekveņču diapazons un tie pielīdzināmi reģenetīvam uztv.
trūkumi: ( mēdz ierosināties; asinhronā gaita )
te piemēri - eksperimenti:
http://www.qrp.gr/technology/diodes_...ification.html

----------


## JDat

Nedaudz beztēmai, jo nerubīju fišku. Portatīvam uztvērējam vajag... portatīvu antenu...

----------


## Didzis

Ingus, laiki ir mainījušies un modernu tranzistoru trokšņu līmebis ir par kārtu zemāks, kā fona no apkārējiem priekšmetiemun zemes.Es mierīgi, ar labu priekšpastiprinātāju, varu redzēt kā trokšņo ķieģeļu siena vai blakus augoša egle. Garajos viļņos ir tik augsts fona trokšņu līmenis, ka pat vecie krievu tranzistori būs gana labi. Vot, ja ar radioastranomiju gribās ņemties, tad tā cita lieta, bet kad antena atrodas tuvu zemei, tad normāla uztvērēja trokšņi noteikti būs zemāki par apkārtējiem trokšņiem.

----------


## habitbraker

> zzz nevajag iespringt, katrai rādiouztvērēju blokshēmai ir savs  optimālais frekveņču diapazons, kur var dabūt laukā labus rezultātus; tā  kā vien liec visu "vienā katlā" un būs labi 
> Vel par rādiotroksni:
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Noise_(radio)
> Jāsaka, ka tas ir mainīgs un vasarā vajagot garos viļņus klausīties rīta pusē, kad nav aktīvi negaisi... 
> zzz  jautājums tāds, kapēc tu saki, ka nevajagot būvēt starpfrekvences  pastiprinātāju, vai superheterodīnu, izmantojot parametriskos  pastiprinātājus?
> Ja viņi ir tik izslavēti un lieto rādioastrnomijā, kapēc nepamēģināt ( īsviļņu, uiv uztvērējam )
> arī tiem ir savs optimālais frekveņču diapazons un tie pielīdzināmi reģenetīvam uztv.
> trūkumi: ( mēdz ierosināties; asinhronā gaita )
> te piemēri - eksperimenti:
> http://www.qrp.gr/technology/diodes_...ification.html


 Kaada Tev uztveerejam jutiiba ir nepiecieshama (vienalga kaadaas vieniibaas)? Kaada Tev buus antena?
Cik Tavi parametriskie pastiprinaataaji ir labaaki par muusdieniigiem risinajumiem? Nu ar konkreetiem cipariem, piemeeram, pashtroksnju koeficientu
Un kur tad vinji ir izslaveeti radioastronomijaa? Vai ir kaads muusdieniigs piemeers?

----------


## habitbraker

> Ingus, laiki ir mainījušies un modernu tranzistoru trokšņu līmebis ir par kārtu zemāks, kā fona no apkārējiem priekšmetiemun zemes.Es mierīgi, ar labu priekšpastiprinātāju, varu redzēt kā trokšņo ķieģeļu siena vai blakus augoša egle. Garajos viļņos ir tik augsts fona trokšņu līmenis, ka pat vecie krievu tranzistori būs gana labi. Vot, ja ar radioastranomiju gribās ņemties, tad tā cita lieta, bet kad antena atrodas tuvu zemei, tad normāla uztvērēja trokšņi noteikti būs zemāki par apkārtējiem trokšņiem.


 Ja antena ir normaala (atbilstosha uztveramajam vilnja garumam) tad taa ir. Te, piemeeram, https://www.itu.int/dms_pubrec/itu-r...9-I!!PDF-E.pdf Figure 2 redzami antenas trosknji pie zemaam f, saliidzinot ar standarta termaalajiem troksnjiem (290K). Pie 10K Fa = 160 dB! Tur buutu pat speciaali jaapacenshas, lai uztveereeja troksnji domineetu un kaut ko ietekmeetu. 

Bet no otras puses - pie tik lieliem vilnja garumiem antena noteikti nebuus rezonansee, attieciigi tiks atstarots gan signaals, gan troksnis. Rezultaataa uztveereja ieejaa buus daudz mazaaks troksnju liimenis, un uztveereeja pashtroksnji tomeer vairaak ietekmees SNR. Bet tieshaam buutu jaasaprot, kaads tas troksnu liimenis ir, lai saprastu cik liela jutiiba nepiecieshama uztveereejam. Tad jau tik pat labi Silinjsh var konstrueet kriogeeno LNA, tikai taapeec, ka kaut kur radioastronomijaa (un pavisam citaa f. diapazonaa) taadi uzlabojot jutiibu.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Runājot par antenām: garajos viļņos varētu izmantot elektrostatisko antenu ( 1m teleskopiskā ) / magnētisko ferīta antenu; magnētisko cilpas antenu; retāk izmantos garā vada antenu; vai pazemes cilpas antenu....
īsviļņos var izmantot cilpas antenas - pilns izmērs; vai īsās antenas ( 1m ); noskaņtas rezonansē...
spec. gadijumos izmantos "rādiofrekvences dīcenes"; lai pieslēgtos kāda augsta zibensnovadītāja zemēšanas vadam...

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Uztvērēja jūtība, grūti nosaukt konkrētu ciparu; bet tas ir mainīgs  lielums... ja ētera un industriālie trokšņi ir zemi, tad var  palielināt... un otrādi...
Parametriskajiem past. pamatā dominē  siltumtroksnis, kas ir atkarīgs no apkārtējās vides temperatūras....  tajā nav tādu trokšņu, ko ģenerē pusvadītāji un rezistori...
( kontūru omiskā pretestība ir niecīga )
vairāk googlē: varactor parametric amplifier
No dažiem rakstiem: parametriskajam noise figure ap 3dB un LNA ( tranzistoru ) ap 1dB

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Ingus, laiki ir mainījušies un modernu tranzistoru trokšņu līmebis ir par kārtu zemāks, kā fona no apkārējiem priekšmetiemun zemes.Es mierīgi, ar labu priekšpastiprinātāju, varu redzēt kā trokšņo ķieģeļu siena vai blakus augoša egle. Garajos viļņos ir tik augsts fona trokšņu līmenis, ka pat vecie krievu tranzistori būs gana labi. Vot, ja ar radioastranomiju gribās ņemties, tad tā cita lieta, bet kad antena atrodas tuvu zemei, tad normāla uztvērēja trokšņi noteikti būs zemāki par apkārtējiem trokšņiem.


 Didzi, kādus maztrokšņojošus traņus vari ieteikt?
Es jau ar tiem krievu traņiem eksperimentēju - vecie ģenerē balto troksni.... ( KT315 un GT322 )

----------


## zzz

Taa silinj tev patieshaam ir tikai runaashana par antenaam.

Abet zini projekteejot cilveeki ne tikdaudz plaapaa, kaa reekina un pamato savas izveeles ar ciipariem.

Sapuuleesies un saeekjinaasi savus gribuliishus uz jutiibu un trokshnju koeficientu saviem dazhnedazhaadajiem raadinjiem dazhaadajos diapazonos? Pie kam veelams njemot veeraa reaalo pasauli sev apkart,
 nevis no paluureeshanas griestos.

Bez tam nu jau tev izgudrotaajam ir iebakstiijushi ar netiikamiem jautaajumiem vairaaki citi cilveeki, pie kam ljoti pieklaajiigi, ne taa kaa ljaunais zz.  ::

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Taa silinj tev patieshaam ir tikai runaashana par antenaam.
> 
> Abet zini projekteejot cilveeki ne tikdaudz plaapaa, kaa reekina un pamato savas izveeles ar ciipariem.
> 
> Sapuuleesies un saeekjinaasi savus gribuliishus uz jutiibu un trokshnju koeficientu saviem dazhnedazhaadajiem raadinjiem dazhaadajos diapazonos? Pie kam veelams njemot veeraa reaalo pasauli sev apkart,
>  nevis no paluureeshanas griestos.
> 
> Bez tam nu jau tev izgudrotaajam ir iebakstiijushi ar netiikamiem jautaajumiem vairaaki citi cilveeki, pie kam ljoti pieklaajiigi, ne taa kaa ljaunais zz.


 http://www.progettomem.it/doc/MEM_Noise.pdf
te smukas līknes , kā mainās trokšņu līmenis, atkarībā no frekvences....
Ja sapratu pareizi, tad eiropā troksnis pie 100kHz ir ap 10...100mikrovolti uz metru / 1khz platā joslā.... ja kļūdos tad palabo  ::

----------


## zzz

silinj tu demonstree vaartiishanos no viena graavja otraa.

Ta silins pa trulo kopiipeisto visu peec kaartas vai atstaasta kaut ko no abeces (visbiezhaak pat nemaz ne par teemu) un neshkjiet vis ka vinjam pasham tas liidz praatinjam ir aizgaajis.
Tad atkal silinsh dzejo pats savas parunaashanas,  par kuraam ir skaidrs ka shiis hernjas silinsh ir samurgojis pats, tachu kaada kjiegjelja uzkrishnas rezultaataa shis nonaacis pie savaam dumiibaam shis neatziistas.

silinj tu negribi pamegjinaat pie viduscelja pietureeties?
Nu kaut kaa shitaa apmeeram

es silinsh izveeleejos taadus un taadus parametrus taapeec ka pamatojums apreekjins
shaadu parametru sasniegsanu nodroshina sekojoshs risinaajums. To pieraada pamatojums apreekjins.

Visa tava liidzishneejaa inzhenieraprojekteetaaja darbiiba ir bijusi apmeeram kaa blondiinei kas piedevaam ir apdzeerusies liidz bezjeegai.

----------


## habitbraker

> Uztvērēja jūtība, grūti nosaukt konkrētu ciparu; bet tas ir mainīgs  lielums... ja ētera un industriālie trokšņi ir zemi, tad var  palielināt... un otrādi...
> Parametriskajiem past. pamatā dominē  siltumtroksnis, kas ir atkarīgs no apkārtējās vides temperatūras....  tajā nav tādu trokšņu, ko ģenerē pusvadītāji un rezistori...
> ( kontūru omiskā pretestība ir niecīga )
> vairāk googlē: varactor parametric amplifier
> No dažiem rakstiem: parametriskajam noise figure ap 3dB un LNA ( tranzistoru ) ap 1dB


 
Ar ko tad tavu parametrisko pastiprinaataaju troksnis ir labaaks par "pusvadiitaaju troksni"? Pastiprinaataaja pashtroksniem ir konkreeta definiicija un nav svariigi kaadas ir to komponentes. Troksnis ir troksnis. Fakts ir taads, ka tas tavs nosauktais NF muusdienu standartiem ir galiigi suudiigs. Un 1 dB arii ir videejs cipars. Shodien pavisam viegli var nopirkt tranjus un MMIC, ar kuriem istabas temp. var ieguut NF< 0.3..0.4 dB (runaju par gatavu pastiprinaataaju, nevis pliku trani/chipu). 

Vai ir kaut viens cipars, vai piemeers, kas pamato vinju paaraakumu. Runaaju par muusdienaam, nevis par 50 gadu vecu pagaatni  :: 

Taas tavas antenas prieksh uztvershanas droshi vien der, bet teikt ka vinjas pie Tavaam frekvenceem darbojas rezonansee, gan nav pareizi. Pareekjini tachu kaads ir vilnja garums. LC kontuurs un rezoneejosha antena nav viens un tas pats.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Par antenām: magnētiskās var iedzīt rezonansē un magnētisko antenu labums Q palielina to efektīvo izmēru....

----------


## Waldis

Ingu, tak nopērc SSā ''Degenu'' https://www.google.lv/search?q=degen...FSrxcgodPKYHTQ 
pa 50 naudiņām. Ja pareizā secībā saspaida vajadzīgās podziņas, viņu var atvērt no nulles līdz 30MHz. Ieliec jaunas baterijas, aizej uz mežu, paklausies, un pēc tam godīgi atbildi SEV uz pāris jautājumiem - a. vai mani tas apmierina? b. vai es varu/protu/ceru iemācīties uzbūvēt labāk? c. vai tas būs lētāk?  , bet vai ta tiešām Tev nekā jēdzīgāka naV ko pa vakariem darīt?!

----------


## Didzis

Pilnīgi jāpiekrīt Waldis, nu neuztaisīsi neko mazāku un lētāku. Jā, gan jau var pats savērt specializētu uztvērēju ar augsta labuma kontūriem, bet fizikas likumus neapiesi un,  uz zemām frekvencēm, kontūru gabarīti būs lieli. Nekas pārnēsājams tad īsti nesanāks. Otrs variants izmantot moderno SDR tehnoloģiju. Ar 12bitu analogu ciparu pārveidotāju bez problēmām var panākt milzīgu dinamisko diapazonu. Visādā ziņā, tas sen pārsniegs Tavas vajadzības. Es Tava vietā visu enerģiju liktu antenās. Vot gatavas antenas gan ir problēnas nopirkt.  Kautkā neesmu redzējis nekur pārdošanā supergaro viļu antenas. Galu galā, tikai un vienīgi antena dod pastiprinājumu radiotehnikā. Uztaisi labu antenu kura dod riktīga līmeņa signālu un mebūs Tev jālauza galva par paštrokšņiem un tranzistoru novecošanu.

----------


## zzz

Heh vecais marazmaatikjis waldis atkal. Un ko shis dara?   Kritizee silinju pie kam ne par teemu.

Atgaadinu vecajam marazmaatikjim waldim veelreiz - slinsh mums ir entuziastiskais jaunietis kas veelaas uztvert visu elektromagneetisko viljnju spektru no liidzstraavas liidz gamma stariem pie kam ar pashkonstrueetiem veidojumiem. Par to vecajam marazmaatikjim waldim pamata uzkasiities silinjam nav jo tas ir silinja hobijs.

Par ko slinsh gan ir pelniijis un sanjem pa ragiem, ir ka vinsh ir daudz par tupu lai kaut ko jeedziigi konstrueetu.

Pielec tev vecais maramaatikji waldi beidzot silinja buutiiba?

----------


## zzz

> Par antenām: magnētiskās var iedzīt rezonansē un magnētisko antenu labums Q palielina to efektīvo izmēru....


 Nu re tipiski. silinsh centiigi atstaastiija mazu gabalinju no aabeciites.
Bet kur naakamais soliitis silinj?
Tjipa: No taa izriet sekojoshsh apreekjins blabla, kas ljauj mums paredzeet aptuveni sekojoshu gaidaamo signaala spriegumu uztveereeja ieejaa skaitliitis.

Jeb tev shkjiet ka konstrueeshana sastaav tikai no dailjas pamuldeeshnas un matemaatiku tur lietot ni ni nedriikst un nav vajadziigs?

----------


## Waldis

_Pielec tev vecais maramaatikji waldi beidzot silinja buutiiba?_ 

Man _beidzot_ līdz brošai piegriezās, ka visādi normāls cilvēks nevar rimties radīt iemeslus tādiem kā Tev par viņu ieņirgt. Un par to manu vecuma plānprātu arī Tev beigās būs taisnība. Jo nekādi nespēju saprast vienu, acīmredzot, šais laikos pierastu lietu - kāpēc *it kā* normālā elektronikas forumā, kur tomēr tusē *it kā* cilvēki ar *it kā* +/- kopīgām interesēm, ir jāizpildas kā iekš *urla.ru*? Mani nelauž kādu ideju, ja tā šķiet duma, par tādu arī nosaukt, sajaukt ar mēsliem un izbarot cūkām. Protams, šo darbību pamatojot! Bet nekad nenāk prātā pāriet uz personībām, un nogānīt nelabiem vārdiem idejas autoru, ja vien tas naV vismaz staļins vai hitlers. ::

----------


## zzz

> un pēc tam godīgi atbildi SEV uz pāris jautājumiem - a. vai mani tas apmierina? b. vai es varu/protu/ceru iemācīties uzbūvēt labāk? c. vai tas būs lētāk?


 Varu pateikt vecajam marazmaatikjim waldim silinja atbildes priekshaa.

a. dabiski ka neapmierina jo silinsh veelaas konstrueet pats
b. silinsh var ( taa vinsh pats uzskata), silinsh prot ( apmeeram kaa balodis latvieshu tautas pasakaa) un silinjam nehrena nekas jaamaacaas nav ja shis jau tagad ir kruts konstrueetaajs
c. punkts ir nesvariigs jo gatavais piedaavaatais suudinsh silinjam neizpilda a punktu

----------


## Waldis

_c. punkts ir nesvariigs jo gatavais piedaavaatais suudinsh silinjam neizpilda a punktu_ 

Manuprāt, kamēr netiek pildīts b punkts, tikmēr ir jālūkā tomēr ar a trūkumu samierināties, jeb to ar c kaukā samērīt. ::

----------


## Waldis

_piedaavaatais suudinsh_ 

A vispār _sūdiņš_ nemaz TIK sūdīgs naV, kā pavirši aci uzmetot liekas. Ieskaties vērīgāk, jams no tiem, kurus tirga būdā par piecām naudiņām andelē, tomēr bik atšķiras. Gadījās viņu salīdzināt ar Kenwood'u, kurš maksā dārgi un aizņem pusgaldu. Tam, protams, pogu bija pulka vairāk un lampiņas krāsainākas, bet ar vienu un to pašu antenu abi arī +/- vienu un to pašu dzirdēja.

----------


## zzz

Veltiigi tu vecais marazmaatikji waldi sev izteelo par spriidiiti ar sirsninju kaa dimanta olinja bez neviena melnuminja. Tu esi vienkarshi liekulis.

izlasi ka pats savu piemeeram peedeejo uzbraucienu tjipa silinj tev neher nav nekaa labaaka ko pa vakariem dariit?

Tas ir uzbrauciens silinja nepietiekami kvalitatiivajaam konstrueeshanas idejaam jeb tomeer pasham silinjam?

----------


## zzz

> _c. punkts ir nesvariigs jo gatavais piedaavaatais suudinsh silinjam neizpilda a punktu_ 
> 
> Manuprāt, kamēr netiek pildīts b punkts, tikmēr ir jālūkā tomēr ar a trūkumu samierināties, jeb to ar c kaukā samērīt.


 A nepareizi. Tas ir tavupraat. silinjpraat vinjam ar b punktu viss ir vislabaakajaa kaartiibaa un svariigaakasi silinjam adin fig ir a punktus.

ja visi buus taadi ljaljaa potrebljaagji pateereetaaju sabiedriibas locekljii kaa waldis kas tikvien jeedz kaa aiziet uz bodi nopirkt aparatu un nospiest podzinjas tad no kurienes galu gala tie aparaati celisiess?
Kaadam vinji jaakonstruee arii. Vot i silinsh kjeraas pie shii suuraa darba tik vien ka pagaidaam diezi ko labi nesanaak.

----------


## Waldis

_Tas ir uzbrauciens silinja nepietiekami kvalitatiivajaam konstrueeshanas idejaam jeb tomeer pasham silinjam_

Tas bija mēģinājums enerģiju, kuras pietiktu tvaikoņa katlam, iedabūt daudzmaz reālā gultnē. Bez apsaukāšanās.
_
sev izteelo par spriidiiti ar sirsninju kaa dimanta olinja bez neviena melnuminja._

Nea! Ja kāds saka, ka viņam naV nevienas uts, tad tam parasti ir vismaz divas! Vienkārši atceros, kā pats kādreiz sāku, un kas vistrakāk sāp.

 Tu esi vienkarshi liekulis.

Nez vai. Liekulis, manuprāt ir tāds kukainis, kurš acu priekšā stāsta - ''cik tu cmuks un gudrs'', bet nedzirdot smieklos lokās kā nužņika tārps. A man vienkārši augstprātība nepatīk. Vot Tu, par provi, kādā Everestā esi uzrāpies, ka vari citus par muļķiem saukāt? Zobiem un nagiem izgrauzies caur RTU un hudo - bedno iemācījies iešūt PIC'u?

----------


## Waldis

_no kurienes galu gala tie aparaati celisiess? Kaadam vinji jaakonstruee arii._

A kur tos _sakonstruētos_ grūdīs, ja nebūs neviena, kuram _patīk_ _podziņas spaidīt_?

----------


## zzz

Nju nju kaadaa vizienaa tu silinja energjiju gribeeji veerst? Degena podzinju spaidiishanas virzienaa? A silins negrib lai tu vinju kaut kur veerstu un vismazaak uz gatavo podzinju spaidiishanu. silinsh pats ir pilngadiigs vecis ar uusaam un grib savu energjiju veerst uz izgudroshanu atklaashanu un konstrueeshanu. Tikai nejeedz to visu.

Abet liekulis dotajaa gadiijumaa ir waldis kursh kritizee citus ka shie redziet darot personiskus uzbraucienus tachu pats arii to piekopj. Dubutaa ute tev waldi.

----------


## zzz

> _no kurienes galu gala tie aparaati celisiess? Kaadam vinji jaakonstruee arii._
> 
> A kur tos _sakonstruētos_ grūdīs, ja nebūs neviena, kuram _patīk_ _podziņas spaidīt_?


 silinsh konstruieree prieksh sevis. Kaa arii lai nesavtiigi papildinaatu cilveeces zinaashanu puuru. Razhoshana un tirgoshana pa kjiinieshu modei uz silinju neattiecas. Taapeec silinjam nav probleemas kur gruust. Gruudiis sev protams.

----------


## Waldis

_waldis kursh kritizee citus ka shie redziet darot personiskus uzbraucienus tachu pats arii to piekopj._ 

Tas bija Tev privāti, cik nu spēju no sevis izspiest!  :: 

_Tikai nejeedz._
Ja kāds kaut ko _nejēdz_, tad laikam ir vērts paskatīties, kā citi to dara. Nu kaut vai _Degena podziņas paspaidot_.

----------


## zzz

Kas bija privaati? walda uzbrauciens silinjam. ka shim neesot nekaa jeedziigaaka ko dariit? Nezkaadeelj izskatiijaas publiski.

Un podzinju paspaidiishana silinju pie konstrueeshnas meerkja diezko neved jo iipashi taaddelj ka visaadus shabloniskos risinaajumus ar ko tas degens piebaazts silinsh nicina. Dajosh regjeneratorus un parametriskos pastiprinaataajus vo!

----------


## acdcpcb

Es neesmu uzstvereju fans man cits kas interse elektronika.
Tikai skanas pastiprinataji.
Es apskatijos bangood.com ka var iegadaties AM radio diy kitu.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Ingu, tak nopērc SSā ''Degenu'' https://www.google.lv/search?q=degen...FSrxcgodPKYHTQ 
> pa 50 naudiņām. Ja pareizā secībā saspaida vajadzīgās podziņas, viņu var atvērt no nulles līdz 30MHz. Ieliec jaunas baterijas, aizej uz mežu, paklausies, un pēc tam godīgi atbildi SEV uz pāris jautājumiem - a. vai mani tas apmierina? b. vai es varu/protu/ceru iemācīties uzbūvēt labāk? c. vai tas būs lētāk?  , bet vai ta tiešām Tev nekā jēdzīgāka naV ko pa vakariem darīt?!


 Ar to Dagenu bija tā, pirms vairāk kā 10 gadiem gribēju tādu nopirkt, maksāja kādus 50 vai 150Ls, īsti neaceros, aizgāju uz bodi, pakonsultējos.... un biju vīlies, jo viņam standarta versijā nebija HAM diapazoni utt. bet man gribējās nepārtraukto diapazonu, no garajiem viļņiem līdz īsviļņiem.... tā nu paliku pie saviem reģenetīvajiem utv.  ::

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Supergaro viļņu antenas Didzi ir nieks, neta lapā "below 22 kHz" pilns ar padomiem, tā pat esmu taisījis viņas... parasti tā ir izolēta stieņa antena, kas savienota ar lauktranzistora aizvaru, aizvara pretestība kādi 5,1M priekš VLF, bet priekš ELF 100Megomi līdz dažiem Gom. tālāk jau lauktranzistora D; vai S ķēdes slēdz pie barošanas... un uztvērēja ieejas...

----------


## zzz

> Ar to Dagenu bija tā, pirms vairāk kā 10 gadiem gribēju tādu nopirkt, maksāja kādus 50 vai 150Ls, īsti neaceros, aizgāju uz bodi, pakonsultējos.... un biju vīlies, jo viņam standarta versijā nebija HAM diapazoni utt.


 Buusi kaut kaadu beernu variantu centies nopirkt.  :: 

Bet kas bijis pirms 10 gadiem sen izbijis. waldis tev piedaavaa pashlaik degenu nopirkt un paarstaat fignjoi stradatj.

Kaa uz taadu priekshlikumu skaties, ko?

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Redzi zzz, ja es nopirkšu degenu, vai kādu citu rūpniecisku aparātu, tad es būšu gājis tās pašas takas, ko staigā visi un ieguvis tādus pašus rezultātus kā visi citi... tomēr radioamatierisms neaprobežojas ar rūpnieciski ražotiem aparātiem... un ir labaratorijas, kur inžinieri istrādā jaunas shēmas, variācijas utt., lai laistu apgrozībā.... 
Siliņš dažas reizes ir nobaudījis, ko nozīmē "tīrs" ēters un uztvērējs bez šņākoņas... kad rādiostacijas skan līdzīgi, kā uz FM rādio, praktiski bez šņākoņas..., līdz ar to man ir atskaites punkts, uz ko tiekties savos eksperimentos....
neesmu baigais teorētiķis - rēķinātājs, bet patīk eksperimentēt.... un esmu gatavs izmēģināt n-tās shēmas, lai gūtu labus rezultātus... protams teorija bišķiņ jāzin, citādi jau nekas nesanāks.... mazliet dīvaini, vai ne zzz, bet tāds nu man ir hobijs  ::

----------


## zzz

Tas tev silinj jaaboree waldim.  ::   waldim bija tie plaani griezt tavas energjijas citos virzienos , a es tevi aizstaaveeju.  ::  Palasies forsho diskusiju peedeejos komentos. 

Probleema ir ne jau ar to ka silinsh konstruiereejas. probleema ir, ka silinsh uzskata, ka zinaat neko nevajag, gan jau viss saeksperimentiereesies uz dullo kaa 18. gadsimtaa.

----------


## Didzis

Mana pieredze rāda, ka vislabākos rezultātus var dabūt ar labu antenu. Kad uztvērēja ieejā spēcīgs signāls, tad visādi pastrokšņijau ir praktiski pie kājas. Uz supergarajiem viļņiem neesmu ņēmies, bet sen sen Luksemburgas radio gan tiku ķēris. Bija gan magnētiskās antenas, gan pilna garuma pusviļņa dipols. Skaidrs, ka tais laikos nekādi superradiouztvērēji nebija. Ņēmos ar lampinieku Festivālu un Viktorijas platēm. Ar riktīgu antenu rezultāts bija visai neslikts. Protams, FM kvalitāti dabūt nevarēja, bet skanēja labi. Tagad uz FM brīvi klausos Somijas un Zviedrijas radio. Atkal pateicoties labām antenām. Ingus, man pat neinteresē lasīt "below 22 kHz" lapā, jo mana radiotehniskā izglītība saka, ka metru garš stienis, uz tik zemām frekvencēm, nav antena. Man pilnīgi pofig lo tur tie amatieri ņemas, profesionāļi, zemūdeņu sakariem, izmanto daudzu kilometru garas antenas un megavatu jaudas. Es tavā vietā visu savu enerģiju liktu antenas konstruēšanā. Jā tā būs sarežģīta. Nepateikšu, vai labāk rāmja antenu izmantor, bet varbūt magnētisko. Nu nav tas mans lauciņs, bet metrīgs stienis tas ir izsmiekls :: . Radiotehnikas likumus neviens vēl nav atcēlis!
Ja par inustriālajiem trokšņiem,  tad nopietni vīri, kautkur tālā, klusā "meža būdiņā" uzliek antenas, signālu padod SDR uztvērējā un tālāk jau caur internetu klausās. Tāda nu ir modernākā tendence radioamatieriem. Atkal protams nopietnas antenas un vēl datorštelles, bet tad būs rezultāts. Vēl  ir variants izvēlēties dzīvesvietu, kur maz trokšņu gaisā. Es izvēlējos otro variantu.

----------


## Isegrim

> Nepateikšu, vai labāk rāmja antenu izmantor, bet varbūt magnētisko


 Didzi, rāmja antena taču *ir* magnētiskā!

----------


## Isegrim

Man ir bijuši pāris militāristu uztvērēji ar 'zemūdeņu' diapazonu. Bet kamēr bija, tā arī neradās iekāriens pēc zemūdeņu sakaru uztveršanas un attiecīgas antenas būvēšanas. Ko tur dzirdēt? Īpaši, ja 'atklātā tekstā' telefona režīmā nekā nebūs. To jau tikai muļķa žurnālisti spēj - pasakas stāstīt par noklausītām krievu zemūdeņu sarunām no Zviedrijas līčiem.

----------


## habitbraker

> Par antenām: magnētiskās var iedzīt rezonansē un magnētisko antenu labums Q palielina to efektīvo izmēru....


 Tavaam antenaam pie taadiem vilnja garumiem reaktiivaa pretestiiba ir milziiga un aktiivaa prakstiski 0. No turienes tas lielais Q. To cik labi jebkura antena uztver (staro), paraada taas impedances aktiivaa dalja, kas tavaam antenaam ir tik maza, ka pat dazhas oma daljas vada aktiiva pretestiiba dominee un, attieciigi efektivitaate tiecas uz nulli. Ja Tu nomeeri savai "rezoneejoshajai" antenai aktiivu pretestiibu, taa taada ir tikai deelj zudumiem tavaa antenas sisteemaa.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Rodas retorisks jautājums: pilna izmēra antena ar vāju saiti ar uztvērēja ieejas konturu, vai magnetiskā antena ar "ciešu saiti" ar ieejas kontūru ( antena ir konturs )... pie kautkādiem nosacijumiem rezultātiem jābūt vienādiem....
Par VLF antenām: kāds radioamatieris izmantoja ceļa atdalošās barjeras... abos virzienos kādas 8..16km, ja nemaldos... krustojumā, kur pārrāvums, pieslēdzās.... savkārt man doma izmantot kādu garu atslēgtu elektrolīniju, pieslēgšos ar radiofrekveņču "dīcenēm"

----------


## zzz

> Rodas retorisks jautājums: pilna izmēra antena ar vāju saiti ar uztvērēja ieejas konturu, vai magnetiskā antena ar "ciešu saiti" ar ieejas kontūru ( antena ir konturs )... pie kautkādiem nosacijumiem rezultātiem jābūt vienādiem....


 silinj, nu tu tak neesi senais griekjis, kur zinaatniskos jautaajumus risinaaja, kursh dailjaak pamuldees.

Pie baltajiem cilveekiem - reekjina.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Zzz protams ka rēķina... uz kādiem 150khz viļņa garums ap 2000m gan ka uz kāda ezera vai meža stigas 2 km drāti novilgt varēs, kā daži darijuši....
Bet uz VLF būs krietni pagrūtāk.... tur jau kādi 10...30km vajagot ( cilpas antenai ), pusviļņa būšot īsāka...
Pieminētās elektrostatiskās antenas 1m pīcka, strādā savādāk par rezonanses antenām - tā darbojas kā kondensators un elektromagnētiskā viļņa elektriskā lauka komponente inducē spriegumu...

----------


## zzz

> Zzz protams ka rēķina... uz kādiem 150khz viļņa garums ap 2000m gan ka uz kāda ezera vai meža stigas 2 km drāti novilgt varēs, kā daži darijuši....
> Bet uz VLF būs krietni pagrūtāk.... tur jau kādi 10...30km vajagot ( cilpas antenai ), pusviļņa būšot īsāka...
> Pieminētās elektrostatiskās antenas 1m pīcka, strādā savādāk par rezonanses antenām - tā darbojas kā kondensators un elektromagnētiskā viļņa elektriskā lauka komponente inducē spriegumu...


 silinj, tu maldies, tie tev nav apreekjini. Taa tev joprojaam ir dailjmuldeeshana.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Zzz ja visu vajadzētu rēķināt, tad nekur tālu netiksim... vajag būvēt un eksperimentēt... rezultāti būs...
Kamer zzz rēķina, Siliņš jau sen ir uztvēris ar PC tos zemūdeņu militāros signālus un "Alfa" radionavigāciju 10...13kHz frekvencēs ar 1m pīcku
18,1KHz bija spēcīgākais raiditājs.... tas zzz bija man jau 10 gadus atpakaļ.... un nav problēmu atkārtot!

----------


## zzz

silinj nu tu tak esi reaals aamurs.  ::  

ar suudinjiem, kas uztveraas uz metra piickas nav ko lepoties.

Un pats tachu murmuleeji

>Rodas retorisks jautājums: pilna izmēra antena ar vāju saiti ar  uztvērēja ieejas konturu, vai magnetiskā antena ar "ciešu saiti" ar  ieejas kontūru ( antena ir konturs )... pie kautkādiem nosacijumiem  rezultātiem jābūt vienādiem....

Tas nav jautaajums, par ko buutu silinjveidiiga retorika(pljurksteeshana)  jaataisa vai jaaeksperimentee kaa akmens laikmetaa.
To apreekjina.

----------


## zzz

Un vispaar silinsh formaali laikam tachu skaitaas inzhenieris ar to savu aviizhpapiira diplomu no RTU. 

Kaa, jopcik, var eksisteet inzhenieris ar shitaadu tupumu un naidinju pret matemaatiku?

1. man zheel silinja darbavietu, kur shis inzheniereejas. Kur tiek klaat silinji, tur sabruuk maksimas.

2. profesorchiku, kas izdeva silinjam diplomu, kompetence buutu stingri jaapaarbauda. Izskataas ka shie jaatriec pensijaa. Lai TAADU inzhenieru kaa silinsh vairaak nebuutu.

----------


## Waldis

_neesmu baigais teorētiķis - rēķinātājs, bet patīk eksperimentēt.... un esmu gatavs izmēģināt n-tās shēmas, lai gūtu labus rezultātus... protams teorija bišķiņ jāzin, citādi jau nekas nesanāks.... mazliet dīvaini, vai ne zzz, bet tāds nu man ir hobijs_

Ingu, kautkas man saka, ka, ja *vēl šodien* grib radiouztvērēju būvē ienest ko jaunu un nebijušu, tad ar _bišķiņ_ nez vai pietiek. man, vecam muļķim, bet Tavā izpildījumā šis ''amatierisms'' drīzāk atgādina mazohismu. Ar pornogrāfijas elementiem.
_
aizgāju uz bodi, pakonsultējos.... un biju vīlies, jo viņam standarta versijā nebija HAM diapazoni utt. bet man gribējās nepārtraukto diapazonu, no garajiem viļņiem līdz īsviļņiem...._

Tu biji maizes bodē? Otrkārt - tas ''pārdevējs'' nav īsti zinājis, ko andelē. Te ir tā daikta manuālis - http://www.radioscanner.ru/files/degen/file947/ Varbūt palasi pirms miedziņa vakarā? Tur stāv rakstīts _''диапазон АМ 100 - 29999 кГц, шаг настройки 1 кГц''_ Un pastāstīts, kā dabūt vaļā arī zem 100kHz.
  Un pirmkārt, Degen1103 iekš LV bodēm laikam nekad naV andelēts, jams tak nav alus bleķa bundulī. ::  Man savulaik atveda no Pēterpils, pa kādām 50 naudiņām. Tagad skatos - SS'ā viņš bieži ir nopērkams.

----------


## Didzis

Isegrim, paldies par labojumu. Protams rāmja antena ir magnētiskā, tikai bez serdes. Radioaparātos jau izmanto magnētisko, kura uztīta uz ferrīta stieņa un kautkā to biju domājis. Ingus, vecu un pamestu elektrolīniju atras būs prakstiski nereāli. Metāla zagļi jau sen visus alumīnija vadus nofenderējuši  ::  Ja gribi reāla izmēra antenu uztaisīt, tad, kā jau es teicu, meža būdiņa un ap kādu meža nogabalu apvilkta gara drāts. Tālāk uztvērējs, kuru var klausīties caur internetu. Jēga tādam projektam, ja to uztaisa ar publisku pieeju caur internetu. Čakars baigais, vajag tai būdiņā elektrību, pa zemi vadu vilkt nevar, meža zvēri pārrauss. Jāceļ kautkur kokos, bet labāk stabos, vējā koki lūzt, atkal pārrauss. Tad vēl mednieki vadu ieraudzīs un notīs, lai pa aliņu nodotu krāsanajos metāllūžņos. Vārdu sakot, "dejas ar bubenu", bet projekts varētu būt interesants. Ingus, Tev enerģijas daudz un sabīdi kautko tādu, nevis skraidi ar metru garu pīcku un āksties ar suprgaro viļņu uztveršanu. Paskat kā Imants uzlika amatieru SDR uztvērēju Irbenē un kāda tam popularitāte radioamatieru vidū. Ar garo viļņu SDR internetā Tu būsi pasaules mēroga džeks. Antenas ir klupšanas akmens 99% amatieru. Nu nav tās antenu lietas dotas parastam radioamatierim. Amatieris cenšas saķert garos viļņus ar metrīgu drātsgalu  ::  
Tas, ka kautkāda metru gara pītcka ir nopietna antena uz garajiem viļņiem, nu to man neiestāstīsi. Tā tāda bērnu ākstīšanās smilšukastē un varbūt var kalpot kā indikatots, ķipa ir vai nav signāls.

----------


## zzz

> kautkas man saka, ka, ja *vēl šodien* grib radiouztvērēju būvē ienest ko jaunu un nebijušu, tad ar _bišķiņ_ nez vai pietiek. Piedod man, vecam muļķim, bet Tavā izpildījumā šis ''amatierisms'' drīzāk atgādina mazohismu. Ar pornogrāfijas elementiem.


 Aijaijai , waldis atkal lamaa silinju. Ak nee, ne silinju pashu, bet silinja tupaas izpildiishanaas. Nevareetu  gan teikt, ka tur buutu iipashiiga starpiiba.

Veel viens siikums, waldi, nu nebaaz savos garadarbos tos divstaaviigos smailijus. Tas izskataas it kaa tu buutu kaut kaada caca vai maloljetka.

----------


## Waldis

Ja tādu* ļoti* garu antenu gribas, tad jau amatieri drātis pa kokiem nestaipa, bet tiecas pretim Saulei, kur siltāks. Ir ar pūķi vai hēlija jeb ūdeņraža pūsli cēluši gaisā.

----------


## Waldis

_Aijaijai , waldis atkal lamaa silinju._

Lamā?!

_Tas izskataas it kaa tu buutu kaut kaada caca vai maloljetka._ 

Vai, atvaino, lūdzu! Man arī dzīvajā vēl no jaunām dienām ir tāda slikta mode - ja vārdu pietrūkst, tad sāku ar rokām runāt...

----------


## zzz

> _Aijaijai , waldis atkal lamaa silinju._
> 
> Lamā?!


 Nu kaa nu kursh to veertee. Mazohists ar pornograafiju , protams, var buut arii uzslava. Iipashiigo cieniitaaju viduu.

----------


## Waldis

Es, hren sņim, _''lamāju''_, ja nu Tu tā vēlies, *darbību*, bet Tu gāni *cilvēku*. Ir starpība, vai naV?

----------


## zzz

> Es, hren sņim, _''lamāju''_, ja nu Tu tā vēlies, *darbību*, bet Tu gāni *cilvēku*. Ir starpība, vai naV?


 Nekaadas buutiskaas. Jo, ja cilveeks taadas darbiibas veic ilgstoshi un regulaari, tad kaadaa laikaa momentaa  jaaizdara secinaajums, ka tupaas darbiibas aciimredzot nesaraujami izriet no pasha veiceeja tupuma.

Veelreiz, tu, waldi, esi zaljsh gurkjis te forumaa un nezini slaveno veesturi, kas te ir bijusi.

silinsh piemeeram ir vairaakkaartiigi atziimeejies ar muuzhiigo dzineeju buuvnieciibu.

----------


## Didzis

Var protams garu antenu laist gaisā ar balonu, bet tas darbojas ļoti īsu brīdi. Tad vēl, noķert bezvēja dienu grūti un hēlijs arī maksa dārgi. Vārdu sakot, balons tas nav nopietni. Ja ko taisīt,tad stacionāru un nopietnu. Gan jau var kādu projektu uzrakstīt vai ar Latvijas mežiem sarunat, lai atbalsta jaunatnes apmācību radiolietās. Vajag tikai uzņemties iniciatīvu, bet, kā jau teicu, nopietnu antenu būvēšana 99% radioamtieriem nav pa spēkam. Maksimums izmet kādu drātsgabalu pa logu un tad ēterā apspriež, cik švaki antena strādā  :: 
Var jau te līdz bezgalībai mētāties ar savstarpējiem apvainojumiem, bet kāda tam jēga. Labāk kādu interesantu tehnisku domu ieteikt. Ja to nepaķers Siliņš, tad varbūt  cits izlasīs. Jā, es arī Ingusa ideju par jauna starpfrekvences pastiprinātāja būvi uzskatu par utopisku. Tapēc Ingusa enerģiju gribu novirzīt citā virzienā, kur ir perspektīvas attīstībā  un brīvs lauciņš darbībai. Gan jau ir citi virzieni, kur izpausties radiolietās, bet savstarpēja lamāšanās gan ne pie kā laba nenoved.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Zzz un Didzi, netā ir online VLF radio.... un 90% gan ka iet uz metrīgām pīckām... Siliņš jau prot uztvert radioviļņus zem 30Hz !!! Viļņa garums tāds ka antenu var aptīt apkārt zemeslodei, vai atsiet pret mēnesi...  ::  bet Siliņš lieto 1m pīcku ar 100megaomu ieejas pretestību uztv.

----------


## zzz

Heh, ar ko tu silinj te iisti gribi izlieliities? Ka tev visi baigi orgjinaalie sasniegumi ir metriigaa piicka?

Gjeenijs, jopt. Ej tach uz trim burtiem beidzot.

----------


## Waldis

_Var protams garu antenu laist gaisā ar balonu, bet tas darbojas ļoti īsu brīdi._

Nekas tak naV mūžīgs, ''MamonC'' http://www.uarl.com.ua/contest/oh8x/index.html arī esot jau gar zemi! Un ilgi ar nevajag - testu nostrādā, un tin kopā. Mūsu pašu YL (toreiz gan vēl UQ) esmot uz 160 metriem kautkā tā izpildījušies.
_
Ej tach uz trim burtiem beidzot._ 

Varbūt Tev ar to vajadzēja *sākt*? Tik daudz pūliņu būtu atkritis!  ::

----------


## zzz

Nesatraucies, waldinj, es arii tevi varu pasuutiit turpat kur silinju. Daudz jau abi neatshkjiraties.

----------


## Didzis

Pilns internets ar mūžīgajiem dzinējiem un brīvās enerģijas iekārtām, bet tas nenozīmē, ka visi to iekārtu autori nekļūdās. Tāpat ir ar tām metrīgajām pīckām uz 30Hz. Es jau te teicu, ka gandrīz visiem radioamatieriem ir problēmas ar antenu darbības izpratni. Ja ar īsu antenu varētu kautko nopietni uztvert, tad tādu pašu principu izmantotu uz augstākām frekvencēm. Kautkā nesanāk uz 1mmgaru antenu klausīties FM radio, bet radiotehnikas likumi ir vienādāki uz visām frekvencēm. Ingus, Tu gribi izgudrot ko jaunu, bet pats seko 90% VLF uztveršanas amatieriem, kuri vienkarši ir par slinkiem vai stulbiem, lai izmantotu normālas antenas. Nu jā, radioamatieris arī Āfrikā ir radioamatieris un antena tam nav vajadzīga. Diemžēl, tā tas ir visā pasaulē. Dumji profesionāļi būvē milzīgas antenas, bet "gudrie"amatieri redz var iztikt ar metru garu pīcku  ::  ::  ::

----------


## zzz

Nepabeigta razborochka no agraakas lappusiites




> , _slava kaapeeses nemaz nav cilveeks_  ...utt
> 
> A ja visu to pašu, tikai kaut puslīdz latviski?


 Ja anekdotes jaaskaidro pa vairaakiem laagiem, tad jaasecina ka waldinja alcheimers ir smagaaks, nekaa vareeja likties no saakuma.

Bet nu speciaali waldinja marasmam:

Chukcha atbrauc maajaas no Maskavas, staasta paareejiem:

-Chukcha bija Maskavaa, tagad visu zin! Izraadaas Kaarlis, Markss, Friidrihs un Engelss ir tikai divi cilveeki, nevis chetri! Bet Slava KPSS vispaar nemaz nav cilveeks!


(Chukchas vietaa var likt waldi, buus tas pats)

----------


## Waldis

Katram savs! Tu par čukčām aņukus no galvas mācies, man vairāk patīk par eskimosiem.
_
Nesatraucies, waldinj, es arii tevi varu pasuutiit turpat kur silinju._

Uzskati, ka esi to izdarījis.

----------


## zzz

Valjai. Staasti kaadu, kas tev shkjitusi veertiiga.

----------


## Waldis

_Pilns internets ar mūžīgajiem dzinējiem un brīvās enerģijas iekārtām,_

Tur ir slidens jautājums - a kas īsti ir _mūžība_? Vai tam motoram jāgriežas kopš Pasaules radīšanas, un līdz Pastardienas bazūnēm, jeb tikai ilgu laiku un par velti?  ::  Ja spēkā ir pirmais nosacījums, tad - NĒ, tādu uzbūvēt nevar - gultņi izbeigsies! Ja otrs, tad var mēģināt. Pazīstams akadēmiķis teica tā - ''visādi te ir nākuši un gājuši, un katrs ir sludinājis, ka viņš šeit palikšot _uz mūžīgiem laikiem!_ Ja sarēķina kopā, tad Latvijā ''mūžība'' ilgst vidēji 7 gadus''. Kas ir 7 gadi? ...vot *šitie* te nezko ir jau ilgi aizķērušies...

----------


## Waldis

_Valjai. Staasti kaadu, kas tev shkjitusi veertiiga._ 

Jaa?! Un pēc tam Tu mani sāksi apsaukāt arī par _kremļa trolli, rusofīli_ un vēl nezkā? Man ar Tavīem līdzšinējiem epitetiem pietiek.

----------


## zzz

> Tur ir slidens jautājums - a kas īsti ir _mūžība_?


 Nee waldinj, tur nav taada slidenaa jautaajuma. Muuzhiigo dzineeju buuveetaaji, dabiski, sev atstaaj iekavinjas, ka gultniishu nodilshana neskaitaas. Galvenais princips ir ka shiem energjijai jaakriit no zila gaisa un oficiaalaa zinaatne shos vajaa un apspiezh.

Ja waldinsh uzliks sev uz jumta saules bateriju un 7 gadus suuks no shaas energjiju, tad shis nebuus nekaadu muuzhiigo dzineeju izgudrojis.  Jo saules baterija naak no sliktaas oficiaalaas zinaatnes.

>Ja otrs, tad var mēģināt.

A par shito siikaak, waldinj.

----------


## zzz

> _Valjai. Staasti kaadu, kas tev shkjitusi veertiiga._ 
> 
> Jaa?! Un pēc tam Tu mani sāksi apsaukāt arī par _kremļa trolli, rusofīli_ un vēl nezkā? Man ar Tavīem līdzšinējiem epitetiem pietiek.


 Atkariigs no tavas ankdotes par eskimosiem satura. Ja tu taa sanervozeejies jau pirms laika, tad laikam jau kaut kaads pamats tiem epitetiem ir.

Pie kam, ko tur tevi apsaukaat. Ka tu esi psrsfiilis, tu tach pats atzinies skaidraa tekstaa.

----------


## Waldis

Mīļš paldies par gaismasstaru tumsas valstībā! A to es tiešām nebiju iedziļinājies mūžīgo dzinēju teorijā.

----------


## Waldis

_Ka tu esi psrsfiilis, tu tach pats atzinies skaidraa tekstaa._ 

Atvaino, savā vecuma plānprātā laikam bik pārteicos! Tas, ka es to _''Сам Срал Сам Разбирайся''_ dikti mīlētu, laikam nebij gluži taisnība. Prosta - tad tādam vidusmēra cilvēkam dzīvot bija diezgan sūdīgi! Bet pat sapņos nerādījās, ka var būt arī TIK sūdīgi, kā patreiz. ::

----------


## zzz

> Mīļš paldies par gaismasstaru tumsas valstībā! A to es tiešām nebiju iedziļinājies mūžīgo dzinēju teorijā.


 Luudzu luudzu. Forumaa muuzhiigo dzineeju buuveetaaji ir bijushi vairaaki. zzz vinjus ciniski aplamaa veel daudz trakaak kaa silinja raadiokonstrueeshanas.

Bez tam tev ir plashas iespeejas sho jautaajumu apspriest ar silinju. Jo kaa jau teikts, shis patieshaam centiigi buuveeja vairaakus. Nestraadaaja nezkaadeelj.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Didzi, kas tavuprat skaitas adekvata HAM antena? labi, uz IV, UIV varam buvet pusvilna utt. antenas, jagenes utt. bet ko dariit ar 2000m garu vilnja garumu un garaaku... nestiepsi tak vadu liidz meenesim? vai ne?
Tagat modee software defined antenna, vai ne?  :: 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reconfigurable_antenna
Protams VLF; ELF un LF jomaa es eju jau citu iemiitas takas; bet uz 160m ( 1,8 MHz ) un 80M ( 3,5MHz gribas izmeeginaat regenetiivo - negatiivaas pretestiibas lauka antenu...

----------


## Waldis

_tev ir plashas iespeejas sho jautaajumu apspriest ar silinju._

Nu neredzu es tās_ iespējas_, ne platas, ne šauras,  jo mēdzu runāt tikai par to, ko +/- saprotu. Daudzmaz jēdzīgu rādžiņu es protu uzbūvēt, bet par mūžīgiem motoriem gan man nekādas sajēgas naV!

----------


## Waldis

_Didzi, kas tavuprat skaitas adekvata HAM antena? labi, uz IV, UIV varam buvet pusvilna utt. antenas, jagenes utt. bet ko dariit ar 2000m garu vilnja garumu un garaaku... nestiepsi tak vadu liidz meenesim? vai ne?_

Es gan neesmu Didzis... Bet HAMiem ir arī 136 kHz diapazons, un kautko jau viņi tur būvē - http://www.strobbe.eu/on7yd/136ant/

----------


## zzz

> _tev ir plashas iespeejas sho jautaajumu apspriest ar silinju._
> 
> Nu neredzu es tās_ iespējas_, ne platas, ne šauras,  jo mēdzu runāt tikai par to, ko +/- saprotu. Daudzmaz jēdzīgu rādžiņu es protu uzbūvēt, bet par mūžīgiem motoriem gan man nekādas sajēgas naV!


 Nu redz, tu par sajeegaam runaa. A silinsh uzskata, ka nekaadas sajeegas nevajag, vajag tik buuveet uz dullo (raadinjus vai muuzhiigos dzineejus), gan jau  uraa peec tam buushot.

----------


## Waldis

_Nu redz, tu par sajeegaam runaa. A silinsh uzskata, ka nekaadas sajeegas nevajag,_ 

Nu, patiesībā jau viss ir +/- tā, kā Tu saki. Tikai viens smalkums - ja *spēka* un* laika* pietiek, var mēģināt cilvēkam kautko stāstīt un rādīt. Ja naV, tad nekā... Bet no tā, ka viņu nosauc nesmukos vārdos, šis parasti gudrāks nepaliek, bet Tu savu _karmu_(tas tāds modīgs jaunvārds :: ) esi samaitājis. ::

----------


## Waldis

>Ja otrs, tad var mēģināt. _A par shito siikaak, waldinj._ 

Tu pats jautāji, un pats atbildēji - _Saules panelis uz jumta._ Es tak teicu _''ja ilgi un par velti''_! Septiņus gadus šis gan jau novilks, ja pa reizei noslaucīs, bet ''par velti'' - naV jau jāpērk, var nopizģīt! :: 
...starp citu... A kur Tu ar to jocīgo krievu modi esi aplaidies? Tie tak, ja cilvēks saka, ka viņu sauc par Pjotru, tad viņu apsauks par Peķu, bet ja viņš teiks, ka ir Ivans, tad par Vaņu pārkristīs. Man tak avatarā ir uzrakstīts Waldis, un es Tevi nesaucu par zzīziņu?!

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Nu redz, tu par sajeegaam runaa. A silinsh uzskata, ka nekaadas sajeegas nevajag, vajag tik buuveet uz dullo (raadinjus vai muuzhiigos dzineejus), gan jau  uraa peec tam buushot.


 zzz tu mums taads "gudrs", bet kapeec tu nedalies ar pieredzi iz dziives?
piem: Es ZZZ radioamatieris uzbuuveeju / iegaadaajos / uzinstaleeju taadu un taadu radiouztveereeju; piesleedzu taadu un taadu antenu un man bija taadi un taadi rezultaati... 
Silinj, es tev dodu padomu, dari taa un taa... utt. bet varbuut saliidzinaasim rezultaatus un varbuut tev ( Silinj ) uztvereejs straadaa labaak / sliktaak... taalaak riikojies taa...un taaa
( konkreeti noveerojumi / secinaajumi / priekshlikumi )

----------


## zzz

Taapeec, silinj, ka man ir pohreen uz to eetera klausiishanos.  :: 

 Tikpat labi  tu vari skalji breekt, kaapeec es nedalos ar pieredzi kaktusu audzeeshanaa? Atbilde: taapeec, ka es kaktusus neaudzeeju, dazhi uz palodzes staav, nu i pietiek.

TV SDR plurkji datoraa ielikt maaku, shaadi taadi citi aparaati arii pazhobelee meetaajas (R399, kaut kaads prastais amerikaanju skaneriits, plus veel citas drazinjas, nemaz nerunaajot par to, kas citlaik izdaliits koleegjiem). A seedeet un klausiities tur baigi un taisiit no taa fanaatisko hobiju - ne-in-te-re-see.

Vismaz ne pashlaik. Kad nodziivoshos liidz Walda gadiem, varbuut interesees. Pashlaik pofik.  ::

----------


## zzz

Ak nu, ja silinsh patieshaam grib kaadu staastinju, tad labi. 

senlaikos kad Lv veel bija peidzheri, zzz dabuuja apdauziitu bravo peidzheri, izdiiraaja no taa uztveereeja plati, piesleedza datoram ar programmeli nokachaatu no neta un ierakstiija kaadu diennakti to peidzheru zinjojumu. Viens otrs prikols jau tur bija, bet visaa visumaa zzz shii shpijoneeshana taalaaku entuziasmu neizraisiija. Taapeec vinsh to neturpinaaja. 

Piedzheru zinjojumos bija taads, kur viena persona vaicaaja otrai, vai shii ir izlasiijusi graamatinju "Ne vējš, ne karogs." Tas bija prikoliigi, jo zzz nemaz nezinaaja ka taada graamatinja ir bijusi izdota. Lidz ar to zzz no eetera kaut ko deriigu uzzinaaja.  ::

----------


## zzz

Cita hrenotenj, ko zzz nav dariijis bet varbuut eventuaali kaut kad, kad nebuus slinkums, vareetu buut drusku ieintereseets dariit, buutu radiozondu mediishana. (ne taas kuras laizh radiomiileetaaji, bet taas kuras laizh meteorologi)

----------


## Ints

Tu neesi drunk-lizard?

----------


## zzz

> Tu neesi drunk-lizard?


 Neaa, neesmu vis. Tachu lizardu cienu. Vinsh arii ir liidziigs rupeklis pret pokemoniem kaa es.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Waldi, lai kaut ko buvetu, sajēgu vajagot gan, bet nevajag pārlieku iespringt teorijās.... vajag paeksperimentēt.... paldies par 136kHz antenu linku... biju ko līdzīgu senāk skatijies... un agrāk mēģināju ko sadzirdēt uz 136kHz, tur divi spēcīgi raidītāji... kas var traucēt vāju signālu uztveršanu....
Parasti izmantoju magnētiskās antenas....
Biedr ZZZ, ja tev maz interesē rādioamatierisms, kāpēc tu "aprej" Siliņu? un visus šos gadus? Piemēram forumā ir dažādas tēmas un sadaļas, kur citi diskutē, ja es varu kā līdzēt, tad komentēju adekvāti, bet ja man šajā jomā nav zināšanu, vai pieredzes, tad es vai nu klusēju, vai uzdodu kādu jautājumu ( ja tēma ir saistoša )
Ja kādā jomā man ir pieredze / zināšanas, tad varu padalīties..., nevis citus "apceļot"... tikai tāpēc, ka viņi ir savādāki...
Biedr ZZZ, ko tu gūsti, "aprejot" Siliņu, vai kādu citu foruma biedru?

----------


## zzz

siliiinj, tev ir shvaki ar uztveri.  :: 

Kad silinsh staigaa pa mezhu ar savu raadinju un tur kaut ko uztver un pat ieliek savus ierakstus sheitan, zzz ir pie kaajas, silinsh par to apriets netiek.

silinsh dabuu pa aadu tad, kad samuldas tehniskas, inzhenieriskas vai zinaatniskas stulbiibas. To vinsh ir dariijis daudz un plashi, taapeec vinjam varbuut shkjiet ka vinju apbizho vienmeer.  ::

----------


## Didzis

Ingus, Nav jau tā, ka es atdzīstu tikai SDR uztvērēj, lai gan tas dod fantastiskas iespējas.Tai pat laikā Tevis pieminētas paneļantenas ir sū** un vēlreiz sū**. Tās tagad modē nākušas dēļ rūpnieciski viegli izgatavojamas konstrukcijas un lētuma, bet pastiprinājums, salīdzinājumā ar parabolu, tām ir ļoti slikts. Vārdu sakot, nebūt viss jaunais nav labs. Ja runa par 2000m tad ceturtdaļvilnis ir tikai 500m un tas jau ir uztaisāms antenas garums. Tad vēl klasika ir antenas saīsināšanas spoles, bet tad protams krīt antenas efektivitāte. Es nekādā gadījumā negribu teikt, ka esmu spečuks garo viļņu antenās, jo ar tādām frekvencēm nekad neesmu ņēmies. Lai gan tā nevar teikt. Piecdesmit gadu vecumā uzbūvēju savu pirmo detektorradiouztvērēju(kādreiz jau jāsāk  :: ) un protams uzvilku garu antenu, lai ķertu Kaļiņingradas garo viļņu 1200kW raidītaju. Kās simts metru laidums sanāca un  kārtīgs zemējums ar 4 omu pretestību. Neko, kamēr krievi neizslēdza savu raidītāju, skanēja baigi skaļi. Tagad tikai poļus pašvaki var dzirdēt. Visi kratās prom no garajiem viļņiem, tapēc es neredzu nekādu jēgu ar šādu frekvenču uztveršanu nodarboties.  Vēl vairāk pist** ar "negatiivaas pretestiibas lauka antenu" (interesanti kas tas ir) un reģeneratīvo uztvērēju. Nē, nu kā vēstures liecinieku jau to var taisīt, bet ne jau nopietnam darbam. es tak ar detektornieku uztaisīju tiri hohmas dēļ un tagad stāstu, ka jau pirms simts gadiem bija "brivās enerģijas" uztvērēji, jo barošanas ta nav.

----------


## acdcpcb

Man jautajums par dzirsteluzstverej shemu 
atradu google cik efektiva shema 
 ta uzsver tiesi zibeni

----------


## acdcpcb

> Ingus, Nav jau tā, ka es atdzīstu tikai SDR uztvērēj, lai gan tas dod fantastiskas iespējas.Tai pat laikā Tevis pieminētas paneļantenas ir sū** un vēlreiz sū**. Tās tagad modē nākušas dēļ rūpnieciski viegli izgatavojamas konstrukcijas un lētuma, bet pastiprinājums, salīdzinājumā ar parabolu, tām ir ļoti slikts. Vārdu sakot, nebūt viss jaunais nav labs. Ja runa par 2000m tad ceturtdaļvilnis ir tikai 500m un tas jau ir uztaisāms antenas garums. Tad vēl klasika ir antenas saīsināšanas spoles, bet tad protams krīt antenas efektivitāte. Es nekādā gadījumā negribu teikt, ka esmu spečuks garo viļņu antenās, jo ar tādām frekvencēm nekad neesmu ņēmies. Lai gan tā nevar teikt. Piecdesmit gadu vecumā uzbūvēju savu pirmo detektorradiouztvērēju(kādreiz jau jāsāk ) un protams uzvilku garu antenu, lai ķertu Kaļiņingradas garo viļņu 1200kW raidītaju. Kās simts metru laidums sanāca un  kārtīgs zemējums ar 4 omu pretestību. Neko, kamēr krievi neizslēdza savu raidītāju, skanēja baigi skaļi. Tagad tikai poļus pašvaki var dzirdēt. Visi kratās prom no garajiem viļņiem, tapēc es neredzu nekādu jēgu ar šādu frekvenču uztveršanu nodarboties.  Vēl vairāk pist** ar "negatiivaas pretestiibas lauka antenu" (interesanti kas tas ir) un reģeneratīvo uztvērēju. Nē, nu kā vēstures liecinieku jau to var taisīt, bet ne jau nopietnam darbam. es tak ar detektornieku uztaisīju tiri hohmas dēļ un tagad stāstu, ka jau pirms simts gadiem bija "brivās enerģijas" uztvērēji, jo barošanas ta nav.


 Vai tad skali var dzirdet caur kristala austinu vai tur ir pievienots pastiprinatajs. Tagd varetu kautko uzstvert. 
  interesanti shema darbotos no zemejuma

----------


## Didzis

Mans detektorradio ir klasiku klasika. Milzīga spole, paralēli maiņkondensators, germānija diode un augstomīgas pagājušā gadsimta trīsdesmito gadu VEF austiņas. Neko, vēl poļus dienā var dzirdēt. Vakarā protams vairāk staciju paradās. Mērķis to izgatavojot bija tikai viens, parādīt, ka tas darbojas.

----------


## zzz

> lai kaut ko buvetu, sajēgu vajagot gan, bet nevajag pārlieku iespringt teorijās.... vajag paeksperimentēt....


 "inzhenieris" silinsh ar RTU diplomu  pie Maksimas buuveeshanas:

A, fig tur iespringt teorijaas. Paeksperimenteesim. Ko, sabruka?  Vot, nerazha. Nekas, naakamreiz ieliksim drusku resnaaku dzelziiti sijaa, liela muizha.

----------


## Waldis

_Piecdesmit gadu vecumā uzbūvēju savu pirmo detektorradiouztvērēju(kādreiz jau jāsāk ) un protams uzvilku garu antenu,_

Kas ar tiem večiem šovasar darās? laikam ar Saules radiāciju kautkas naV kārtībā! Labi, es esmu dulls jau no dzimšanas, šņabi tikai priekš smaržas vajag, bet Didzis!! ...tāds prātīgs cilvēks tak izskatās?!
Cik Tev bija resna spole? ::  un kāda frekvence ir tam Kēnisbergas megavatam?

----------


## zzz

Tas nav shovasar, Waldi, Keenigsbergas megavats ir atsleegts un vairaak nav, un kas tur taads iipash, ja cilveeks laukos prieka peec uzvelk kaartiigu antenu detektoruztveereejam? Laukos to vismaz var izdariit, pilseetaa toties meedz buut probleemas.

----------


## JDat

Waldi. Beidz ostīt šņabi. Didzis uzbūvēja detektoruztvērēju sekojošu iemeslu dēļ:
1) Uztvērējs atrodas Didža personīgājā radiomuzjā.
2) Izglītības nolūkos, lai jaunatnei parādītu ka tas ir vienkārši. Paštaisīta spole. Padomju kondensators, padomju diode. Vecas austiņas. Banānu štepseļi
3) "Brīnumu lieta", strādā bez baterijām.
4) Uztaisīts ar glanci, retro stilā. Pareizais koka dēlītis. Misiņa detaļas (laikam). Izskatās riktīgs vintage.
5) Tāpēc ka resursi un zināšanas ļauj uztaisīt.
6) Iederas muzejā.
7) Ir nedaudz brīvs laiks.

Varēji arī paklusēt vecuma marzmā.

----------


## Isegrim

Es arī paguvu paklausīties šo Didža radio - Kēnigsbergas raidītāju dienas laikā. Super! Žēl, ka pašam lielpilsētas apstākļos nav jēgas ar antīku detektoruztvērēju paniekoties. Kurš vēl atceras elektroinstalācijas - "vītais pāris" uz porcelāna rullīšiem? Didža muzejs ar tādu var lepoties.

----------


## Isegrim

> A, fig tur iespringt teorijaas. Paeksperimenteesim. Ko, sabruka?  Vot, nerazha. Nekas, naakamreiz ieliksim drusku resnaaku dzelziiti sijaa, liela muizha


 Šī tiešām bija noziedzīga rīcība. Vainīgo subjektu diplomi izsludināmi par nederīgiem un paši "speciālisti" jebkādiem projektēšanas darbiem nepielaižami. Par laimi, inženiera Siliņa izdarības nav sabiedrībai bīstamas. Ja viņam pulka brīva laika - lai ņemas.

----------


## Waldis

_un kas tur taads iipash, ja cilveeks laukos prieka peec uzvelk kaartiigu antenu detektoruztveereejam?_ 
_
Varēji arī paklusēt vecuma marzmā._ 

Nu gan sakrita virsū!  A es tikvien, kā pajautāju, cik Didzis resnu spoli brūķē. Tīri pieredzes apmaiņai! Jo:

1. Nu, par muzeju to nekādi nevar saukt, bet ir man arī tāds maaaziņš radio stūrītis.
2. Arī gribējās mazbērniem parādīt, ka rādžiņu var vienkārši pats uzbūvēt, vajag tikai taisnas rokas.
3. Identiski. ''Oi, šapka gavarit!'' To visi visgrūtāk saprot.
4. Arī stipri līdzīgi, tikai getinaksa dēlītis. Za to paštaisīts detektors
5. Arī itkā atļauj.
6. Te ir garāks stāsts. ibook'ā http://www.ibook.lv/ netīšām uzklīdu plānai, nošmulētai 1948.g. grāmatiņai ''Lauku radioamatieris''.  Ar to arī kādreiz viss iesākās. nu un ienāca prātā - a kamdēļ pēdejais nevar būt tāds pats, kā pirmais? un varbūt ne pēdējais, tur pendeļaudions arī ir aprakstīts, uz trīs 2K2M lampiņām. Tas bija otrais. Un es vēl nākamās zaļās lapas ceru sagaidīt, varbūt pat sanāks...
7. Man, kā jau pensim - *naudas* naV, bet laika pietiek!  :: 
8. Antena gan man ir tikai striķītis pa logu laukā, tamdēļ tikai to var dzirdēt, kā Lielais Audiopirāts iekš ''Radio Nord'' ālējas.

tā kaukā, bet ļaudis lamājas...

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Šī tiešām bija noziedzīga rīcība. Vainīgo subjektu diplomi izsludināmi par nederīgiem un paši "speciālisti" jebkādiem projektēšanas darbiem nepielaižami. Par laimi, inženiera Siliņa izdarības nav sabiedrībai bīstamas. Ja viņam pulka brīva laika - lai ņemas.


 Klaunu bars!!! Priekš tam ir būvkonstrukciju un to mezglu izmēģinājuma poligoni... bet žēl ka Latvijā tādu nav, jo nevienam zinātne un būvniecība nerūp....
Izmēģinājuma poligonā uzceltu Maximas maketu ( karkasu ) un slogotu, dedzinātu utt. un skatīsies, vai šādas konstrukcijas der, vai neder... bet poligonu uzturēt, algot zinātniekus un būvniekus.... un mākslīgi sagrautu n-tās konstrukcijas, lai iegūtu reālus datus, ir dārgi... un laikietilpīgi.... un būtu bez upuriem...
Labi ka vel izmēģinājuma poligoni strādā autoindustrijā, kur notiek neskaitāmi crashtesti, lai ražotu drošākus auto....
Rādiotehnikā ir līdzīgi - sabūvē n-tās shēmas, tādejādi iegūst labākos rezultātus....
Biedri, ar sausiem aprēķiniem ir stipri maz, aprēķināto vajag eksperimentāli pārbaudīt; pārmērīt utt.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> _Piecdesmit gadu vecumā uzbūvēju savu pirmo detektorradiouztvērēju(kādreiz jau jāsāk ) un protams uzvilku garu antenu,_
> 
> Kas ar tiem večiem šovasar darās? laikam ar Saules radiāciju kautkas naV kārtībā! Labi, es esmu dulls jau no dzimšanas, šņabi tikai priekš smaržas vajag, bet Didzis!! ...tāds prātīgs cilvēks tak izskatās?!
> Cik Tev bija resna spole? un kāda frekvence ir tam Kēnisbergas megavatam?


 Waldi, ja interesē detektora uztvērējs, tad man viņš tvēra īsviļņu stacijas un spēcīgākā bija "ņemetskaja volna"
antana kādi 5...6m ( istabā pie griestiem pa diognāli un gar aizskaru stangu... ) labs zemējums pie radiatoriem...
spoles serde zīmuļa resnumā, ( kādi 10...25 vij. ) ar atzarojumiem...maiņkondensators...
Austiņas bija modernās ar 150 + 150 omu pretestību, slēdzu virknē ( 300 omi )
ar standarta 16 / 32 omu gāja, tikai caur skaņas trafiņu... 3:1 ; vai 4:1

----------


## zzz

> ar sausiem aprēķiniem ir stipri maz, aprēķināto vajag eksperimentāli pārbaudīt; pārmērīt utt.


 Uhu. Tikai humors ar silinju ir, ka vinsh nereekjina vispaar. 

Nu da ladna. silinsh, par laimi apkaarteejiem, nav celtnieks, vinsh, kaa shkjiet, bija energjeetikjis vai tamliidziigi. Ja Alojas pusee uzies gaisaa kaada katlumaaja vai transformatoru apakshstacija, tad ceelonis buus labi zinaams.

----------


## Didzis

Detektornieku es netaisiīju vecuma marazma iespaidā, bet bija viens projekts jauniešu nometnei, kur tika būvēti tādi radio. Es tiešām nekad nebiju ko tādu taisījis un vispār ar garo un vidēļo viļņu radio būvi ņēmies. Tikai Luksemburgas radio pusviļņ dipolu kādu piecpadsmit gadu vecumā gan uzvilku. Mans lauciņš ir ultraīsie viļņi. Kad vajadzēja detektorradio uztaisīt, tad vispirms ar selektīvo voltimetru nočekoju signāla līmeni gaisā, vai tas vispār mūsdienās iespējams. Rāčiņu es restaurēju no Ikšķiles tirgū nopirkta vraka. Maiņkondensators orģinalais no pirmskara VEF, stiprinājumi arī, bet spoli nācās pašam štukot, jo orģinālā bija sapuvusi. Spole tīta uz kādas 70mm papīra trubas no audumu baķa( tāds karkas bija pie rokas). Vienīgi detektors "moderns",kādus četrdesmit gadus veca  Д18 diode.  Jā Kenigsbergas raidītāju izslēdza pirms kāda gada,kopā ar citiem krievu raidītājiem. Šis diapazons pasaulē mirst, jo raidīšanas izmaksas fantastiski lielas un pilsētā, dēļ traucējumiem, klausīties vidējos un garos viļņus vairs nevar.

----------


## Jurkins

off (ja tā drīkst izteikties par šo tēmu):
Laikam katrā forumā vajag savu "tēmu". "Būtā" pašlaik rullē Raimonds1. Lasu un rēcu. Tāpat kā šo tēmu. Tīri izklaides nolūkos.

----------


## korkis

A pie augstomīgajām austiņām vai tad ir viegli tagad tikt?

----------


## Isegrim

Elektromagnētiskās 'ausis' ar 2,2 kOhm nav nekāds superdeficīts. Telefona sakariem un AM radio pietiekama kvalitāte.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Uhu. Tikai humors ar silinju ir, ka vinsh nereekjina vispaar. 
> 
> Nu da ladna. silinsh, par laimi apkaarteejiem, nav celtnieks, vinsh, kaa shkjiet, bija energjeetikjis vai tamliidziigi. Ja Alojas pusee uzies gaisaa kaada katlumaaja vai transformatoru apakshstacija, tad ceelonis buus labi zinaams.


 Diemžēl, tev ZZZ par nelaimi  ::  Siliņš strādā enerģētikas celtniecības jomā un piedalās 6...330kV apakšstaciju, elektrostaciju celtniecībā, rekonstrukcijā... un apkopē... Reizums darbs ir tāds kā atmīnētājam... nedrīkst kļūdīties, citādi var atslēgties elektrolīnijas, transformātori, elektrostacijas.... ( piem darbs releju aizsardzības un automātikas ķēdēs )...
žēl, ka biedrs ZZZ nespēj novērtēt tos, kas veic sevišķi atbildīgu darbu... un pat pasmejās par tādiem, un "inkrimē" nelaimes...

----------


## zzz

silinj, atskjiriiba taada ka  ja tu uzlaidiisi gaisaa vienu otru apakshstaciju, tad materiaalie zaudeejumi buus varbuut pat diezgan lieli, tachu cilveekus noslakteet paaraak daudz tev neizdosies. Taapeec tava dumiiba sabiedriibai ir mazaak biistama.

Otrkaart, nu prikoliigi buutu reedzeet, kaa silinsh izpildiitu savus principus: a fig tur ko daudz reekjinaat, davai buuveesiem apakshstaciju paeksperimenteejot. Kaa pirms 120 gadiem.

Ir vieglas aizdomas ka silinsh ar savu izgliitiibas liimeniiti tur ir  "prinjesi, podai, poshol nah&j, nje meshai"  lomaa.

----------


## zzz

> Diemžēl, tev ZZZ par nelaimi


 Neee, silinj, i neceri, es nedziivoju tavaa Alojas rajonchikaa, taapeec nelaimes tu vari sagaadaat tikai tiem nabadzinjiem, kas traapiijushies zem tava " servisa".  ::

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> silinj, atskjiriiba taada ka  ja tu uzlaidiisi gaisaa vienu otru apakshstaciju, tad materiaalie zaudeejumi buus varbuut pat diezgan lieli, tachu cilveekus noslakteet paaraak daudz tev neizdosies. Taapeec tava dumiiba sabiedriibai ir mazaak biistama.
> 
> Otrkaart, nu prikoliigi buutu reedzeet, kaa silinsh izpildiitu savus principus: a fig tur ko daudz reekjinaat, davai buuveesiem apakshstaciju paeksperimenteejot. Kaa pirms 120 gadiem.
> 
> Ir vieglas aizdomas ka silinsh ar savu izgliitiibas liimeniiti tur ir  "prinjesi, podai, poshol nah&j, nje meshai"  lomaa.


 zzz kapēc tu tik "slimīgi" domā ka siliņš visu uzlaidīs gaisā? Siliņš diemžēl strādā pa visu Latviju, bet galvenokārt Rīgā un tās tuvumā  :: 
zzz citi rēķina un taisa projektus ( viens , otrs ir kļūdains un siliņam nākas padomāt, pakonsultēties... kā jābūt pareizi.... )...
Ikdienā siliņš mēra ar omikroniem cpc 256 un 100 un dara arī citus darbus, kad nav jāmēra... un šad tad nākas kaut ko pārrēķināt, bet reti....

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

ZZZ ja gribi aprēķinus, tad nesen simulātorā spice5.1. patestēju sen uzbūvēto garo viļņu uztvērēja shēmu...
Bez svārstību kontūra , jutība varētu būt ap 300uV
ar svārsību kontūru, jutība varētu būt ap 1,5...15uV, pie Q: 200...20 ( un neteikšu, ka pie šādas jutības viss noslīgtu ētera trokšņos )
Reālo ainu var iegūt tikai eksperimentāli, izmērot...

----------


## zzz

> Siliņš diemžēl strādā pa visu Latviju


 Jaa, nu tas gan ir patieshaam diemzheel (diemzheel - saiisinaajums-paarveidojums no "dievam zheel"). Tachu par laimi, silinja darba postenis nav taads, kur shis daudz ko vareetu uzlaist gaisaa. Un pie apakshstaciju buuveshanas paeksperimenteejot uz dullo sho ar nelaizh klaat. Nenoveertee silinja izgudrotaaja speejas.  ::

----------


## zzz

> ZZZ ja gribi aprēķinus, tad nesen simulātorā spice5.1. patestēju sen uzbūvēto garo viļņu uztvērēja shēmu...
> Bez svārstību kontūra , jutība varētu būt ap 300uV
> ar svārsību kontūru, jutība varētu būt ap 1,5...15uV, pie Q: 200...20 ( un neteikšu, ka pie šādas jutības viss noslīgtu ētera trokšņos )
> Reālo ainu var iegūt tikai eksperimentāli, izmērot...


 silinj, nu tu tak joprojaam esi debiils. Apreekinji tev bija jaasaak ar plaanoto antenu, un no taam sagaidaamo signaalu un trokshnju liimenju reekjinaashanu. Peec tam kad silinsh apreekjinaatu, ko vinsh var gaidiit pienaakam savas fintifljushkas ieejaa, tad IZEJOT no taa tiek projekteeta pati fintifljushka.

silinjam toties viss notiek kaa achgaarniitim.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Nu ja ka ka otrādi... Siliņš tiešām gatavai konstrukcijai rēķināja otrādi, no AM detektora , virsienā uz antenu....
AM detektoram ir definēta jutība, bet antenas tiek mainītas, tā pat ieejas kontūrspoles... :: , līdz ar to tie parametri ir mainīgi...

----------


## zzz

Nu redz, silinj, un tieshi taapeec taa tava darboshanaas nav konstrueeshana, bet beernu partizaanjoshanaas.

Konstrueeshana saakas ar tehnisko uzdevumu, kuru peec tam realizee. 

silinjsh - kaut ko salipina uz dullo, un peec tam pasludina, ka tas ko salipinaajis, taa arii bjis paredzeets.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Zzz tu daudz runā, bet maz dari....
Siliņš būvē visu eksperimentālā ceļā...

----------


## zzz

Tieshi taapeec:

1. ir jauki, ka silinju NELAIZH pie apakshstaciju buuveeshanas eksperimentaalaa celjaa. Tas buutu biskji pa traku.

2. radioelektronika ir zinaatnes un tehnikas nozare ar vairaak kaa 100 gadus ilgu attiistiibas veesturi. Un silinsh nav eksperimentators , kas biidiitu shiis nozares spici ar savu eksperimenteeshanu. silinsh eksperimentatoriski "izgudro" lietas, kas ir sen zinaamas, un kuras shis vienkaarshi bijis par dumju iemaaciities.

3. veel silinsh eksperimentatoriski "izgudro"  muuzhiigos dzineejus. Par kuriem zinaatne saka, ka shie nestraadaas. Un, paarsteigums - patieshaam silinja muuzhiigie dzineeji nestraadaa. Shie izpilda zinaatnes paregjojumu, un nepavisam negrib izpildiit silinja eksperimentatoriskaas "ceriibas" (kas balstiitas silinja analfabeetismos).

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Interesants eksperiments, kur tiek salīdzinātas magnētiskās antenas ar standarta antenu...
http://www.lz1aq.signacor.com/docs/f..._loop_engl.htm
Es savulaik 80m SSB klausījos ar magnētiskajām antenām, kuru diametrs bija no kādiem apm. 2...5m ( parasti izmanto kādu koaksiālo kabli, vai 2...3 dzīslu instalācijas vadu.
P.S. ZZZ turpini izgudrot kārtējos melu stāstus par Siliņu, lai pārējie redz, cik zzz mums ģeniāls izgudrotājs melos.... 
Zzz visas sen Armstronga un citu zinātnieku, radioamatieru izgudrotās shēmas var optimizēt, izmantojot labas komponentes un adekvātus risinājumus....

----------


## zzz

Tev nebuus nepatiesu lieciibu sniegt uz savu tuvaako, silinj.  :: 

Ko, nepatiik, kad tev tavas aakstiibas ar muuzhiigajiem dzineejiem atgaadina?

----------


## zzz

> Zzz visas sen Armstronga un citu zinātnieku, radioamatieru izgudrotās shēmas var optimizēt, izmantojot labas komponentes un adekvātus risinājumus....


 Protams. Tikai silinjam joprojaam nepielec vinja achgaarnums.

Nu, meegjinaasim sham ieskaidrot uz apakshstaciju baazes.

Pirmais ciipars, ko projekteetaaji veelaas zinaat, ir, a cik lielu jaudu tie pateereetaji gribees? Izejot no taa, tiek izveeleets kaadus transformatorus tai buudaa bazt un viss paareejais.

silinsh savus raadinjus savukaart buuvee taa - samet buuda, kaadi jau nu dzelziishi patikaas un pagadiijaas, un peec tam lepni pazinjo - iznaaca TIK!

(muuzhiigo dzineeju gadiijumaa - iznaaca silinjam necik)

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Protams. Tikai silinjam joprojaam nepielec vinja achgaarnums.
> 
> Nu, meegjinaasim sham ieskaidrot uz apakshstaciju baazes.
> 
> Pirmais ciipars, ko projekteetaaji veelaas zinaat, ir, a cik lielu jaudu tie pateereetaji gribees? Izejot no taa, tiek izveeleets kaadus transformatorus tai buudaa bazt un viss paareejais.
> 
> silinsh savus raadinjus savukaart buuvee taa - samet buuda, kaadi jau nu dzelziishi patikaas un pagadiijaas, un peec tam lepni pazinjo - iznaaca TIK!
> 
> (muuzhiigo dzineeju gadiijumaa - iznaaca silinjam necik)


 zzz tev ir pārspīlēti saasināta iztēle... tu gadienā neesi meitenis?  :: 
Siliņš savā laikā rēķināja apakštacijas, kabeļu, gaisvadu tīklus, trafu jaudas, ap.st. atrašanās vietas utt. biedr zzz ir rēķināts, un kā vel, tā kā nefantazē daudz un neaizdambē forumu ar blēņām... šis ir kāds >210 ieraksts forumā... un forums aizgājis beztēmā, un ar zemu lietderības koeficentu... maz kas te ir no radioelektronikas un SFP
Par "Mūžīgiem dzinējiem", teorētiski tādi ir iespējami, ja tiks radītas ierīces ar enerģijas pastiprināšanas, vai pārvades koef >1 bet šī sadaļa nav domāta "mūžīgiem dzinējiem"... bet SFP, nu biedrs ZZZ atkal rēks un aizdirsis forumu ar beztēmu... jo Siliņš viņam esot "uzkāpis uz varžacīm"  ::  ( uztver zzz pēdējās rindas ar humoru ), žēl, ka tu katru foruma topiku esi aizdambējis ar beztēmu... un foruma administrācijai šī šmuce būs jārevidē....  ::

----------


## zzz

Kaa tad, augstskolinjaa silinju jau drusku piespieda reekjinaat. Gluzhi bez taa pat blondiine silinsh cauri netiek.

Probleema tajaa, ka silinsh reekinaashanu ieniist, un ticis briiviibaa, to aizvieto ar dailjrunaashanu. Parsvaraa taadaa diivainaa "apzinjas pluusmas" formaataa ar daudziem daudzpunktiem pa vidu. Aciimredzot nav speejiigs formuleet savas domas sakariigi.

Attieciibaa uz teemu - nu nestaasta tev, silinj, neviens to, ko tu gribeeji savaa saakotneejaa parunaashanaas postaa. Zheeloshanaas administraacijai to izlabot nespees.  ::  

Negrib neviens silinjam pienest ar karotiiti uz zelta bljodinjas SFP buuveeshanu. Naaksies shim ar to samierinaaties.

>Par "Mūžīgiem dzinējiem", teorētiski tādi ir iespējami, ja tiks radītas  ierīces ar enerģijas pastiprināšanas, vai pārvades koef >1

Atbraucaam veelreiz. Vispaar jau nu fakts, ka no tehniskas augstskolas ar energjeetikja diplomu var iznaakt aaraa alternatiivi orienteetais plaanpraatinsh silinsh, kas tic muuzhiigajiem dzineejiem, ilustree katastrofaalo izgliitiibas staavokli Latvijaa. Nu un pasha silinja smagos galvas tarakaanus arii.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Biedr zzz bez ticības nav progresa, ja mēs neticētu, tad nebūtu nedz elektrības, nedz... elektronikas  ::  tu laikam esi sauss teorētiķis ar pārspīlētu iztēli, kas pretojas visam, kas jauns.. zini zzz 1. gadu simtenī arī neviens neticētu, kad tu viņiem stāstītu par raķetēm, mašīnām, rādio, tv, internetu un elektrību....  :: 
dabā jau tāds "mūžīgais dzinējs" pastāv - Dievs, kas visu uztur, bet tā kā tu Dievam netici, tad priekš tevis tas ir matērija un enerģija, kas visumā ir nemitīgā kustībā... tas tā filozofiski un ar humoru...
Atgriežoties pie SFP, nesaku, ka man vajag uz zelta paplātes pasniekt, bet cerēju, ka forums būs tehnisks... un radošs, bet šajā laikmetā jau nekas vairāk par šņabi un alu, daudziem neiteresē...
Nets jau ir pilns ar shēmām...

----------


## habitbraker

> Aizsāku jaunu tēmu par starpfrekvences pastiprinātājiem, 455...500khz frekvencēs; un 5,5...10,7MHz
> Laigan ir nets pilns ar padomiem, tā pat grāmatas, tomēr jūsu pieredze, būvējot efektīvu STF.
> Daži jautājumi: trokšņu samazināšanas metodes.
> efektīva automātiskā pastiprinājuma regulēšana.!?


 Kaads ir trakts pirms IF pastiprinaataaja un kaapec ir svariigi IF pastiprinaataaja troknji? Normaalaa uztveereejaa IF pastirpinaataajam nevajadzeetu noteikt uztvereeja jututiibu, bet gan lielaa meeraa ietekmeet dinamiskaa diapazonu augsheeejo galu, t. i. svariiga ir shiis pakaapes linearitaate.

----------


## Gaija_5D

Manuprāt visiem pastiprinātājiem rādiotraktā jābūt simetriskiem. Antenas ieejai (ieejām) notekti. Viss sākās ar simetriskas izejas antenām un tālāk arī pašā signāla apstrādē un konvertešanā arī simetriskam visam jābūt līdz pašam sinhronajam detektoram AM uztverēja gadījumā. 
Plaša patriņa uztvērējos (to shēmās) gandrīz nekā no tā nav, piemēram tādam Degenam 1103 un arī Sony 7600GR. 
Man vienkārši nav kur simetrisko AM antenu pieslēgt. Simetriskās antenas ir vienīgās kuras spēj cīnīties ar parazītiskiem trokšņiem. Plaša patriņa uztvērējos ir tālu līdz tam, vai nebūs nekad.

----------


## Didzis

Visi traktu taisīt simetrisku ir bezjēdzīgi. Uzliec starp simetrisko antenu un nesimetrisko pastiprinātāju  trafiņu un būs Tev laime pilnībā. Cita lieta, ka amtieri lielākoties neizmanto  simetrisku dipolu vai cilpu. Izmet pa logu drātsgalu, aptin ap radiatoru zemesvadu un vairāk viņiem neko nevajag :: .

----------


## Waldis

_amtieri lielākoties neizmanto  simetrisku dipolu vai cilpu. Izmet pa logu drātsgalu, aptin ap radiatoru zemesvadu un vairāk viņiem neko nevajag_

Ko Tev, Didzi, tie _amatieri_ ir nodarījuši? Dipols, W3DZZ, inverted V un to atvasinājumi - tās tak ir ikdienišķo amatieru lietotākās *antenas*. ''Garā drāte'' nez vai ir _antena_, drīzāk tā ir nabadzības apliecība!

----------


## habitbraker

> Manuprāt visiem pastiprinātājiem rādiotraktā jābūt simetriskiem. Antenas ieejai (ieejām) notekti. Viss sākās ar simetriskas izejas antenām un tālāk arī pašā signāla apstrādē un konvertešanā arī simetriskam visam jābūt līdz pašam sinhronajam detektoram AM uztverēja gadījumā. 
> Plaša patriņa uztvērējos (to shēmās) gandrīz nekā no tā nav, piemēram tādam Degenam 1103 un arī Sony 7600GR. 
> Man vienkārši nav kur simetrisko AM antenu pieslēgt. Simetriskās antenas ir vienīgās kuras spēj cīnīties ar parazītiskiem trokšņiem. Plaša patriņa uztvērējos ir tālu līdz tam, vai nebūs nekad.


 Dipols ir simetrisks, bet troksnjus, ja taadi ir, vienalga labi uztver, pat ja tiks slogots ar simetrisku slodzi. Protams, ja dipolu piesleegs koaksiaalajam kabelim bez baluna, tad kabelja ekraans uztvers (staros) un potenciaali sakjers trauceejumus, piemeeram, ja kabelis tiek vilts gar datoriem, impulsniekume, utt. Kur probleema izmantot, piemeeram, straavas balunu/droseli?
http://vk6ysf.com/balun_guanella_current_1-1.htm
vai, ja gribas pavisam kompakti, var izmantot kaut ko liidziigu:
http://www.minirf.com/pdf/transformers/RFXF9503DS.pdf

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Kaads ir trakts pirms IF pastiprinaataaja un kaapec ir svariigi IF pastiprinaataaja troknji? Normaalaa uztveereejaa IF pastirpinaataajam nevajadzeetu noteikt uztvereeja jututiibu, bet gan lielaa meeraa ietekmeet dinamiskaa diapazonu augsheeejo galu, t. i. svariiga ir shiis pakaapes linearitaate.


 Pirms STFP būs kāds jaucējs ar augstfrkvences pastiprinātāju...
Piemēram priekš SSB rekomendējams pārslēdzams SFP APR ( lielāks / mazāks past. koef. ) jo bieži vienu korespodentu dzird skaidri, otru vāji....
AM gad. var lietot automātisku regulēšanu....
ja tā godīgi tad manuprāt trokšņi "salasas" pa visu uztvērēju... un labs uztvērējs sākas ar labu zemfrekvences pastiprinātāju....  ::

----------


## habitbraker

> Visi traktu taisīt simetrisku ir bezjēdzīgi. Uzliec starp simetrisko antenu un nesimetrisko pastiprinātāju  trafiņu un būs Tev laime pilnībā. Cita lieta, ka amtieri lielākoties neizmanto  simetrisku dipolu vai cilpu. Izmet pa logu drātsgalu, aptin ap radiatoru zemesvadu un vairāk viņiem neko nevajag.


 Nu tik traki jau nav. Lielaakoties, ar tadu risinaajumu gudrie transiiveri un antenu tjuneri amatieriem vienkaarshi neljaus raidiit, tadeelj vinjiem nekas cits neatliek, kaa buuveet tomeer kaut ko labaaku.

----------


## JDat

Izklausās ka vienam vajag portatīvu hi-end audio pastiprinātāju. Zf gala trokšņi nav nekas salīdzinot ar rf traktu.

----------


## habitbraker

> Pirms STFP būs kāds jaucējs ar augstfrkvences pastiprinātāju...
> Piemēram priekš SSB rekomendējams pārslēdzams SFP APR ( lielāks / mazāks past. koef. ) jo bieži vienu korespodentu dzird skaidri, otru vāji....
> AM gad. var lietot automātisku regulēšanu....
> ja tā godīgi tad manuprāt trokšņi "salasas" pa visu uztvērēju... un labs uztvērējs sākas ar labu zemfrekvences pastiprinātāju....


 RF kaskaades trosnjus reekjina pavisam vienkarshi: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Friis_formulas_for_noise
Pareekjini sava uztveereeja jutiibu un paskaties, kaa taa izmainaas, uzlabojot IF pastiprinaataaja trosnjus.
Pastiprinaat signaalu *un trosnjus* nav jeega, ja SNR neuzlabojas.

----------


## habitbraker

> Pirms STFP būs kāds jaucējs ar augstfrkvences pastiprinātāju...
> Piemēram priekš SSB rekomendējams pārslēdzams SFP APR ( lielāks / mazāks past. koef. ) jo bieži vienu korespodentu dzird skaidri, otru vāji....
> AM gad. var lietot automātisku regulēšanu....
> ja tā godīgi tad manuprāt trokšņi "salasas" pa visu uztvērēju... un labs uztvērējs sākas ar labu zemfrekvences pastiprinātāju....


 Un spoguljfrekvences filtru nevajag?

----------


## Waldis

_Lielaakoties, ar tadu risinaajumu gudrie transiiveri un antenu tjuneri amatieriem vienkaarshi neljaus raidiit, tadeelj vinjiem nekas cits neatliek, kaa buuveet tomeer kaut ko labaaku._

Kas ta notiks transiveram? _Antenas tjuners_ akurāt ir vienkārša parikte, sastāv no pēris maiņkondensatoriem un dažām maināmām induktivitātēm, un spēj transivera 50 omu izeju salāgot ar dajebko. Un ''daudzmaz'' transiveram tas parasti ir jau iebūvēts. Jautājums ir iekš to, ka *kurš ta dzirdēs*, ja amatieris raidīs ar salāgoto pletīzera auklu? Vot tamdēļ nākas rāpot pa jumtiem!

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Un spoguljfrekvences filtru nevajag?


 protams ka vajag, it sevišķi, ja jāuztver vāji signāli.... ( ir superhet shēmas ar platjoslas zemo frekveņču filtru, un augstu 1.SF, kam ir savi plusi, bet daudz mīnusu )
... labāk lietot klasisko LC rezonanses filtru ar augstu labumu, vai ar vāju reģenerāciju ( labuma daudzkāršotājs ).

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> RF kaskaades trosnjus reekjina pavisam vienkarshi: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Friis_formulas_for_noise
> Pareekjini sava uztveereeja jutiibu un paskaties, kaa taa izmainaas, uzlabojot IF pastiprinaataaja trosnjus.
> Pastiprinaat signaalu *un trosnjus* nav jeega, ja SNR neuzlabojas.


 Tā tas diemžēl ir, pat ja būs labs uztvērējs, bet vājš signāls, kurš dažas reizes pārsniedz trokšņu līmeni, rezultāti būs ne īpaši labi.... jo visu pastiprina vienādi un attiecība signāls / troksnis nemainās... daļēji var uzlabot, sašaurinot caurlaides joslu, vai lietojot ekspansijas - kompresijas metodi.... bet ne vienmēr visu var atlabot...
Tālāk jau nonākam pie selektīvām virziendarbības antenām, ar šauru vērsuma diagrammu... teorētiski rezultātiem vajadzētu uzlaboties...

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Jautājums tāds, UIV diapazonā nav problēmu izveidot šauras virziendarbības antenu ( piem. jegene ), jautājums, kā šauru virziendarbību un kompaktu, portatīvu izveidot priekš īsviļņiem?
80m "lapsu medībām" izmantoja magnētisko - stieņa antenas kombināciju, kas deva kardioīdas vērsuma diagrammu... ( viens minimums ), teorētiski ar fāzu metodi to minimumu var pārvērst par maksimumu... ( reāli tie maksimumi būs vairāki )...

----------


## habitbraker

> _Lielaakoties, ar tadu risinaajumu gudrie transiiveri un antenu tjuneri amatieriem vienkaarshi neljaus raidiit, tadeelj vinjiem nekas cits neatliek, kaa buuveet tomeer kaut ko labaaku._
> 
> Kas ta notiks transiveram? _Antenas tjuners_ akurāt ir vienkārša parikte, sastāv no pēris maiņkondensatoriem un dažām maināmām induktivitātēm, un spēj transivera 50 omu izeju salāgot ar dajebko. Un ''daudzmaz'' transiveram tas parasti ir jau iebūvēts. Jautājums ir iekš to, ka *kurš ta dzirdēs*, ja amatieris raidīs ar salāgoto pletīzera auklu? Vot tamdēļ nākas rāpot pa jumtiem!


 Nu da jeb ko nu tieshaam tjuneri parasti nesalaago. Tikai sapraata robezhaas. Pameegjini noskanjoties ar Didzha piemineeto vadu parmestu paar palodzi. Pienjemu, ka esi radioamatieris ar transiiveri. Kas notiks transiiverim? Nekas, ja vinjsh buus pietiekami "gudrs" un neljaus raidiit ar taadaam slodzeem.

----------


## JDat

> Nu da jeb ko nu tieshaam tjuneri parasti nesalaago. Tikai sapraata robezhaas. Pameegjini noskanjoties ar Didzha piemineeto vadu parmestu paar palodzi. Pienjemu, ka esi radioamatieris ar transiiveri. Kas notiks transiiverim? Nekas, ja vinjsh buus pietiekami "gudrs" un neljaus raidiit ar taadaam slodzeem.


 Kā Didzis stāstīja, tad raidītāja izejas (ne)salāgošanas gudrība ir analoga uzparikte. Tiek mērīta strāva jaudas pakāpei un ja strāva ir pārāk liela, tad tā tiek ierobežota. Līdzīgs princips tiek pielietots arī audio jaudas pastiprinātājos. Nezinu kā ir ar RF pakāpēm, bet audio gala tranzistoriem ir vienkārši. Katram tranzistoram ir sava emitera pretersība (ar kārtu 0.5 omi). Pie tādas pretestības piekarina mazu tranzistoru, kura emiter ir vienā pusē lielajai pretestībai, un bāze otrā pusē. Palielinoties gala tranzistora strāvai uz pretestības palielinās spiegums, kurš atver mazo tranzistoru. Tālāk mazais tranzistors samazina jaudīgā tranzistora bāzes strāvu un, attiecīgi, ver ciet jaudas tranzistoru. Slinkums googlēt, bet noteikti tas pats princips tiek izmantots arī RF gala pakāpē. Rezultātā Raidītājs nenodeg, kad radioamatieris (šoreiz jāsaka Radiogubiteļ) ieliek adāmadatu vai vells zin ko salāgotas antenas vietā.

----------


## habitbraker

> Tā tas diemžēl ir, pat ja būs labs uztvērējs, bet vājš signāls, kurš dažas reizes pārsniedz trokšņu līmeni, rezultāti būs ne īpaši labi.... jo visu pastiprina vienādi un attiecība signāls / troksnis nemainās... daļēji var uzlabot, sašaurinot caurlaides joslu, vai lietojot ekspansijas - kompresijas metodi.... bet ne vienmēr visu var atlabot...
> Tālāk jau nonākam pie selektīvām virziendarbības antenām, ar šauru vērsuma diagrammu... teorētiski rezultātiem vajadzētu uzlaboties...


 Parasti caurlaides josla ir fikseeta, jo to nosaka uztveramais signaals. Jutiibu atliek uzlabot, uzlabojot citus parametrus.

----------


## habitbraker

> Kā Didzis stāstīja, tad raidītāja izejas (ne)salāgošanas gudrība ir analoga uzparikte. Tiek mērīta strāva jaudas pakāpei un ja strāva ir pārāk liela, tad tā tiek ierobežota. Līdzīgs princips tiek pielietots arī audio jaudas pastiprinātājos. Nezinu kā ir ar RF pakāpēm, bet audio gala tranzistoriem ir vienkārši. Katram tranzistoram ir sava emitera pretersība (ar kārtu 0.5 omi). Pie tādas pretestības piekarina mazu tranzistoru, kura emiter ir vienā pusē lielajai pretestībai, un bāze otrā pusē. Palielinoties gala tranzistora strāvai uz pretestības palielinās spiegums, kurš atver mazo tranzistoru. Tālāk mazais tranzistors samazina jaudīgā tranzistora bāzes strāvu un, attiecīgi, ver ciet jaudas tranzistoru. Slinkums googlēt, bet noteikti tas pats princips tiek izmantots arī RF gala pakāpē. Rezultātā Raidītājs nenodeg, kad radioamatieris (šoreiz jāsaka Radiogubiteļ) ieliek adāmadatu vai vells zin ko salāgotas antenas vietā.


 
Varbuut taa arii dara. 
Bet RFaa, manupraat, vieglaak tieshaa veidaa meeriit VSWR. Parasti komerciaalajiem verkjiem tie meeriitaaji (uz virziitajiem nozarotaajiem balstiiti) ir iebuuveeti

----------


## Waldis

_Bet RFaa, manupraat, vieglaak tieshaa veidaa meeriit VSWR._ 

Tā jau arī dara. SWR metrs https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SWR_meter izmēra no PA izejošo jaudu, no ant. atstaroto jaudu, un izrēķina starpību. Ja viss aiziet gaisā, tad SWR = 1, ja viss atstarojas no antenas izstrādājuma, un gāžas atpakaļ, tad SWR = ∞. Normāls transivers *bez tjūnera* parasti spēj ilgstoši paciest SWR = 1,5 - 2, kas atbilst ant. viļņa pretestībai 25 - 100 omu.  Konkrēti manam TS 440 iebūvētais tjūners pēc papīriem spējot iztaisnot _vismaz SWR ≤ 3_, bet praktiski manu ''pa logu izmesto drāti'' salāgo praktiski jebkurā vietā no 3,5 MHz līdz 29,999 MHz joslā.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Runājot par garās drāts antenu, te interesants raksts par drāts darbināšanu skrejviļņu režīmā...
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beverage_antenna
vienīgais raidīšanai zems lietderības koef.... ja vien nepieslēdz otrā galā arī kabeli un skrejvilni palaiž "pa riņķi" caur pastiprinātāju.... ( vajadzīgs spec pastiprinātājs )

----------


## zzz

> RF kaskaades trosnjus reekjina pavisam vienkarshi: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Friis_formulas_for_noise
> Pareekjini sava uztveereeja jutiibu un paskaties, kaa taa izmainaas, uzlabojot IF pastiprinaataaja trosnjus.
> Pastiprinaat signaalu *un trosnjus* nav jeega, ja SNR neuzlabojas.


 


> Tā tas diemžēl ir,


 Nu tad kaa iisti buus, silinj,  tavi konceptuaalie plaaninji taisiit afigenno maztrokshnjojosho SFP (varbuut pat ar parametriskajaam fignjaam iekshaa?)  joprojaam paliek taadi pashi kaa agraak, jeb tiks drusku izmainiiti?(ljaunaas formulas ietekmee?)

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Biedr zzz tavi komentāri atgādina viduslaikus...  ::  "ļaunās formulas ietekmē"
Labi, detalizēti tev izstāstīšu gadijumus, kur STFP dos labus rezultātus, kur ne.... ja uztveram vāju signālu, kurš dažas reizes pārsniedz ētera trokšņu līmeni, tad rezultātu būtiski neuzlabos, ja trokšņu spektrs pārklājas ar derīgā signāla spektru...
daļēji rezultātus teorētiski varētu uzlabot, dodoties uz mežu ( mazāk industriālo trokšņu ); lietojot virziendarbības antenas; nedaudz sašaurinot joslu.... tomēr būtisku uzlabojumu tas nedos... it sevišķi ļoti vāja signāla gadijumā... ( lai gan antenu maiņa diezgan ietekmē signāla līmeni )
Ja trokšņu spektrs atšķiras no derīgā signāla spektra, tad šaurjoslas pastiprinātāji, t.sk. parametriskie varētu dot labus rezultātus...

----------


## zzz

Biedri silinj, tavi komentaari atgaadina politikju runas. Tu pamanies uzrakstiit paladzinju, tachu nepateikt neko buutisku un neatbildeet uz jautaajumu. Vecumdienaas silinsh buus raimonds1.  :: 

>Ja trokšņu spektrs atšķiras no derīgā signāla spektra, tad šaurjoslas  pastiprinātāji,  varētu dot labus rezultātus...

A to liidz shim uzskatiija par diezgan neatraujamu  starpfrekvences filtra/pastiprinaataajaa iipashiibu, ka shis paredzeets lai filtreetu nost nevajadziigo frekvenchu svaarstiibas aarpus deriigaa signaala spektra. silinsh juutas to tikko kaa atklaajis, ka tik vareni pazinjo?

Bez tam tu nekorekti lieto terminus savaa fraaziitee, liidz ar to peec buutiibas taa ir aplama.

>daļēji rezultātus teorētiski varētu uzlabot, dodoties uz mežu ( mazāk  industriālo trokšņu ); lietojot virziendarbības antenas; nedaudz  sašaurinot joslu.... tomēr būtisku uzlabojumu tas nedos... it sevišķi  ļoti vāja signāla gadijumā... ( lai gan antenu maiņa diezgan ietekmē  signāla līmeni )

Jautaajums tev bija uzdots tikai par silinja plaanoto super SFP. Ko peekshnji murmini par visu ko citu, kas nav SFP?

Veelreiz tas pats jautaajums (jo silinjam ar vienu reizi nepielec, un tad vinsh pljurkshkj kaa politikjis):

Vai silinjam iepaziishanaas ar trokshnju apreekjinaashanas formulu ir mainiijusi vinja agraakos plaanus aarkaartiigi maztrokshnjainaa SFP konstrueeshanai? Ir mainiijusi/nav mainiijusi? Kaadeelj ir vai kaadeelj nav mainiijusi?

----------


## zzz

Un vispaar, vareetu tach silinsh vienreiz paarstaat te malt uudeni pa miezeri, un mesties buuveet to savu parametrisko SFP. 

Radiolektronikas progress ir ieklemeejies un staav uz vietas, kameer shis to nav izdariijis. Pasaule elpu aiztureejusi gaida: kad buus silinja uunikums beidzot?

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Biedr zzz, tad tev man jāapraksta divas shēmas:
parametriskais superhet. uztv. un tiešās past. parametriskais uztv. ar reģenetīvo det.
tiešās pastiprināšanas uztv. nebūs heterodīna un jaucēja radītie trokšņi.... un ar adekvēti šauru joslu...
parametriskais superhet. būs ar adekvāti šauru joslu....
parameriskajiem past nav tādu trokšņu, kā traņiem un lampām... bet ir viens bet - jautājums par fāzes troksni...   ::  jo darbojas ar augstfrekvences enerģiju...
gan jau Siliņš mēģinās uzlodēt kādu parametrisko versiju un nomēģinās... redzēs, kas sanāks  ::  lai tam zzz būtu miers no Siliņa bezgalīgajiem komentāriem....

----------


## zzz

silinj, nu bet joprojaam: uz jautaajumu par SFP atbildeet nevari? jeb tev vienkaarshi neaiziet jautaajums liidz kjirbiitim? (ko murmulee par tieshaas pastiprinaashanas drazinju, ja tur nekaads SFP nemaz nav paredzeets?)

A par visu paareejo taksh uztaisi triis atsevishkjas teemas:

silinja ljaljaa par antenaam, silinja afigennijs parametriskais kaut kas, silinja strateegjiskaas plaanoto raadinju struktuursheemas

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Zzz tev tika viss izstāstīts.... ko tu te vel dīdies pa forumu kā kāds niķīgs bērns ap mammu.... 
Sāc lasīt forumu no jauna.... bet diez vai tas tev līdzēs... jo tev tā rādiotehnika maz interesējot...
Paņem veco "vefiņu" ar nolaustu antenu un paklausies īsviļņus bez"antenas", tad to pašu izdari ar SDR... bez antenas... un salīdzini rezultātus... tā tu varēsi saprast, kādas īpašības piemīt rezonanses pastiprinātājiem....

----------


## zzz

silinjam uztveres probleemas.  Un tas kas jau mineets  agraak - politikja muldeeshanas metode.

Shim tiek uzdots jautaajums, silinsh muld rinjkjii apkaart par visu ko, tachu uz jautaajumu neatbild.

Pie kam iespeejams ka silinsh to nedara tiishaam, bet patieshaam pats neapjeedz  ka uz jautaajumu nav atbildeejis (runaajis tachu ir daudz peec apjoma, tur jau taa atbilde buushot).  Kaut kaadi fundamentaali logjiskaas domaashanas defekti shim. 

Neizskataas ka aarsteejami.

 >Paņem veco "vefiņu" ar nolaustu antenu un paklausies īsviļņus  bez"antenas", tad to pašu izdari ar SDR... bez antenas... un salīdzini  rezultātus... tā tu varēsi saprast, kādas īpašības piemīt rezonanses  pastiprinātājiem.... 		

Tie ir silinja eksperimenti ar ko shis taisaas radioelektroniku uz priekshu biidiit? Nebija gan tev nekaa liela tur ar ko lieliities.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Zzz necepies un nestreso....  :: 
Siliņam joprojam ir spēkā apņemšanās uzlodēt parametrisko superhet... un citas shēmas, ko minēju pašā sākumā... tā kā atslāpsti... + vel nāks klāt LNA reģenetīvais uztv...

----------


## zzz

> Zzz necepies un nestreso.... 
> Siliņam joprojam ir spēkā apņemšanās uzlodēt parametrisko superhet... un citas shēmas, ko minēju pašā sākumā... tā kā atslāpsti... + vel nāks klāt LNA reģenetīvais uztv...


 Nu nee, noslāpsti pats, silinj.   :: 

Bez tam, tad kad aarsts uzstaada diagnozi slimniekam, tad vinsh iipashi nestreso. Jo taa diagnoze ir slimnieka probleema, nevis aarsta.

>Siliņam joprojam ir spēkā apņemšanās uzlodēt parametrisko superhet

Bet ne agraak sludinaato parametrisko SFP? Tas jau atmests? Jeb silinsh plaano savu supreheterodiinu viscaur parametrisku no saakuma liidz beigaam?

Starp citu, klausi gan vecaakus onkuljus - taisi savai parametriskajai hernjai atsevishkju teemu, nevis stuukjee visu zem bezgaliigaa staasta par sfp, kur sfp nemaz nav. 

> vel nāks klāt LNA reģenetīvais uztv...

Moraali un tehniski novecojusi fignja, ar ko dazhkaart pableenjojas radiomiileetaaji stiloshanaas peec. Bet nu karogs rokaa, buuvee vien. Galu galaa ir tachu entuziasti, kas buuvee zirgu karietes vai izskalda akmens cirvjus, par ko lai silinsh regjeneratiivos uztveereejus nebuuveetu.

----------


## Isegrim

Šai tēmai īstais apzīmējums būtu _trollings_ (no autora puses).

----------


## zzz

> Šai tēmai īstais apzīmējums būtu _trollings_ (no autora puses).


 Trollings buutu apzinaati. silinsh vienkaarshi patieshaam neapzinaas savu muldeeshanas stilu un bezsaturu (shaa probleemai aciimredzot ir mediciinisks raksturs).

Nu un saak vinsh taadas teemas taadeelj, ka dziivo laukos un sham nav neviena tuvumaa, ar ko parunaat par miiljoto hobiju.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Biedr dakter ZZZ, vai medicīnas diplomu, izglītības "papīru" vari uzrādīt?
http://vekordija.narod.ru/L-EGLIT.PDF Izlasi vispirms, un tad uzstādi diagnozi...  :: 
Reģenetīvais  uztvērējs jau nav tik slikts.... kādā radioamatieru rakstā bija  salīdzināti superhet. / reģenetīvie / tiešās past / tiešās pārveidošanas  uztv. un reģenetīvajam bija daudz plusu...
Biedram Isegrim jautājums, kas ir trollings? definē!
Biedra ZZZ dēļ jau tēma novirzās no galv. virsraksta, bet ne tikai viņa dēļ.... paskat pašu sākumu un pirmos komentārus....
Biedr  zzz, plānoju ar izveidot parametrisko superhet. pašlaik vācu info gala  risinājumam... bet kā jau pašā sākumā teicu, ka optimālos rezultātus var  iegūt, attiecīgajā frekvenču diapazonā darbinot attiecīgās topoloģijas  uztv. shēmu... varbūt pat vienu, vai otru ( pārslēdzot ).... ( piem  tiešās past / superhet. )

Manis pieminētais parametriskais STFP  sastāvēs no LC kontūriem ( ieejā parametriskais jaucējs ) un kontūrus  uzšūpošu ar mainīgās induktivitātes metodi ( manuprāt ferītiem augstāks  labums, nekā varikapiem ) teorētiski pat balansa demodulātoru var  aizstāt ar mainīgajām induktivitātēm...., kā to kāds jau izdarījis ( bet  slikti strādā )....

----------


## Isegrim

_Troll__i__ngs_ ir _troļļu_ aktivitātes internetā. 
"It is your suffering that brings them pleasure, so the best thing you can do is ignore them".

----------


## zzz

> un tad uzstādi diagnozi... 

silinjam? shiza vieglaa formaa. raimondinjam ir liidziigi.

>Reģenetīvais  uztvērējs jau nav tik slikts.... kādā radioamatieru rakstā bija  salīdzināti superhet. / reģenetīvie / tiešās past / tiešās pārveidošanas  uztv. un reģenetīvajam bija daudz plusu...

Jau bija, silinj. regjeneratiivaas hernjas vieniigais pluss ka sho var pa vienkaarsho salipinaat no viena aktiivaa elementa un tjipa izspiest no shaa "bezgaliigo" pastiprinaajumu.  Tas bija buutiski simts gadus atpakalj. Fundamentaalais miinuss - papildus drochiishanaas  ar regjeneraacijas kontroles pljurnjiku. Peedeejie pielietojumi bijushi apmeeram 60 gadus atpakalj (WWII akmenslaikmeta raacijaas). Reti, reti bijis lietots speciaalaam izjebstvaam, normaalai radiouztvershanai - nee. Radiomiileetaaju ponti ar tiem attiecas tikai uz radiomiileetaaju pontiem.


>Biedra ZZZ dēļ jau tēma novirzās no galv. virsraksta, bet ne tikai viņa dēļ.... paskat pašu sākumu un pirmos komentārus....

Paskatiijos. silinjam tur iebakstiija degunaa vairaaki citi biedri. zzz vispaar niprichom.  ::  silinjam shkjiet, ka sho vienmeer apbizho tikai zzz?

>Biedr  zzz, plānoju ar izveidot parametrisko superhet. pašlaik vācu info gala  risinājumam...

U, blja, afigetj. Un ko tad meedza teikt konvencionaalie radiotehnikji par parametriskajaam fignjaam? (atbildi jaunaa teemaa silinj)

>bet kā jau pašā sākumā teicu, ka optimālos rezultātus var  iegūt, attiecīgajā frekvenču diapazonā darbinot attiecīgās topoloģijas  uztv. shēmu...

Un kuriem diapazoniem shie rekomendeeja parametriskos pastiprinaataajus? (jautaajums pagaatnes formaa, jo muusdienaas parametriskie pastiprinaataaji ir aizgaajushi uz pavisam shauraam atsevishkjaam nishaam un nafig nav vajadziigi sapraatiigaam radiouztvershanaam)  

>Manis pieminētais parametriskais STFP  sastāvēs no LC kontūriem ( ieejā parametriskais jaucējs ) un kontūrus  uzšūpošu ar mainīgās induktivitātes metodi 

A karogs rokaa un buuvee vien. Tas buus ahrenjenno eksperimentaals veidojums, bet shaa jeega un darbiibas kvalitaate buus kaut kur pie pilniigas nulles.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

ZZZ parametriskais past. vislielāko past. koef. dod reģenerācijas režīmā un principā starp reģenetīvo uztv. un parametrisko past. varētu likt vienlīdzības zīmi... tikai atšķirība ir pastiprināšanas aktīvā elementa veidā utt.
Efektivitāti nosaka vēlamās caurlaides joslas platums... un pieļaujamais reģenerātais Q LC kontūram, lai nekļūtu "pārāk labs" un josla par šauru....
manuprāt efektivitāte krītas ap 800kHz uz leju, piem. AM gad. šaurākām modulācijām, kā CW var pavilkt vel zemākas frekvences...
Biedr zzz teikt, ka tāds uztvērējs būs ar "0" vērtību ir pārspīlēti... kāds jau taisijis eksperimentus un uz 7MHz ieguva 0,15uV jutību, ja nemaldos... ar diviem kontūriem un varikapiem....  ::  ( parametriskais superhet. )

----------


## zzz

silinj, par ko taads spiitiigums neuztaisiit atseviskju teemu parametriskajai fignjai? tad tu beedaajies ka tava sfp teema aizlaista neceljos, tagad atkal pats aktiivi sho biidi kaut kur pavisam prom no sfp?

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Redzi ZZZ nav nepieciešams dublēt tēmas, tēma par parametrisko pastiprināšanu atradīsi foruma sadaļas "radioamatierisms" arhīvā ( vecākās diskusijas ), tā pat ir diskutētas par reģenetīviem uztv, garo viļņu uztv. utt.
Bez tam biedr zzz:
STFP var būvēt uz:
a) elektronu lampām
b) bipolāriem traņiem
c) lauktranzistoriem
d) parametriskajiem past. 
un vienas, vai otras shēmas izvēle nerada novirzes no galv. tēmas; lai gan cerēju izvērst arī diskusias par maztrokšņojošiem traņiem ( LNA topoloģijas STFP )... tā arī man neviens nepiedāvāja maztrokšņojošo traņu paraugus.... ( lai gan nets pilns ar variantiem.... )
Kas attiecas uz efektīvu AGC ( APR ); tad viena versija ir izveidot pārslēdzamu pastiprinātājpakāpju skaitu + klasiskā regulēšana ar DC

----------


## zzz

> lai gan cerēju izvērst arī diskusias par maztrokšņojošiem traņiem ( LNA topoloģijas STFP )... tā arī man neviens nepiedāvāja maztrokšņojošo traņu paraugus....


 Tev, silinj, tika vairaakkaartiigi un *no dazhaadiem cilveekiem* doti maajieni ar seetas mietu trokshnju apreekjinaashanas virzienaa. Kaa izskataas, tev joprojaam nav pielecis.

Saskanjaa ar ljauno trokshnju apreekjinaashanas formulu, galveno ieguldiijumu trokshnjos dod pirmaa pastiprinaataaja kaskaade, paareejaas arvien attieciigi nieciigaaku un nieciigaaku.

Praktiskais sleedziens no taa (kas debiilajam silinjam nepieshkjilj)  ir, ka cepties par SFP maztrokshnjainiibu pie muusdienu tranzistoriem ir bezjeedziigi. Vinsh automaatiski sanaak pietiekami maztrokshnjains (ja silinsh tur nesataisa galiigi plaanpraatiigos kurmju rakumus).

Ja silinjam tas joprojaam neaiziet liidz sapraatam, tad ko shim var piedaavat cilveeki? Vinji var piedaavaat silinjam iet nakuj uz atpalikusho beernudaarzu. Nav jeegas piedaavaat tranzistorus necaurshaujami stulbam betona klucim.

----------


## habitbraker

> Redzi ZZZ nav nepieciešams dublēt tēmas, tēma par parametrisko pastiprināšanu atradīsi foruma sadaļas "radioamatierisms" arhīvā ( vecākās diskusijas ), tā pat ir diskutētas par reģenetīviem uztv, garo viļņu uztv. utt.
> Bez tam biedr zzz:
> STFP var būvēt uz:
> a) elektronu lampām
> b) bipolāriem traņiem
> c) lauktranzistoriem
> d) parametriskajiem past. 
> un vienas, vai otras shēmas izvēle nerada novirzes no galv. tēmas; lai gan cerēju izvērst arī diskusias par maztrokšņojošiem traņiem ( LNA topoloģijas STFP )... tā arī man neviens nepiedāvāja maztrokšņojošo traņu paraugus.... ( lai gan nets pilns ar variantiem.... )
> Kas attiecas uz efektīvu AGC ( APR ); tad viena versija ir izveidot pārslēdzamu pastiprinātājpakāpju skaitu + klasiskā regulēšana ar DC


 Bet Tu taa arii nemaz nepamatoji neiecieshamiibu peec maztroksnjojosha IF pastirprinaataaja (IF pakaapes ietekme uz uztv. jutiibu var buut tuva 0!) Nepateici konkreti kaads Tev meerkjis - ar konkreetiem cipariem (NF, Gain, P1dB, IP3, josla). Kuri konkreeti cipari Taviem parametriskajiem past. ir labaaki? Un cik labaaki? Tu pat nenosauci savu IF frekvenci. 1KHz, 1MHz, 1GHz??

Ja Tu tikai vispaariigi gribi parunaat par tranjiem, re kur Mitsubishi tranis ar kuru amatieri ieguust NF < 0.2 dB @1.3 GHz nedzeseetam pastiprinaataajam: http://pdf.datasheetcatalog.com/data.../426165_DS.pdf Vai vari taadus ciparus ieguut ar savaam 50 gadus vecajaam metodeem?

----------


## zzz

Habitbrakers ir aarkaartiigi pieklaajiigs cilveeks. Es taads neesmu.  ::

----------


## korkis

Par to pusvadītāju piesārņošanos difūzijas ceļā jau zināma taisnība ir, bet tas ir līdzīgi kā satraukties par to, ka galds iztvaikos molekulu siltumkustības dēļ  ::  .

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Nu jā saskaņā ar teoriju http://www1.i2r.a-star.edu.sg/~ongmi...F1_mikeong.pdf
trokšņus  nosaka pirmās pakāpes... bet praktiski man tā neticās, ja piemēram to  motorolas HMET trani iebāzīsi vecā "VEFIŅĀ" un atstāsi vecos germānija  traņus tālākās pakāpēs... nu diez ko neuzlabosies... kas difūzījas ceļā  "sapuvis" tas ir beigts.... ( vecie germānija traņi )... t.i. trokšņi  lasās pa visām pakāpēm, t.sk. audiopakāpe ar dod savu tiesu...
Ja jautājat par manu uztvērēju parametriem, tad diskusijā kaut kur minēju... bet varu ar atkārtot...
Garo  viļņu uztvērējam: starpfrekvence 1 vai 2MHz ( atkarībā no kvarca  filtriem ) joslas platums 8...10kHz AM; 3...5kHz SSB un daži simti Hz  priekš CW
Jūtība - tāds plašs jēdziens - atkarībā no atmosferas trokšņu līmeņa - no mikrovolta daļām līdz kādiem 100...300mkv
Intermodulācijas kropļojumi - pēc iespējas mazāki...
pārējie trokšņu faktori - ar jo mazāk, jo labāk...
Priekš īsviļņiem stf ap 8...10MHz, atkarībā no kvarca filtriem.... pastāv variants ar augstu STF ( apm 32..50MHz )

----------


## Didzis

Ingus, man ir kolekcijā pati pirmā Spīdola no 1960 gada un davai saderam, ka Tu ar jauniem tranzistoriem no citas Spīdolas nedabūsi ne par gramu labāku skanējumu un trokšņu līmeni. Ētera trokšņu līmenis Spīdolas uztveršanas diapazonos ir tik augsts, ka tas vienalga ir lielāks par vecās spīdolas pastrokšņiem.  Jēga no supermaztrokšņu tarnzistoriemir tikai tad, griez šauras virziendarbības uztverošās antenas kosmosā un ķer augstas frekvences. Uz īsajiem vai trakāk garajiem viļņiem no maztrokšņu pastiprinātāja nav pilnīgi nekādas jēgas. Radioētera fona trokšņi ir par kārtu augstāki kā vecās Spīdolas paštrokšņi

----------


## habitbraker

> Nu jā saskaņā ar teoriju http://www1.i2r.a-star.edu.sg/~ongmi...F1_mikeong.pdf
> trokšņus  nosaka pirmās pakāpes... bet praktiski man tā neticās, ja piemēram to  motorolas HMET trani iebāzīsi vecā "VEFIŅĀ" un atstāsi vecos germānija  traņus tālākās pakāpēs... nu diez ko neuzlabosies... kas difūzījas ceļā  "sapuvis" tas ir beigts.... ( vecie germānija traņi )... t.i. trokšņi  lasās pa visām pakāpēm, t.sk. audiopakāpe ar dod savu tiesu...
> Ja jautājat par manu uztvērēju parametriem, tad diskusijā kaut kur minēju... bet varu ar atkārtot...
> Garo  viļņu uztvērējam: starpfrekvence 1 vai 2MHz ( atkarībā no kvarca  filtriem ) joslas platums 8...10kHz AM; 3...5kHz SSB un daži simti Hz  priekš CW
> Jūtība - tāds plašs jēdziens - atkarībā no atmosferas trokšņu līmeņa - no mikrovolta daļām līdz kādiem 100...300mkv
> Intermodulācijas kropļojumi - pēc iespējas mazāki...
> pārējie trokšņu faktori - ar jo mazāk, jo labāk...
> Priekš īsviļņiem stf ap 8...10MHz, atkarībā no kvarca filtriem.... pastāv variants ar augstu STF ( apm 32..50MHz )


 Neticaas..  :: . Nu te nav ko komenteet. Ar ko tad audio pastiprinaataajs atskjiras no AF pastiprinaataaja? Tie pashi parametri. Ja audiopakaape samazina SNR, tad aciimredzot ieprieksheejo pakaapju gain nav pietiekams (vai arii audiopakaape darbojas nelineaaraa rezhiimaa). Protams, ja shaurjosliigai IF pakaapei/detektoram izejaa pieliksi platjosliigu troksnjojoshu audio pastiprinaataju, tad tas likums nebuus speekaa. Peedeejaai pakaapei jaanosaka uztveereeja joslu! Ja tas taa nav, tad pats vainiigs un vari briiniities, kaapeec peeknji audio pakaape chakaree SNR.

Taa arii nepamatoji nepieciehamiibu peed maztroknjojosha IF past. Vai tad gruuti, pienjemot, piemeeram, sliktaakaa scenaarija antenas troksnjus un RF trakta/jauceeja parametrus, apreekjinaat un izsecinaat, cik/vai tad Tu iisti kaut ko ieguusi? Un neatbildeeji arii par parametriskajiem past.

Un kas ir "mkv"? mikrovolti? Ja, jaa, tad pie kaada SNR un joslas tas ir defineets?

----------


## habitbraker

> Ingus, man ir kolekcijā pati pirmā Spīdola no 1960 gada un davai saderam, ka Tu ar jauniem tranzistoriem no citas Spīdolas nedabūsi ne par gramu labāku skanējumu un trokšņu līmeni. Ētera trokšņu līmenis Spīdolas uztveršanas diapazonos ir tik augsts, ka tas vienalga ir lielāks par vecās spīdolas pastrokšņiem.  Jēga no supermaztrokšņu tarnzistoriemir tikai tad, griez šauras virziendarbības uztverošās antenas kosmosā un ķer augstas frekvences. Uz īsajiem vai trakāk garajiem viļņiem no maztrokšņu pastiprinātāja nav pilnīgi nekādas jēgas. Radioētera fona trokšņi ir par kārtu augstāki kā vecās Spīdolas paštrokšņi


 Jeega it kaa ir, ja izmanto tik suudiigas antenas kaa Inguss  :: 

Jutiibu varbuut tai spiidolai varees uzlabot ar kaadu modernaaku ieejas pakaapi, ar nosaciijumu, ka naakamaas pakaapes neaiziet ciet. Bet atkal jautaajums - vai taa jutiiba uzlabos SNR. Tas ir atkariigs no antenas troksnjiiem, taatad no antenas.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

mkv domāti mikrovolti... 
redziet, lai kaut ko es jums te jēgpilnu  sarēķinātu, būtu jānomēra ētera trokšņu līmenis pie visiem ham  diapazoniem; piem. 3kHz joslai; un pie dažādiem laikapstākļiem...  tātad  vajag reālus ētera trokšņa mērijumus - atskaites punktu.... piemēram  pie 3,5MHz uz 3kHz joslu agri no rīta trokšņi ir tik un tik mikrovolti,  vai to daļas.... pie tam tā ļoti patāli no pilsētām un elektrolīnijām...
Bez  tam es esmu praktiķis... un varu eksperimentāli "piedzīt" jutību,  mainot traņus, topoloģijas u.c. parametrus, lai iegūtu labus  rezultātus.... tas ir tā pat kā savai mammai paprasīt marinēto gurķu  recepti ( teorija ), jā viņa var kaut ko uzrakstīt, bet reāli visu tais  pēc garšas sajūtām ( mērijumi, eksperimenti )
99,999% sekos izsmieklu un smieklu vētra....  :: 
Jautājums neticīgajiem, kapēc krievu traņi GT322 un KT315 ģenerē balto troksni? Kas kaiš?

----------


## zzz

silinj, tu tachu pats esi riebiigs neticiigais  - trokshnju apreekjinaashanas formulai netici.   :: 

(tas silinja pazinjojums gan ir apmeeram ekvivalents tam, ka silinsh netic matemaatikai un 2+2 rezultaatam un to arii vienmeer paarbauda praktiski ar chetraam shpickaam vai citiem nelieliem priekshmetiem. Jo nevar tachu citaadi ticeet.)

----------


## habitbraker

> mkv domāti mikrovolti... 
> redziet, lai kaut ko es jums te jēgpilnu  sarēķinātu, būtu jānomēra ētera trokšņu līmenis pie visiem ham  diapazoniem; piem. 3kHz joslai; un pie dažādiem laikapstākļiem...  tātad  vajag reālus ētera trokšņa mērijumus - atskaites punktu.... piemēram  pie 3,5MHz uz 3kHz joslu agri no rīta trokšņi ir tik un tik mikrovolti,  vai to daļas.... pie tam tā ļoti patāli no pilsētām un elektrolīnijām...
> Bez  tam es esmu praktiķis... un varu eksperimentāli "piedzīt" jutību,  mainot traņus, topoloģijas u.c. parametrus, lai iegūtu labus  rezultātus.... tas ir tā pat kā savai mammai paprasīt marinēto gurķu  recepti ( teorija ), jā viņa var kaut ko uzrakstīt, bet reāli visu tais  pēc garšas sajūtām ( mērijumi, eksperimenti )
> 99,999% sekos izsmieklu un smieklu vētra.... 
> Jautājums neticīgajiem, kapēc krievu traņi GT322 un KT315 ģenerē balto troksni? Kas kaiš?


 nu atkaartoshos nedaudz. Piemeeram, sheit ir tabulinja (https://www.itu.int/dms_pubrec/itu-r...I!!PDF-E.pdf):

Vinja raada, cik reizes ideaalas antenas uztvertais troksnis (jauda) buus lielaaks par standarta termaalo troksni (290 K --> -174 dBm/Hz). Nosaciijums ir  ka uztveereeja ieejas pretestiiba ir salaagota ar antenas izejas pretestiibu. Piemeeram, pie 1 MHz, F ~ 100 dB, jeb -74 dBm/Hz. Pie 3 KHz joslas jauda sanaak -39 dBm. Tie ir 0.000126 mW. Pie 50 omiem tie ir ~*2.5 mV*. Protams, Tev antena ir slikta ar efektivitati ar kaartu 0.01. Sanaak 250 uV. 

Pie zemaakaam f troksnis veel pieaug. Kaads ir pamatojums peec Tavas uV dalju jutiibas????

Kaa Tu atskjir tranzistora gjenereetaa troksnja komponentes? Kaada jeega? Jau pirms tam sheit  to mineeju - komponenta troksnis un troksnis un tam ir konkreeta definiicija. Tiem tranjiem NF vienkaarshi ir slikts un viss.

----------


## Didzis

Nu re, habitbrakers Tev teoriju iedeva. Es arī daudzkur esmu praktiķis un man godīgi pilnīgi pofig, kāds tur, garajos viļņos,  trokšņu līmenis gaisā, mani interesē attiecība signāls troksnis un kā to nesačakarējot saklausīt uztvērējā signālu. Ja es savam R250 uztvērējam pielieku antenu, un man uz visiem diapazoniem jau jāgriež nost pastiprinājums, tad dziļi pie kājas, kadi tam 1955 gada lampu uztvērējam pastrokšņi. Paštrokšņi vienalga ir daudz zemāki par apkārtējiem trokšņiem. Vot kad es uz 430Mhz pielieku antenu,kura pagriezta uz kosmosu un nekas nemainas, tad gan meklēju maztrokšņu pastiprinātāju, lai dēļ uztvērēja pastrokšņiem nepasliktinātu uztveramā signāla attiecību pret troksnis. Uz garajiem viļņiem viss tas nafig nav vajadzīgs. Attiecību signāls troksnis var uzlabot tikai un vienīgi ar garu un efektīvu antenu!

----------


## Isegrim

Vēlme izgudrot velosipēdu nav izprotama. Militāristu vajadzībām radīti pulka brīnišķīgu uztvērēju - ar izcilu stabilitāti, kvarca kalibratoriem etc., arī Didža R-250. Kad likvidēju savu kolekciju, pēdējais no kā šķīros (par 40 lašiem!) bija Volna-K. Ne tik _kruts_, kā iepriekš minētais, bet ar 'zemūdeņu' diapazonu. R-399 (Katran) maksās vairāk, bet atrast to var. Droši apgalvoju - inženierim Siliņam viņa atlikušās dzīves laikā nekad neizdosies uzbūvēt šāda līmeņa uztvērēju. Nav jēgas gadiem bakstīties; nopirkt ir lētāk! 
http://www.yourepeat.com/watch/?v=CZVsMohxCGA

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Kaut kā man joprojam neticas , ka pie 1MHz ; 3khz joslu būs 2,5 milivolti uz 50 omu sistēmu.... tur tak aizdambēsies jebkurš rādžiņš... un pats kaut ko tādu neesmu novērojis....
Ir ka aizdambējas no spēcīgas radiostacijas... bez tam agrāk augstākās klases uztv. jutība ar āra antenu ir 100...300uV garajos viļņos, pie 1MHz vel augstāka...

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Izskatās, ka man pašam ar būs jāparēķina, jādodas uz mežu veik  eksperimentus un jāsalīdzina...
Tās trokšņu līknes varētu būt pareizas, ja ņem vērā negaisa radītos sprakšķus, tie tiešām aizdambē rādžiņu.... tomēr es uzskatu, ka negaiss nav būtisks traucēklis un tas mēdz beigties...

----------


## zzz

> Kaut kā man joprojam neticas...


 Viens cits liidziigs silinsh te lepni murmuleeja shaadus vaardus




> Biedr silinj bez ticības nav progresa, ja mēs neticētu, tad nebūtu nedz elektrības, nedz... elektronikas   tu laikam esi sauss teorētiķis ar pārspīlētu iztēli, kas pretojas  visam, kas jauns.. zini silinj 1. gadu simtenī arī neviens neticētu, kad tu  viņiem stāstītu par raķetēm, mašīnām, rādio, tv, internetu un  elektrību....


 Tev silinj dereetu njemt piemeru no taa otra silinja, citaadi sanaak ka tu uz citiem runaa vienu, a pats dari otru, un taa ir chista liekuliiba, meliigums un divkosiiba, kas  dievinjam netiikaas.  :: 

(iisteniibaa gan protams abi divi shizo silinji muld hujetu. Vajag zinaat, nevis ticeet, bet silinja vaargajam praatinjam tas ir par gruutu)

----------


## Didzis

Ingus, man ir selektīvais voltmetrs un, ja dikti liela vēlēšanas, tad vari samērīt trokšņu līmeni zemajās frekvencēs. Slinkums skatīties, kadu zemāko frekvenci mans selektīvais voltmetrs ķer,bet klasiskos radio garos  viļņus noteikti. Nekas tur rāčiņam "neaizdambēsies", jo kaut vai tai vecajai Spīdolai ir tupa jūtība. Vienkārši, nafig taisīt jūtīgāku aparātu, ja tāpat to izmantot nevar- trokšņi. Vecos laikos tas jau bija zināms un attiecību signāls troksnis uzlaboja ar mežonīgām jaudām. Kaut vai tas pats krievu raidītājs Kaļiņingradā ar 1200kW izejas jaudu. Tu vispār vari aptvert, ko tas nozīmē un cik tas monstrs tērēja elektrības, jo bija uz lampām. Radiouztvērēji savukārt bija tupi jo tupi un viss notuikās. Kādi tur mikrovolti detektorradiouztvērējam, tur voltus ieejā vajag, lai skanētu. Nu labi, bišku pārspīlēju ::  Ja runa par uztvērēja pārstūrēšanos, tad sen jau izmantoja automātisko līmeņa regulēšanu un uz lampām to bija ļoti viegli izdarīt.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Redzi zzz, ja tie teorētiskie aprēķini pasētu ar reālo dzīvi, vai gatavo konstrukciju ( piem siliņa garo viļņu uztv. , ko rēķināju.... ) jutības aprēķiniem, tad es ticētu....bet tā kā ir atšķirības, tad rodas neticība.... t.i. reāli tik drausmīgi tie trokšņi nu nav..

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Didzi tā ir ar tām jaudām, pat uz īsviļņiem strādā detektora radio... un germanija diodei vajag kādus 300mV lai vērtos vaļā.... bet nu kad daļa raidītāju samazina jaudas, tad jāceļ jutība tik cik pieļauj trokšņu līmeņi...

----------


## zzz

> Redzi zzz, ja tie teorētiskie aprēķini pasētu ar reālo dzīvi, vai gatavo konstrukciju ( piem siliņa garo viļņu uztv. , ko rēķināju.... ) jutības aprēķiniem, tad es ticētu....bet tā kā ir atšķirības, tad rodas neticība.... t.i. reāli tik drausmīgi tie trokšņi nu nav..


 Bet pasee jau ar.  Uz ljaunajiem teoreetiskajiem apreekjiniem buuveets silinja mobilais telefons, waifajs, caur kuru vinsh iespeejams pashlaik drukaa savus sacereejumus utt. 

silinja eksperimenti savukaart balstiiti uz "a man taa izklausiijaas uz dullo ka shnjaac vai neshnjaac".  Taa kaa taads 17. gadsimta alkjiimikjis no alas izliidis. 

Izmeeriit kaut ko korekti - nafig, tas silinjam ir tikpat ieniistami, kaa apreekjinaat kaut ko. (jo korekta meeriishana prasa apjeegt ko dara un reekjinaat arii)

----------


## habitbraker

> Redzi zzz, ja tie teorētiskie aprēķini pasētu ar reālo dzīvi, vai gatavo konstrukciju ( piem siliņa garo viļņu uztv. , ko rēķināju.... ) jutības aprēķiniem, tad es ticētu....bet tā kā ir atšķirības, tad rodas neticība.... t.i. reāli tik drausmīgi tie trokšņi nu nav..


 Es kaa piemeeru panjeemu A liikni, kas ja ieskataas paskaidrojumaa, atbilst tikai 0.5% laika. Pareekjini pats ar E, C B līknēm. Un ievēro, ka apreekjins ir antenai ar efektivitaati 1 (bezzudumu, vismaz pilna garuma). Praksee buus zem 1 mV, bet ne mazaak par paaris simtiem uV, taapeec vienalga nav jeega no paaris uV/uV dalju jutiibas.

----------


## korkis

Citu atomu difūzija tajā germānija gabalā notiek šausmīgi lēni, tas pusvadītājs jau nav šķidrums, kur tas var notikt jūtamā ātrumā, kamēr tu sagaidīsi kādas izmaiņas tajā tranzistorā pats būsi sapuvis  ::  .

----------


## acdcpcb

Tak bija laboratorija uztaisits tranzistors uz vienas molekulas. Kadi tur butu parametri?

----------


## acdcpcb

Vielas to mola konstati nevar tak parkapt ja ta buss mazaka tad bus vakums. Nav molekulu.
Vina nevar but mazaka matematiski loti precizi tur viss ir izrekinaats.

----------


## korkis

> Vielas to mola konstati nevar tak parkapt ja ta buss mazaka tad bus vakums. Nav molekulu.
> Vina nevar but mazaka matematiski loti precizi tur viss ir izrekinaats.


 Šo teikumu es īsti nesapratu. Kas atiecas uz tiem nanotehnoloģiju vienatomu tranzistoriem, tad viņi darbojas pilnīgi savādāk, bez tam tajos strāva ir kvantēta un tos nākotnē varbūt izmantos kvantu datoros, skaidrs ka tādā vienas molekulas tranzistorā nevar ielīst cita molekula un to piesārņot, šie tranzistori darbojas pilnīgi savādāk kā tranzistori, kuros p un n tipa pusvadītāji ir iegūti pievienojot piemaisījumus, bet tā jau var stipri no tēmas novirzīties  :: . Siliņš runāja par to ka tās p un n pārējas var sačakarēt it kā citi atomi difundējot, bet te jau sanāk kā ar to baletdejotāju kuram kaut kas traucē..

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> nu atkaartoshos nedaudz. Piemeeram, sheit ir tabulinja (https://www.itu.int/dms_pubrec/itu-r...I!!PDF-E.pdf):
>  6372
> Vinja raada, cik reizes ideaalas antenas uztvertais troksnis (jauda) buus lielaaks par standarta termaalo troksni (290 K --> -174 dBm/Hz). Nosaciijums ir  ka uztveereeja ieejas pretestiiba ir salaagota ar antenas izejas pretestiibu. Piemeeram, pie 1 MHz, F ~ 100 dB, jeb -74 dBm/Hz. Pie 3 KHz joslas jauda sanaak -39 dBm. Tie ir 0.000126 mW. Pie 50 omiem tie ir ~*2.5 mV*. Protams, Tev antena ir slikta ar efektivitati ar kaartu 0.01. Sanaak 250 uV. 
> 
> Pie zemaakaam f troksnis veel pieaug. Kaads ir pamatojums peec Tavas uV dalju jutiibas????
> 
> Kaa Tu atskjir tranzistora gjenereetaa troksnja komponentes? Kaada jeega? Jau pirms tam sheit  to mineeju - komponenta troksnis un troksnis un tam ir konkreeta definiicija. Tiem tranjiem NF vienkaarshi ir slikts un viss.


 Man pie šīm līknēm sanāk eiropas reģionam kādi 0,5...10uV / 1kHz joslai ( līknes no http://www.progettomem.it/doc/MEM_Noise.pdf ) šādā gadijumā rezultāti ir daudz maz ticami un atbilst īstenībai....
Pieminēšu, ka netā atrodamo GV uztvērēju jutības grozās no apm <1uV...35uV
Te ar labs info par uztverēju jutību: http://www.r-390a.net/Receiver-Speci...s-Explaned.pdf
tā kā zzz neuztraucies, formula ir apm. ir pareiza  ::

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Man ir paštaisīts VLF uztvērējs ( past koef 62dB ) un pie 1mW izejas jaudas uz katras 32omu austiņas man tam uztvērējam jutība ir ap 283uV
Pēc līknēm sanāk, ka traucējumu trokšņu līmenis ap 1mV vidējais pie 10kHz... ja tas domāts zibens sprakšķi un krakšķi, tad līknes pareizas un atbilst īstenībai... bet tā pamatā ir niecīgs baltā trokšņa fons.... ( no rītiem )

----------


## Didzis

Var jau būt, ka dabīgie trokšņi arī ir tik zemi, bet tagad tak gaiss pilns ar visādiem industriālajiem traucējumiem. No tiem arī meža būdiņā netiksi vaļā, jo Latvija vienkārši ir pārāk maza. Iespējams sibīrijas mežos trokšņu mazāk, bet tur atkal no lāčiem jābaidās :: . Vārdu sakot,  nav jēgas dzīties pēc milzīgas jūtības. Nu jā, bet Tev laikam to neieskaidrot un esi gatavs taisīt pastiprinātājāju, uz garajiem viļņiem, ar kosmiskā teleskopa jūtību.

----------


## habitbraker

> Man pie šīm līknēm sanāk eiropas reģionam kādi 0,5...10uV / 1kHz joslai ( līknes no http://www.progettomem.it/doc/MEM_Noise.pdf ) šādā gadijumā rezultāti ir daudz maz ticami un atbilst īstenībai....
> Pieminēšu, ka netā atrodamo GV uztvērēju jutības grozās no apm <1uV...35uV
> Te ar labs info par uztverēju jutību: http://www.r-390a.net/Receiver-Speci...s-Explaned.pdf
> tā kā zzz neuztraucies, formula ir apm. ir pareiza


 Tu vispaar pats lasi savus samestos PDFus? Tu izlasiiji un saprati "minimum usable sensitivity" sadalju???  ::  
Tie jutiibas cipari 0.5 uV nav gruuti ieguustami, bet jeega pie tik zemaam f no vinjiem nav. Skaisti cipari, kas kaa rezi domaati taaadiem lietotaajiem kaa tev!

----------


## habitbraker

Citaats no Tava PDFa:
" Why design a high frequency receiver for extraordinary sensitivitywhen its performance is limited by external noise over which you have no control? A verysensitive receiver is more prone to intermodulation and cross-modulation effects, and these may bemore important"

Bet kaadas paaris lapas Tev "kaut ka neticaas"

----------


## zzz

> formula ir apm. ir pareiza


 Par to jau nekad arii jautaajums nav bijis.

Tas shkjeerseniski achgaarni alternatiivi orienteetais esi tu, silinj, nevis formulas.   ::

----------


## zzz

> Tu vispaar pats lasi savus samestos PDFus?


 silinsh vinjus, dabiski, ka nelasa. Chukcha silinsh nav lasiitaajs, chukcha silinsh ir rakstnieks.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Zzz tas chucha ir kaut kāds jauna tipa tranzistors, SFP mikrene.... vai kāda raddiodetaļa... ?  :: 
P.s. lasu un velreiz lasu tos pdf-us.... parasti tās līknes vai aprēķini doti kaut kādam sliktākam variantam...
Zzz tavi komentāri atgādina radiotraucējumus ēterā....  ::

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Didzi tās "kosmisko radioteleskopu" tehnoloģijas bija domātas vairāk IV un UIV uztverējiem  :: 
GV būs tranzistoru versijā...  ::

----------


## zzz

Chukcha silinsh ir jauna veida radiokonstruktors izgudrotaajs.

Katastrofaali neizgliitots tachu cieshi paarlicinaats par savu gjeniaalumu.

chukcha slilinj ko tu iisti veelies no shiis diskusijas? tevi caur pukjeem suuta nakuj pat pieklajiigie cilveeki. tavi plaaninji ir hernjas, pie kam silinjam pashlaik notiek tikai muldeeshana, shis nevis buuvee savas alternatiivaas hernjas bet censhas kaut ko nezinaamu panakt ar bezgaliigu pljurksteeshanu vien. 

silinsh grib publiski paziimeeties ar savu nesaprastaa un nenoveerteetaa izgudrotaaja aktierteelu? silinjsh vinja pakjos un ar darbabiedriem dzeeraajiem elektrikjiem nevar taisiit diskusijas par augstajaam mateerijaam taapeec dara to sheit? Kaut arii tiek sutiits erotiskos celjojumos vinja nepaartraukto dumiibu deelj?

----------


## Isegrim

zzz, man domāt, ka viņam vienkārši sieva _nedod_. Tāpēc troļļo dēļ _ņehuj ģelaķ_.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Jums biedri fantāzijas netrūkst...  :: 
Nevis sieva nedod, bet novērojumi dabā (eksperimenti) liecina, ka ar tiem trokšņiem tik traki nav.... tādēļ jau paceļas karstas diskusijas un pārdomas..... labi, likšu mierā tos "teorētiķus"  ::

----------


## zzz

silinj , ja tev shkjiet ka tu ar savu nolauztaas spiidolas piickas uztveereeju esi tur kaut ko atklaajis vai apgaazis, tad neteeree laiku sheit. Sheit tavu gjeniaalumu nenoveertee.

Griezies ar zinjojumu pa taisno ANO Starptautiskajaa telekomunikaaciju savieniibaa. Ja tevi tur nepienjem, tad raksti uz Sportloto.

Ja galiigi nekur neiet, tad dodies uz Tvaika ielu. Tur tevi obligaati iejuutiigi uzklausiis.

----------


## Jurkins

::  Normāla parunāšana 30 lapu garumā!  ::  ::  ::  Šī tēma gadījumā jau neiet uz elfasforuma Ginesa rekordu? ::

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Nu, nu, es domāju, ka lietotāja Epis taisītās tēmas ilgi neviens nepārspēs.

----------


## Elfs

...uz cilpas antenu mežā ..un Darvina balvu  ::

----------


## Jurkins

Nu vismaz nominācijā 2015.  ::

----------


## JDat

Speciāli priekš Siliņa: design diary varactor tuned regen receiver

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Šajā digitalizācijas laikmetā maiņkondensatorus grūti dabūt... tā pat pieskaņošanas kondiķus.... atliek lietot ferovariometrus, vai variometrus.... kā tālajā 1921 gadā... agrāk reģenetīvajiem liku ferovariometru, ko uztaisiju no konturspoles serdeņa un lampu UKV bloka mehanikas .. 
P.s. varikapi uz reģenetīviem slikti strādā.... pats mēģināju...

----------


## zzz

> varikapi uz reģenetīviem slikti strādā.... pats mēģināju...


 Tev, silinj, vienkaarshi ir skaudiiba, ka tu pats nemaaki. 

Redz, ka tam citam praktiskajam eksperimenteetaajam straadaa labi. Shis vienkaarshi ir krutaaks praktiskais eksperimenteetaajs kaa tu.  :: 

------

Peec buutiibas gan jebkursh regjenerators  ar vai bez varikapiem ir tikai fignja prieksh paakstiishanaas, liidz ar to termins straadaa labi var tikt attiecinaats uz shiem tikai ljoti nosaciitaa noziimee.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Nu žēl, ka forums pārvēšas par melnohumoršovu... un pasmiešanos par otru.... gan ka tie epji un raimondi tiek "izdirsti" no foruma laukā.... vai arī pārvākušies uz ārzemju forumiem... jo te tik otra aprunāšana un apgānīšana ar necenzētu leksiku iet uz urrā.... un tehniskas lietas maz interesē...
P.s. zzz drīz tu paliksi viens šajā forumā... ja tā turpināsi... tas pats attiecas uz pārējiem....  ::

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

P.s. varikapu darbību var uzlabot, ja lieto konturspoli ar viduspunktu, tā pat slēdz varikapus virknē un pretēji....

----------


## zzz

> Nu žēl, ka forums pārvēšas par melnohumoršovu... un pasmiešanos par otru.... gan ka tie epji un raimondi tiek "izdirsti" no foruma laukā.... vai arī pārvākušies uz ārzemju forumiem... jo te tik otra aprunāšana un apgānīšana ar necenzētu leksiku iet uz urrā.... un tehniskas lietas maz interesē...
> P.s. zzz drīz tu paliksi viens šajā forumā... ja tā turpināsi... tas pats attiecas uz pārējiem....


 epis noviita pats.  ::  Shaa primaaraa tirinaashanaas forumaa bija deelj zuper puper FPGA CNC agregaata buuveeshanas, kas paarvinnees visus taivaanieshus. Paaris gadinjus shis paskribinaajaas ap to superprojektu un nometa stuurii. pa vidu veel bija muuzhiigie dzineeji un citi nieki, bet CNC projektu shis pameta pats. Uz beigaam epis nodarbojaas ar to ka deva vadoshus noraadiijumus kaa NASAi buuveet naakotnes kosmosa sisteemas. Kaa liekas, epis arii pazheelojaas, ka vismaz no vienaa aarzemju kosmiskaa foruma shis ir patriekts, jo tur ir ljoti neiejuutiigi un atpaliciigi moderatori. 

raimondinsh - apbizhojaas par to ka sho hroniski nemiil. Nebija jau arii par ko sho miileet, jo raimondinsh bija tipiska izgudrotaaja ar tarakaaniem un tukshas mucas politikja hibriids. IIRC peedeejais "projekts" pirms raimondinja apbizhoshanaas un aizieshanas uz citiem forumiem, bija raimondinja meegjinaajums celt sauliitee apmeeram 60 gadus novecojushus frekvences daliishanas principus. Pats raimondinsh taa arii nebija speejiigs paskaidrot, kas tad buus shameejaa "innovatiivaa" produkta pateereetaaji. Izzinjai silinjam - raimondinju apnjirdz pashlaik Boot forumaa. Pie kam pilniigi bez ljaunaa zzz liidzdaliibas.

Par palikshanu vieniem bez silinja - ak nu gan jau kaut kaa paardziivosim to nelaimi, ka silinsh aizies nosalt mezhaa, lai mums iezaagjeetu.

----------


## zzz

> P.s. varikapu darbību var uzlabot, ja lieto konturspoli ar viduspunktu, tā pat slēdz varikapus virknē un pretēji....


 silinj, tu kaut kaa saslauki un sakaarto savas shizo muldeeshanas. Ta silinsh chiikst, ka sham varikapi slikti straadaa, ta staasta kaa shos uzlabot.

Un kaapeec silinsh nomelnoja Qrp-gaidzina sheemu ar savu piiksteeshanu, ka varikapi slikti straadaajot?

Starp citu, man slinkums analizeet to Qrp gaidzina sheemu, bet pilniigi iespeejams, ka tur tas varikapinsh piedalaas tajaa regjenereeshanaa kaa degjenereets parametriskais pastiprinaataajs. Un par to tachu tev, silinj, vajadzeetu churaat biksinjaas aiz sajuusmas, nevis noliegt!   ::

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Biedr zzz tak līdzīgas shēmas ir lodētas.... un mēģinātas.... un nepatīk....
Šitām bipolāro traņu shēmām ir truūkums tāds, ka noslogo kontūru... AM tver labi, bet SSB kaut kā ne īpaši.... 
Bija tāda MFJ8100 regena shēma, TEN TEC ar līdzīgu ražo... savulaik salodēju... strādā, bet nepatika ( mazs saites parklajums ) rezultātā tapa sava versija ar diferenciālo regen. detektoru.... ( nenoslogo konturu )

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

P.s. zzz tajā qrp regen shēmā nav parametriskais past un varikaps strādā vissliktākajā darba režīmā.... ( ģenerē balto troksni tā pat kā manos eksperimentos )

----------


## zzz

> P.s. zzz tajā qrp regen shēmā nav parametriskais past


 Tas ka tu silinj nerubii neko par parametriskajiem pastiprinaataajiem ir zinaams. Galvenais ka shie esot "izslaveeti'  kaa silinsh teica. :: 

Ir, ir tur tas varikapinsh degjenereetais parametriskais pastiprinaataajs (izlasi tachu shaa definiiciju, zaabak). Cik liels ir shaa ieguldiijums, reekjinaat netaisos.  "entuziasts"  par parametriskajaam fignjaam esi tu, silinj. Man pofik.

Un kas raksturigi, silinsh joprojaam aiz skaudiibas nomelno cita eksperimentatora sheemas, kursh silinju ir paarspeejis.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Zzz kur tu rāvi, ka QRP Gaijins reģeneris lieto parametrisko pastiprināšanu?
Es caurskatīju viņa shēmas, eksperimentu aprakstus utt. tas ka variaps iebazsts uztvērējā nenozīmē parametrisko pastiprināšanu!
Lai notiktu parametriskā pastiprināšana minētajā shēmā, varikapam papildus DC  komponentei jāpievada 2x augstāka frekvence, nekā uztveramā frekvence… bet ir viens bet: 
Teorētiski manuprāt parametriskā pastiprināšana iespējama ar to pašu barošanas frekvenci, kā uztveramā frekvence, ja parametriskajam elementam parametrs mainās ar 2x frekvenci
a) variantā toroidālās spoles serdes magnētiskā caurlaidība mainās ar 2x frekvenci… ( vis ticamākais variants ) ….- uz katru pusperiodu serdes magn. caurlaidība samazinās…
b) pretēji slēgti varikapi bez DC nobīdes…
c) tranzistora un varikapa iekšējo kapacitāšu kopējā kapacitāte… vai L-C kontūra summārā parametru izmaiņas…
d) uz tranzistora radītām augstākām harmonikām LC kontūrā…
Starp citu man ar vienā reģenerī bija novērojams interesants lēcienveida jutības pieaugums… ģenerācijas režīmā uztverot SSB uz 3,5MHz vienā brīdī jutība pieauga lēcienveidā… ( varbūt parametriskā pastiprināšana caur spoles ferīta serdi… ) bet tas jānoskaidro eksperimentāli…. Kas īsti tas ir par efektu….

----------


## JDat

Kamēr Siliņš ir forumā, tikmēr ir jautri palasīt visādus murdziņus. Kad Siliņš aizies, tad būs slikti. Palikts tikai vecie un "pareizie" pūpēši. Vairs nebūs alternatīvu inovatoru. Garlaicība.

----------


## korkis

Atgādina grāmatu ''Radio tas ir ļoti vienkārši'' kur nezinis vai kā viņu sauca ir sajūsmā par reģeneratīvo uztvērēju  :: .

----------


## acdcpcb

Man kadreiz atdeva del nedzirdigajiem aparatu tur ieksa bija iebuvets regenerativais uzstverejs. Loti daudz ieksa bija  kt315 tranzistoru darbojas no vienas aa baterijas. Pielodeju klat 3.5mm ligzdinu un pievienoju austinas un klausijos tas uzstverejs vareja pat pavilkt skalruni. Un ari pielodeju garaku drati kuru pievienoju pie apkures radiatora. 
Tagad tas viss ir viena mikroshema MK484 varbut ebaja var iegadaties gatavu diy kitu.

----------


## korkis

To sdr tv puļķi kaut kur var nopirkt vietējos veikalos?

----------


## Raimonds1

Tēmai par starpfrekvences pastiprinātāju ar 30 lapām te ir par maz informācijas par modulācijas veidiem vispār, svārstību kontūriem, uztvērēju selektivitāti un jūtību kā arī paša starprfrekvences izmantošanas principa skaidrojumu.

Tāpat nav arī vismaz dažu vienkārši atkārtojamu shēmu tā visa praktiskai saprašanai.

----------


## zzz

raimondinsh nevaid miris.

Kaa naaca, taa atziimeejaas ar savu tipisko idiotismu.

Nu ko, debiilais raimondinj, tev pietruukst  didaktisko maaciibu materiaalu radiotehnikas pamatos?

Ej lasi graamatinju: Radio? Tas ir ljoti vienkaarshi.

Ja tev tur ir kaut kas konkreets nesaprotams, tad jautaa sheit. Tikai peec tam kad buus papuuleejies  izlasiit un saprast to graamatinju.  ::

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Nu jā zzz "apdirst" otru prot tīri labi, bet slinks uz lodēšanu un praktisko būvēšanu....
Biedr zzz mazāk aprunā otru, vairāk lodē un eksperimentē un būvē... tad tev nebūs jānodarbojas ar kaktudaktera pakalpojumiem forumā ....
Raimond te iet "smagi"  ::  jo maz jau interesē kādam tās praktiskās lietas..  par SFP - infa googlē
IF amplifier circuit
Dual gate mosfet intermedia freqency amplifier circuit

----------


## zzz

Kas ir, tas ir, raimondinsh vienmeer dabuu pa aadu. 

bremzeetais silinj, tev ko atminjas trauceejumi un tu neatceries raimondinja tipiskos idiota gaajienus?  :: 

raimondinsh vaid, ka forumaa nepietiekami drukaajot izgliitojoshus aabechmateriaalus prieksh dumiem shmurguljiem.

Tur shis ir drusku saputrojies foruma buutiibaa - forumos normaali apspriezh tikai tekoshos jautaajumus, kas kuram ir bijis svariigs attieciigajaa momentaa.

Sheit nebija neviena shmurgulja, kas buutu vaicaajis, lai vinjam staasta par modulaacijas veidiem un paareejiem raimondinja ljaljaa. Liidz arii tas rakstiits netiek, pat neskatoties uz raimondinja  gribuli.

Pie kam pat ja taads shmurgulis uzrastos , vinsh tiktu (droshi vien rupji) pasuutiits lasiit graamatinjas. Jo forums nav arii paredzeets, lai tur masveidiigi paarkopeetu visu maciibgraamatu saturu, taapeec ka kaadam durakam bijis slinkums izlasiit pasham. 

Ja raimondinjam tik ljoti gribeetos izgliitot shmurguljus, tad shis var veidot maajaslapeli, kuraa tad pats sadrukaas tos izgliitojoshos materiaalus. Tachu raimondinsh to NEDARA. Arii agraak sheit forumaa raimondinsh pljirksteeja kaa apniciiga musha par sevis "izgudroto" gaismeni (strap citu, kaa shkjiet, tikai teoreetiski "izgudroto". Ka shis buutu savu suudizgudrojumu arii uzbuuveejis, shis uzraadiijis netika). Shis tika suutiits nakuj, jo foruma pamatiedziivotaaji sen no gaismenju buuveeshanas vecuma ir aaraa. Kad forumaa paraadiijaas siikais beerns, kas tieshaam gribeeja buuveet gaismeni, tad raimondinsh to siiko beernu ignoreeja kaa tukshu vietu.  

Njem veeraa, silinj ar vaajo atminju - raimondinsh dziivee saucas raimonds meiksha, shis ir caurbiris politikjis, rezultaataa ir veel debiilaaks par tevi (kas pats par sevi ir ieveerojams sasniegums) un kaa jau politikjis, shis ir tikai muldeetaajs. 

Tas, ka tu vinju pasuutiiji uz googli , silinj, bija smalka panjirgaashanaas par raimondinju no tavas puses. Jo raimondinsh negrib lasiit googli par sfp vai kaut ko buuveet ar sfp, raimondinsh uzskata ka shis pats to visu jau zin, raimondinja "ruupe" bija tikai par to ka nepietiekami tiekot izgliitoti kaut kaadi citi abstrakti jaunieshi, kuriem neesot pastaastiits par modulaacijas veidiem.

----------


## zzz

Labi tas bija par raimondinju (tachu shis, suka, tagad atkal pazudiis uz pusgadu vai gadu)

Tagad par silinja pasha glupiibaam, lai shis nedomaa ka aizmirsts.




> Lai notiktu parametriskā pastiprināšana minētajā shēmā, varikapam papildus DC  komponentei jāpievada 2x augstāka frekvence, nekā uztveramā frekvence… bet ir viens bet: 
> Teorētiski manuprāt parametriskā pastiprināšana iespējama ar to pašu barošanas frekvenci, kā uztveramā frekvence, ja parametriskajam elementam parametrs mainās ar 2x frekvenci


 silinja tipiskaa kaite - shis kaa gramofoninsh atstaasta aabeces graamatinjas, lai lepniigi raadiitu, ka it kaa kaut ko zinot. Probleema tikai tajaa niekaa, ka silinja sapraats tajaa atstaastiishanaa ir piedaliijies tikpat lielaa meeraa kaa gramofonam.

Atstaastiit silinsh atstaasta veikli (apmeeram 3. klasiites attiistiibas liimenis), tachu sapratis tur nav ne nieka.

defektiivais silinj, a pameegjini iesleegt savas izpuvushaas smadzenes un uzdot sev jautaajumu - a kaapeec divas reizes augstaaka un kas notiks, ja buus citaadi? Par sarezhgjiitu tev, jeb vienkaarshi vispaar nekad neesi paradis domaat un analizeet?

Ok, silinsh te deklareeja sevi kaa praktikji-ekskrementatoru.  :: 

Nu tas ekskrementator silinj, sameklee beernu shuupoliites , raapies iekshaa un PRAKTISKI peeti parametrisko pastiprinaashanu. To pashu klasisko piemeeru, kur silinsh pietupstas shuupolju svaarstiibu augstaakajaa punktaa un pieceljas zemaakajaa. Ar divreiz augstaaku frekvenci, ar taadu pashu frekvenci, ar divreiz zemaaku frekvenci utt.

Kameer neesi praktiski izpeetiijis, tikmeer neljurksti te par parametriskajiem pastiprinaataajiem.

(Varu pateikt tev teoreetiski paregjotos un normaalu cilveeku praktiski beerniibaa izpeetiitos rezultaatus - shuupoles shuupojas ne tikai parametriski pastirinot shaas ar 2x augstaaku frekvenci bet arii ar tadu pashu, vai kaut piecreiz zemaaku, ja berze nav paraak liela)

Vispirms izpeeti to praktiski, silinj, un peec tam izskaidro, lai izlabotu savas dumiibas sheit.  :: 


> ( varbūt parametriskā pastiprināšana caur spoles ferīta serdi… )

fignju muldi, bet pofik.

> bet tas jānoskaidro eksperimentāli…. 

Nu noskaidro, noskaidro. Jo iipashi interesanti tas ir, kaa tad silinsh to taisaas noskaidrot, ja, dies ar visaam teorijaam, silinsh tachu pat meeriit arii nejeedz un tipiski savus sasniegumus apraksta kaa shnjaaca vai neshnjaaca sham eeters.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Biedr zzz necepies
http://www.qrp.gr/technology/diodes_...full;init_.jpg

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Siliņš ,atšķirībā no priekšgājēja, eksperimentēs ar parametrisko past, kas izveidots pēc "fluxgate magnetometer" tinumu un magnētvada shēmas... tā pat ar modificēs nedaudz to....

----------


## zzz

> Biedr zzz necepies
> http://www.qrp.gr/technology/diodes_...full;init_.jpg


 silinj, neziimeejies ar sveshaam spalvinjaam.  ::  taa nav tava sheemeliite. Kopiipeistot kaut visu internetu neliecina ne par kaadiem tava pasha nopelniem.

>Siliņš ,atšķirībā no priekšgājēja, eksperimentēs ar parametrisko past,

silinj, daudz smukaak buutu shaadas lietas rakstiit pagaatnes formaa "silinsh eksperimenteeja", nevis naakotnes, ka silinsh kopaa ar epi kaut kad plaanojot eksperimentaali buuveet fotonu kosmiskos kugjus.

Tu, silinj, daudz runaa, bet maz dari.  ::  Visa shii bezgaliigaa teema ir tikai silinja parunaashanaas gribeeshanas peec.

Chujesh?

silinsh nesaaka ar pazinjojumu : vechii, a skatieties kaadu es afigenno kruto alternatiivi kukuu sfp esu uzbuuveejis!!!1!!!!111

silinsh teemu saaka: a man garlaiciigi, davai parunaasimies par sfp taapat vien aiz neko dariit.

----------


## JDat

Humoram: Ja tā padomā, tad arī poļu trauku žāvētājs ar pastiprinātāju (TV antena TURBO) ir reģeneratīvais uztvērējs... Vai arī raidītājs un figviņzin kādu frekvenci...

----------


## Waldis

_Šajā digitalizācijas laikmetā maiņkondensatorus grūti dabūt..._

Ingu, ja Tu man parādīsi nolocītu šasiju ar izkniebtiem caumuriem un uztītas spolītes, es Tev maiņkondensatoru uzdāvināšu.  ::

----------


## Didzis

Es arī uzdāvināšu kaut ar trim sekcijām. Tā jau nav,ka nevar maiņkondensatorus dabūt. Lai gan, pirms diviem gadiem visu Ladgalītes tirgu izpirku. Knapi kādus divdesmit dabūju. Domāju,ka tagad būs atkal nopērkami. Krievulaiku rezerves grūti iznīcināt :: . Lai gan mūsdienās pist**s ar parametrisko pastiprinātāju un reģeneratīvo uztvērēju nu točna nav jēgas. Ingus, nu pasaki man kaut vienu parametru, kurš ir parametriskajam pastiprinātājam labāks par modernu tranzistoru pastiprinātaju? Kas reģeneratīvajam uztvērējam labāk par klasisku superheterodīnu?

----------


## zzz

> . Ingus, nu pasaki man kaut vienu parametru, kurš ir parametriskajam pastiprinātājam labāks par modernu tranzistoru pastiprinātaju? Kas reģeneratīvajam uztvērējam labāk par klasisku superheterodīnu?


 Ui, Didzi, nevajadzeeja vis prasiit, nu buus silinjam sluuzhas atkal valjaa.  :: 

Parametriskajai hujitai - nav nekas labaaks, kameer silinsh nemeegjina liist kaut kaados baisos milimetru diapazonos.Plus dazhi shauri specifiski pielietojumi. Protams, lieliski noder pontiem. Racionaalas jeegas silinja tekoshajiem parametriskajiem plaaninjiem gan nav, taa ir tiiri paziimeeshanaas  kaa es silinsh taisos uztaisiit perversi alternatiivo raadinju Tas jau nebuutu nekas slikts (taisa tachu cilveeki stiimpanka rotaljlietas), ja silinjam nebuutu tarakaani galvaa, ka perversais alternatiivisms esot vienlaiciigi arii radiotehnikas krutums un attiistiibas spice.

Regjeneratiivaas hrenjas - daudz vienkaarshaak uztaisiit (tachu daudz lielaaka chakareeshanaas lietoshanaa) kaa superheterodiinu, plus silinjam kaut kaa diivaini ar meeraparaatiem ir - vai nu vinjam nav, vai vinsh nemaak vai neciena tos lietot, nu tad superheterodiinu gruuti jeedziigi noreguleet bez meeriishanas  (nesen silinsh taisiijaas ljoooti savdabiigaa bomzha veidaa atlasiit kvarcus prieksh filtriem un atzinaas ka vinjam neesot minimaali jeedziiga frekvences meeriitaaja). Plus regjeneratiivaa fignja parasti neko nekur nepaarveido, taapeec nav potenciaalo spoguljkanaalu.  Viss paareejais ir negatiivaas iipashiibas.

----------


## JDat

Kas notika ar starpfrekvences pastiprinātājiem? Pārvērtās detektoros? Jau vairākas dienas klusums...

----------


## zzz

silinsh pashlaik lodee.

Prasiit vinjam neko nevajag, a to izkritiis no rezhiima.

Te veel var piezimeet, ka tas silinjam tomeer ir plusinsh, saliidzinot, piemeeram, ar raimondinju.

Piedabuut raimondinju, lai shis savus stulbos "izgudrojumus"  buuvee, nebija iespeejams.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Didzi, ja tā kodolīgi un īsi, tad parametriskajiem past. un reģenetīvajiem ir tāda pozitīva īpašība, kā reģenerētais LC kontūra labums Q, kas ir krietni augstāks par dabīgo Q bez reģenerācijas... un viss lielais past. koef. ir tikai šaurā joslā ( vēlamajā )... ārpus šīs joslas visi signāli tiek ievērojami novājināti... pretstatā SDR un dažu superhet shēmas jaucēji, pastiprinātāji, ADC; mikroprocesori "cīnās sagremot" 2MHz un platāku joslu... tikai lai būtu ūdenskrituma spektra analizātors...

----------


## habitbraker

Selektivitaati parasti nosaka IF trakts un neviens necenshas to realizeet RF frontendaa. No taa vienkaarshi nav jeegas. Ja Tu saliidzni SDR ar parametriskajiem, kaa IF trakta risinaajumus - vai vari, piemeeram, ieguut paaris hercu platu joslu ar ideaalu formu?

----------


## zzz

Veltiigi silinsh tika paslaveets, shis nelodee vis, bet muld dumiibas atkal.

silinj, tas ko tu pljurkshkji par priekshrociibu, no uztvershanas viedokla ir kaa reizi negatiivaa iipashiiba. Jo suuda regjeneratoriem sanaak savstarpeeji sasaistiita caurlaides josla un pastiprinaajums. 

Tava bljaustiishanaas par vienu vieniigo kontuuru ir pozitiivaa iipashiiba tikai tad, ja cilveecinsh neko daudz salodeet nemaak un nespeej, nu ta jaameegjina izlaapiities ar prastaako, kas skan.

Kaa cilveeki iemaniijaas buuveet kompliceetas radiotehniskaas sisteemas (peec WWII) - taa visa regjenereeshanaas no profesionaalaas uztvershanas tehnikas aizgaaja veestures meeslainee. Regjenereeshanaas ir veesturiska speeljmantinja amatieriem, nekas vairaak.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Ja ar humoru, tad ar šo "akmens laikmeta" reģenetīvo uztvērēju, īsviļņos klausijos / lasiju RTTY signālus...( 5.sept. ir rtty ham sacensības ).. reģeneri pieslēdz pie pc, kam uzinstalēts GRITTY softs... tā nu sanācis reģenetīvais "SDR" ar "ūdenkrituma" spektra analizātoru....  :: 
biedram zzz būs par ko parunāt....  ::

----------


## zzz

slinja palieliishanaas ir no seerijas "es silins aizbraucu liidz shnjabja bodei zirga ratos, vienlaiciigi klausoties muuziku no aipoda. Tas ir tikpat kruta kaa visi tie porshi un buumeri"   ::

----------


## Obsis

_RE:""Kā reiz_, sovjetu militāristi heterodīnus termostatēja""
Līdz kāds Čehs izgudroja Vačkara osilatoru (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vack%C...%99_oscillator) kas nodrošinā tādu pašu dreifu kā slikts kvarcs, bet ja to pietermostatē, tad kā labs kvarcs..... 10^-6...10^-8.

RE:""ar tiem krievu traņiem eksperimentēju - vecie ģenerē balto troksni.... ( KT315 un GT322 ) 						""
Bet ko gan citu var gaidīt no ekasilīcija??? jo 4 dB jau ir brīnums tādam. Savukārt labākie burti no 3107/3102 sērijas deva ap 1 dB, bet pat galīgie lētuči no normālās zemēs ražotajiem, un pat tāds lētucis kā 2222 dod 0,5 dB un daži ij pat 0,3 dB. Vienkārši nevajag censties dēli ēvelēt ar cirvi - nekas gluds tur nesanāks tik un tā.

----------


## korkis

Lai tāds eksperiments būtu korekts vajag salīdzināt jaunu kt315 ar vecu kt315, nevis vecu kt315 ar jaunu buržuju trani.

----------


## AndrisZ

Tas taisnība, tikai kur jaunu 315 dabūt? Un vai tas jaunais nebūs uzražots ar iepirktiem tā paša 2222 kristāliem. :: 
Varētu vienīgi dabūt kādus agrākos mērījumus un ar to pašu metodiku pamērīt tagad.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Kas attiecas uz tiem KT315 un GT322 traņiem, iesaku pamērīt parametrus  un salodēt vienkāršu audiopatiprinātāju ( A kl. ) un pieslēgt pie  spektra analizātora.... vajadzēs pamēģināt kādu brīvbrīd....
Pa  brīvajiem brīžiem klausijos websdr skanēja tīri labi.... bez šņākoņas...  websdr.org bija tāds uztvērējs 0-29MHz ( nepārtrauktais diapazons )...  labi skanēja garie viļņi, vidējie, īsie ( bez šņākoņas ) vel  interesantāk... viens otrs tas websdr izmanto miniwhip antenna.... kas  tā tāda? tā ir Siliņa pieminētā elektrostatiskās indukcijas antena  ::   Didzim būs ko padomāt  :: 
http://websdr.ewi.utwente.nl:8901/
http://www.chirio.com/mini_whip_e.htm
P.s. parametriskie past. atrodās izmēģinājuma stadījā....

----------


## kaspars24

Tā jau tāda mini superantena  ::  tik žēl ka ar tādu neko uzlaist gaisā neizdodas. Kāds ir mēģinājis salīdzināt ar yagi antenām?

----------


## kaspars24

Pastiprinātāji starpfrekveņču http://homepage.tinet.ie/~ei9gq/ifamp.html
Neko labāku un vienkāršāku neesmu atradis.
Un par trokšņiem vispār lieki runāt isviļņos

----------


## zzz

Ffffuu, kaspars24, tu veltiigi meegjini silinjam te sheeminjas no neta celt priekshaa.

silinja plaaninji ir izgudrot personisko alternatiivi netradicionaali orienteetu kukuu starpfrekvences pastiprinaataaju (veelams uz shkjdrajaa heelijaa dzeseetiem parametriskajiem pastiprinaataajiem).  Pie kam viens no staadiitajiem meerkjiem ir pataisiit sho shaushaliigi maztrokshnjojoshu (tradicionaalaas radiotehnikas teorija un prakse gan saka divas lietas:1. sfp ietekme uz kopiigo raadinja trokshnju liimeni ir nenoziimiiga, 2. lietojot muusdienu tranzistorus sfp automaatiski iznaak pietiekami maztrokshnjojoshs).

Nu un otrs, galvenais silinja meerkjis ir paziimeeties, kaads shis krutais izgudrotaajs.

----------


## kaspars24

Protams ka tā ir, visādā jomā :: 
Svarīga ir antena un LNA tālāk var būt kaut 50 db troksnis jo tas sanāk -124dbm kurš velns to ar ausi var dzirdēt. Pat retā skaņu karte tikai to redzēs. Cita lieta ir barošanas trokšņi un ntās harmonikas kuras jāfiltrē.
Bet tam jau vajag kādu aperātu.
Varbūt viņš vnk nesaprot?

Pie horizontāliem sakariem nav jēgas īpaši iespringt uz LNA paštrokšņu līmeni.
Pats kad sākumā īsti nesapratu to trokšņu padarīšanu uzbūvēju īsviļņu transīveri 80 40 15 10 metros.
15metru diapazonā JT65 dig mode ar 4 elementu yagi antenu un 15watiem saveidoju pāris sakarus ar Japānu.
Ja tas signāls ir virs apkārtējo trokšņu līmeni tad tu arī viņu saķersi ar salāgotām antenām un ieejām ne jau sfp to noteiks vai tur 15db vai 5db troksnis.

Un vispār daudz aperātus vajag ja nopietni. 
Man pašam pilna māja ar viņiem tik vnk ik pa brīdim kkas pietrūkst.

----------


## kaspars24

Šeit ir links par NF http://www.qsl.net/va3iul/Noise/Unde...e%20Figure.pdf

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Viens tehnisks jautājums: kā izveidot fet, mosfet vai bipolārā traņa pastiprinātājpakāpi ar augstu izejas pretestību ( lai neslogotu kontūru ), nelietojot transformātora metodi, vai P kontūru... un neievadot traņa darba punktu nelineārajā daļā....?
Riz ap 200kom - 1Mom

----------


## Didzis

iec radiolampu un bēdu nezināsi. Simts gados pārbaudīta vērtība un maksimāli izmanto kontūra labumu. Tranzistoru tehnika aizgāja citā virzienā un neliek uzsvaru uz lielu kontūru labumu.

----------


## habitbraker

> Viens tehnisks jautājums: kā izveidot fet, mosfet vai bipolārā traņa pastiprinātājpakāpi ar augstu izejas pretestību ( lai neslogotu kontūru ), nelietojot transformātora metodi, vai P kontūru... un neievadot traņa darba punktu nelineārajā daļā....?
> Riz ap 200kom - 1Mom


 Kaapeec transformatora metode neder? Impedances transformaaciju var "integreet" pashaa kontuuraa, piemeeram L izmantojot kaa autotransformatoru vai lietojot C dalitaaju. Nekaadi lieki eementi un 1Mohm pastiprinaataaji.

----------


## karloslv

> Viens tehnisks jautājums: kā izveidot fet, mosfet vai bipolārā traņa pastiprinātājpakāpi ar augstu izejas pretestību ( lai neslogotu kontūru ), nelietojot transformātora metodi, vai P kontūru... un neievadot traņa darba punktu nelineārajā daļā....?
> Riz ap 200kom - 1Mom


 Paga, paga, paga... "lai neslogotu kontūru" nozīmē, ka tev jau ir kontūrs slodzē? Tad kā tieši tu saproti izejas impedanci? Tas būs atkarīgs no tā, kā slogosi tālāk kontūru.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Fet, mosfet pastiprinātāji ir ar ļoti lielu ieejas pretestību un neslogo kontūru... var uzbūvēt fet pastiprinātāju ar "negatīvu" ieejas pretestību, kas pat uzlabo kontūra labumu....
Doma tāda, ka augstomīga izeja noderētu ieejas kontūriem... it sevišķi, ja jāpārslēdz diapazoni.... mazāk atzarojumu, mazāk pārslēgu ar kontaktu grupām....
Viens variants izmantot strāvas spoguli ( spec traņu slēgums )

----------

